# Knitting Tea Party, 15th June, 2018, with TNS



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Editorial note:Lin's original document had the illustrations embedded, but as I (Lurker 2) don't know how to embed, I have added them at the end, but am afraid the format allowed only downloads, my apologies! Also one of KP's Gremlins almost took over- it was invaded by rows of uppercase 'A' and etc. It is quite possible I will have missed spelling or punctuation errors in trying to eliminate these!
************************************************************************
Welcome everyone to another weeks Tea Party!

Julie suggested that you might like a change of virtual venue whilst Sam is still needing to rest up, so I am inviting you all to the British Channel Island of Alderney, which is much closer to France than to England.
Illustration (download)#1 and #2.
So welcome to Alderney and help yourselves to some local specialities....

Gache is a tea bread which is really from nearby Guernsey. Spread it with our lovely naturally yellow Alderney butter made on island from the local milk which is all produced by the Alderney farm's herd of Guernsey cows.(#3)
Only Guernseys and first cross progeny are allowed, so no black and white dairy cows here! In the past there were Alderney cows (#4), but these are no longer. It's thought they were a strain of Guernsey, and many were exported especially to USA in the early 1900s.

Guernsey Gache (#5)
1. Sieve together the flour and salt and stand the bowl in a warm place.
2. Cream together the yeast and sugar, add a little water and leave in a warm place for a few minutes.
3. Rub the fat into the flour, make a well in the centre and add the yeast mixture and gradually add the rest of the water to make a very soft dough.
4. Lastly fold in the fruit.
5. Cover and leave to prove in a warm place for one and a half to two hours.
6. Turn the mix into a 1lb loaf tin.
7. Bake for thirty minutes at 220°C (Gas seven), then lower to 200°C (Gas 6) for a further thirty minutes.
8. Serve sliced, possibly toasted, and buttered.
That is one version but there is another using completely different quantities of fruit and also using eggs. So in case you want to try something a bit different here it is:

The alternative Guernsey Gache recipe!
1½lbs wholemeal or plain flour
1½lbs Guernsey butter
Two eggs
4oz candied orange peel
1lb sultanas (or currants if preferred)
¼ pint of Guernsey milk
2oz yeast
Pinch of salt
2oz dark brown sugar
1. Wash and dry the dried fruit.
2. Cream together the butter and sugar, add the eggs and then mix in the flour.
3. Warm the milk, add the yeast and a pinch of salt.
4. Make a well in the flour mixture and pour in the milk mixture. Stir well.
5. Add the fruit and then knead the mixture like bread.
6. Leave the dough to rise for two hours somewhere warm, before knocking back and kneading again.
7. Grease a loaf tin and put in the mixture, before transferring to a moderate oven for one hour until the top is golden.

There is some Alderney honey too if you want to try it. Our tiny island which is only 1.5x 3.5 miles has a wide variety of wild flowers for the bees to forage and (touch wood) we along with Hawaii are the only islands known to be free of bee diseases.

Would you like to take a trip around the island? If so there are some great Youtube videos. This is just one of lots you can find there. It's a bit dizzymaking because of the way its been filmed but covers lots.





Or maybe you are interested in the blonde hedgehogs reputed to have descended from a pair brought into Alderney in the 1950s from Harrods? They are now about 25% of the population and are leucastic meaning that they lack pigment in the skin and hair/ spikes but don't have pink eyes like albinos. You can often find them in gardens in summer evenings, and we even found a young one in the road one autumn when it should have been in hibernation, so took it to the Animal Welfare to feed it until it had put on enough weight to survive the winter sleep. Unlike regular hedgehogs, blondes don't have any fleas!
(#6) underweight Blonde we rescued

(#7)Alderney stamps.

Before you leave I recommend you look at the Bayeux Tapestry Finale designed and stitched by the local community, and with a stitch added by Prince Charles and by Camilla on an official visit.
(#8)

Well, I hope that you have enjoyed this visit. If so, you have something in common with a number of famous former and current residents and holiday home owners including Julie Andrews, George Martin (Beatles manager), TH White (Sword in the Stone etc), Ian Botham (cricketer), Elizabeth Berrisford (Wombles), Duncan Goodhew (swimmer), and more recently, Rachel Abbott who writes great thrillers.

Rachel Abbott is a British author of psychological thrillers. A self-publisher, her first three novels have combined to sell over one million copies, and have all been bestsellers on Amazon's Kindle store. (Wikipedia).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 8th June, 2018* *by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548007-1.html

*Bonnie* started off our week with two bits of really positive news. Her DS passed his exam and so exams are now finished for him. And her Cousin Kathy saw her oncologist and no spread since he last saw her so hopeful that the chemo is going to do its job. She has returned safely from her trip to see Kathy.

*Sassafras'* surgery went well, and they got all the cancer which is great news. She is home again.

*Rookie's* new block has been cleared and digging for the foundations begins next week.

Last week *Maatje* told us her DD's best friend was pregnant and had had parvovirus which had been handed on to the baby. The baby is doing much better and Mum has been allowed to go home for now.

*The Wren* is starting to feel better - he anticipates being well enough for KAP. Also last year he was told he had an aortic aneurysm that needed watching. Recent scans indicate that maybe he doesn't have one at all!

*Pearlgirls* continues to have trouble with the help that is being provided. She is also having trouble accessing the help she feels would be most helpful for her. Their cat was stuck up a tree and when they returned home to find the kitty inside her DH was so excited that he fell - fortunately no serious injury. Her DH's DIL passed away this week from cirrhosis of the liver.

PHOTOS
2 - *Nicho* - RIP Carol
3 - *Rookie* - Coleus flower bed / Rolling planters
5 - *Rookie* - Swamp creature
10 - *Kehinkle* - Socks
12 - *Gwen* - Drawing gifted by Matthew for a graduation
15 - *Darowil* - Rumpus room
28 - *Lurker* - Bronwen's cushion & family photos
29 - *Maatje* - Smocked baby dress
32 - *Bonnie* - Flooded highway
34 - *Swedenme* - Sheep socks
56 - *Kate* - Waves over the train line
61 - *Cashmeregma* - Pics from the Canary Islands

CRAFTS
41 - *Swedenme* - Sheep graph (link)
67 - *Bonnie* - 'Foxy Friends' fingerless gloves (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Rookie* - Decorative surgical masks (link)
14 - *Gwen* - Alkali process cocoa (link)
16 - *Flyty1n* - Alkali process cocoa (link)
17 - *Rookie* - Chicago floods (link)
18 - *Swedenme* - 'Crispy' joke
25 - *Bonnie* - Confederation bridge (link)
39 - *Rookie* - No buckle belts (link)
50 - *Gwen* - Jokes
65 - *Poledra* - Toxic chemicals found in umbilical cords (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kate, Margaret and Lin!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am just marking my spot and will be back to read from the beginning. Just off to celebrate my great nephew's 17th birthday early. It's on Father's Day so we're celebrating today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the start Lynn, it was very interesting and those hedgehogs are gorgeous! Thanks too to Julie for getting us started off again this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the start Lynn, it was very interesting and those hedgehogs are gorgeous! Thanks too to Julie for getting us started off again this week.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you ladies for starting us off again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the start! Marking my spot. Time for dinner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he’s on call this weekend.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

still don't see pictures. . .are they in TP or in general photos of KP? I may just be dense, but, I'm learning.
Someone helped me get on instagram today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> still don't see pictures. . .are they in TP or in general photos of KP? I may just be dense, but, I'm learning.
> Someone helped me get on instagram today.


They are there, but you have to download each one. I headed them up, so look under each heading to find the appropriate one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures lynn - looks like a great place to live. the blond hedgehog is so cute. thanks so much for the opening lynn.

julie -thanks so much for all the work that it took to have the opening look as good as it does. that took a lot of time. thank you

everything is quiet - everyone gone. quite warm and humid outside.

joy - hope all is well now and no more gushes of any kind. so glad they got it all. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Kate, Lurker2, Lin and Margaret for a new start to this coming week. Sam, hoping you continue to improve and gain strength, weight and increased ability to breathe without difficulty. 
Loved the pictures you sent Lin, esp. the cows and leucastic hedgehogs. Think they must be recessive genes to have this light color. 
We are again bothered with fires, some in the outside of SLC on Ensign peak and some in southern UT. All campfires in the canyons have been forbidden, smokers must smoke only in their cars and make sure they keep the ashes only in their ash trays. I am a bit concerned as they do allow fireworks on the south side of my main road, but not in my area. Nonetheless, there are always people who use them anyway, whether forbidden or not, and July 4 and 24 (Pioneer Day, peculiar to Utah) are both coming up with people thinking they must do fireworks. 
Sassafras, good you got to see Dr. right away. Not unusual for there to be sequestration of bloody tinged fluid even with drains as often the drain will not handle enough quickly enough or become kinked and thus not drain. Continue to rest and if the color of the draining fluid suddenly gets more intense, get thee back to the ER. Prayers continue. Be sure to continue drinking lots of fluid.
Pearls Girls, as to the pictures, just click on the download underline, one at a time, and they will come up, one at a time. After you have seen the picture, just click on the X and go to the next one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures lynn - looks like a great place to live. the blond hedgehog is so cute. thanks so much for the opening lynn.
> 
> julie -thanks so much for all the work that it took to have the opening look as good as it does. that took a lot of time. thank you
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Kate, Lurker2, Lin and Margaret for a new start to this coming week. Sam, hoping you continue to improve and gain strength, weight and increased ability to breathe without difficulty.
> Loved the pictures you sent Lin, esp. the cows and leucastic hedgehogs. Think they must be recessive genes to have this light color.
> We are again bothered with fires, some in the outside of SLC on Ensign peak and some in southern UT. All campfires in the canyons have been forbidden, smokers must smoke only in their cars and make sure they keep the ashes only in their ash trays. I am a bit concerned as they do allow fireworks on the south side of my main road, but not in my area. Nonetheless, there are always people who use them anyway, whether forbidden or not, and July 4 and 24 (Pioneer Day, peculiar to Utah) are both coming up with people thinking they must do fireworks.
> Sassafras, good you got to see Dr. right away. Not unusual for there to be sequestration of bloody tinged fluid even with drains as often the drain will not handle enough quickly enough or become kinked and thus not drain. Continue to rest and if the color of the draining fluid suddenly gets more intense, get thee back to the ER. Prayers continue. Be sure to continue drinking lots of fluid.
> Pearls Girls, as to the pictures, just click on the download underline, one at a time, and they will come up, one at a time. After you have seen the picture, just click on the X and go to the next one.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. Sending you light and love.
Tami, thank you for card


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just stopping in long enough to find the new tea party. I know I won't keep up but I enjoy what time I can with everyone. Matthew picked up his item to share with everyone at the KAP. I am so pleased that he is trying new things. That is the teaser for those who are attending. 

I will work from 4 AM to noon tomorrow and then come home to get ready to go out for the afternoon/evening. I have been invited to some wine tasting and vendor activity near the lake. I will be going with a 2 year old and a 2 month old and their mother. I think I will get my baby fix. Sunday might be a day off for me. I will find out tomorrow. I will then work every day until KAP. 

Matthew continues to doodle and work on a drawing for someone. He has been asked to draw a rabbit which was a therapy rabbit for a special woman. The rabbit has crossed the rainbow bridge some time ago but remains in the heart of this woman. 

I am so glad to read that Sam is recovering and has an appetite. Eat up Sam. You can certainly benefit from a few pounds added to the body.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Joy, sorry for the gushed fluid fro the drain but good that Cathy was there to help you and that Dr. said to come to ER if it happens again since he'd be there. Sounds like a caring doctor. Understandable that you would feel a bit weak. Rest all you need to my friend. 
Still sending positive energy and prayers on your behalf.

Many thanks to Lin, Julie, et al in the opening of the new tea party today. Loved all the pictures Lin. 


sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sassafras123, Continuing to pray.
Try to rest some .
It is too bad that what may be expected is not explained better.
My DH had a vein stripped from his leg many years ago. He was sent home from day surgery with a bandage and a catheter still in. The wanted to go home and he had not met the qualifications , but was kicked out anyway. Dr told me no big deal, jut remove it next day. (I didn't know how to do that, so, DH said he thought that he could do it himself. I was also supposed to change dressing on 2nd day. When I went to change it there was a hole in his leg and blood was coming out. I pushed the plug right back in to the hole and called the Dr to go there to have dressing changed. Dr told me it was no big deal it was a hole and left that way as a drain.
If I had been told this in advance, I would have understood what was happening better and not panic.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

OK I'm not too dense. . .I saw the 1st 8 pictures. Very Nice as I saw download and knew what to do.
Now on the other lists, how do you get to check those out?
I loved that tapestry. Was also interested in the different animals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sent you 2 msgs I love salve and wore it day of surgery so I would have you with me. Cant fiind them. Deal with it tomorrow too nauseous now. Took Zofran 4 mg.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the start and welcome to all who've posted already. I'm so glad to hear from each of you. DGGD comes again in the AM at O'dark thirty--3rd Saturday in a row. DSIL is getting weary, too; but Aurora barely gets back to sleep before I must rise and start my day. Ah, well . . . no rest for the . . . . (add your own adjectives).

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the new week's start, ladies!

Sam, indulge that appetite. You need more meat on your bones. Happy you're feeling better.

Joy, I hope you get lots of rest and don't need ER. 

I made pasta salad today and worked on a pattern chart. I got a cantaloupe at the store and cut it up, too. Puppy sitting while DD worked. He's pretty good most of the time. He sure gets wound up when he sees her coming home! We are expecting rain perhaps tomorrow...hope so, even though DD works outside. It should be cooler as well, which would be good.

I have a list to get through this weekend, I hope, including making a batch of soap (need to use up supplies) and knitting more on the new pattern. I felt the week was too long and busy...want to stay home a couple of days now! 

Jane has been getting into the houseplants again...so I have my water spritzer ready but she doesn't seemed fazed. I guess I'll have to get something citrus to put on them. I'm tired of sweeping up dirt two or three times a day. ???? She is a stinker! But of course I can't stay mad, as she's so cute. I'm really seeing her grow now, so weighing her this week should be interesting.

Hugs and blessings all around, light and love to those with woes.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments on the bit I did for the start-off this week, and to Julie for working out how to post it. I think there may be the start of a Blond Hedgehog appreciation club! 
Thanks too for Margaret and Kate for their summaries. 
Good to hear from you again, Sam. Yes it’s a special place to live and you need to adjust to island life, but I love it (mostly). Hope you’re getting your mojo back, so take it easy and eat well, be happy!
Sassafras, sorry about your disconcerting gushes, but I gather this is not unusual. You, too, need to be very gentle on yourself and take things easy for awhile. 
I detect a certain amount of excitement building re the KAP. Do you realise what you started Gwenie? And continued Tami...?Rookie...?
I’m going to try to get a bit more sleep now, so see you later,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Editorial note:Lin's original document had the illustrations embedded, but as I (Lurker 2) don't know how to embed, I have added them at the end, but am afraid the format allowed only downloads, my apologies! Also one of KP's Gremlins almost took over- it was invaded by rows of uppercase 'A' and etc. It is quite possible I will have missed spelling or punctuation errors in trying to eliminate these!
> ************************************************************************
> Welcome everyone to another weeks Tea Party!
> 
> ...


Awesome start ladies, thank you for getting us going this week. 
Alderney sounds fascinating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


Oh dear!! Glad all is okay. 
Marla's drain leaked in the car today, so I had to clean that up, thankfully it cleaned up really well. 
Hopefully you won't have any more issues with that. 
Sleep is good.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate, Margaret and Lin!


Thank you ladies for the great opening...the trip to the island of Alderney was fascinating.... since I won't get there in person arm chair travel is the next best thing.....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Thank you ladies for the great opening...the trip to the island of Alderney was fascinating.... since I won't get there in person arm chair travel is the next best thing.....


I agree. wonderful location.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ladies, thanks for starting us off on a new week, I’d actually forgotten it was Friday.
Sam, I’m glad to hear you are on the mend.
Joy, sorry you had a mess, hopefully now all that’s drained out things will heal well.
Kaye, I’m glad the leakage wasn’t too much a mess to clean, sounds like Marla is finally on the mend


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


Pleased to hear they are taking good care of you. Take plenty of naps! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> OK I'm not too dense. . .I saw the 1st 8 pictures. Very Nice as I saw download and knew what to do.
> Now on the other lists, how do you get to check those out?
> I loved that tapestry. Was also interested in the different animals.


The lists refer to last week's Tea Party (8th June) so you would need to look back to check them out. It's really a reference for anyone who hasn't managed to keep up with us or for looking back at any photos, recipes, etc that you may have missed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS Lyn wow what an awesome place your Alderney is! Right up my alley, would love to go exploring there for sure. Thank you so much for sharing, you have made my day. Some of the delicious food from your Guernsey cows would be heavenly too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies 
Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones , 
Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


Oh Sonja, you do seem to have a lot on your plate right now. Sometimes you do wonder what on earth social workers are thinking and of course saving money will be what that is all about. Your poor niece must be frantic. I hope you get better news about your DS's GD. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for the new week's start, ladies!
> 
> Sam, indulge that appetite. You need more meat on your bones. Happy you're feeling better.
> 
> ...


I hope you get your rain. 
Ahab definitely knows who his mommy is, and his grandmommy. :sm23: 
Oh no, bad Jane! Thankfully mine grew out of the digging in the plants stage, hopefully it will pass soon and she'll be fine with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ladies, thanks for starting us off on a new week, I'd actually forgotten it was Friday.
> Sam, I'm glad to hear you are on the mend.
> Joy, sorry you had a mess, hopefully now all that's drained out things will heal well.
> Kaye, I'm glad the leakage wasn't too much a mess to clean, sounds like Marla is finally on the mend


Yes, I think she'll be back to herself fairly soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, Will work on being good to self. Thank you.
Bonnie, thank you sounds like mess comes with territory. 
KayeJo, thank yo u. Glad car cleaned easily. Poor Al had to take my huge u-shaped pillow to laundromat. Couldnt fit in washer.
Kate, im turning into Sleeping Beauty. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, you do seem to have a lot on your plate right now. Sometimes you do wonder what on earth social workers are thinking and of course saving money will be what that is all about. Your poor niece must be frantic. I hope you get better news about your DS's GD. {{{hugs}}}


Seconding Kate on this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


Oh no! Don't you love when people with no life experiences let alone experience with this type of situation think that they know best and start making life altering decisions for people. Your poor niece must be beside herself, especially if they aren't even going to let her visit with him, I'd say if they want him to live independently, they shouldn't have any say over who he visits with. Stupid girls. 
I hope that your great niece improves immensely, it's so hard to watch young ones fight such horrible diseases. 
I certainly hope that this week is much much better for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, Will work on being good to self. Thank you.
> Bonnie, thank you sounds like mess comes with territory.
> KayeJo, thank yo u. Glad car cleaned easily. Poor Al had to take my huge u-shaped pillow to laundromat. Couldnt fit in washer.
> Kate, im turning into Sleeping Beauty. Thank you.


Sleep is a wonderful healer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm heading to bed, I've been outside with my neighbor for the last 3 hours just enjoying the night, I think the pups thought I'd gotten lost. lol 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so very sorry. Praying DS granddaughter can beat the cancer. Praying DN can either stay where he is or adjust easily to new home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, you do seem to have a lot on your plate right now. Sometimes you do wonder what on earth social workers are thinking and of course saving money will be what that is all about. Your poor niece must be frantic. I hope you get better news about your DS's GD. {{{hugs}}}


I know violence is not the answer but I really wanted to shake some sense into the pair of them . It's the not knowing exactly what they mean by the living independently that is worrying us and they don't seem to know either , I'm thinking like you it's all about saving money


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! Don't you love when people with no life experiences let alone experience with this type of situation think that they know best and start making life altering decisions for people. Your poor niece must be beside herself, especially if they aren't even going to let her visit with him, I'd say if they want him to live independently, they shouldn't have any say over who he visits with. Stupid girls.
> I hope that your great niece improves immensely, it's so hard to watch young ones fight such horrible diseases.
> I certainly hope that this week is much much better for you all.


We will still be allowed to visit him , but not as much as we were ,and no taking him out with us , apparently they think it will be better for my nephew , Great niece collapsed at home so they are running some tests on her , she has been doing so well lately so fingers crossed it's nothing serious


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh another new week already! Thankyou so much ladies for getting us and running.

Well it has been pretty cold here all day today.. got to 12c but the "feels like" temp has been around 3 to 5. Brrr. :sm19: 

Margaret stay warm at the football tomorrow.... :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


Oh dear, hope the drain behaves from now on. Otherwise you sound like you are doing extremely well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so very sorry. Praying DS granddaughter can beat the cancer. Praying DN can either stay where he is or adjust easily to new home.


Thank you Joy I'm hoping they see sense and leave him where he is too , 
Sisters granddaughter had a tumour growing quickly , and it took quite a while with trips to different hospitals round Sweden before the found out it was a very rare form of cancer , she is still receiving treatment every so often but has been doing well
Hope you are doing well too Joy fingers crossed no more gushing from the drains , hopefully you are getting plenty of rest and healing sleep ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> OK I'm not too dense. . .I saw the 1st 8 pictures. Very Nice as I saw download and knew what to do.
> Now on the other lists, how do you get to check those out?
> I loved that tapestry. Was also interested in the different animals.


On the previous TP summaries in the openings you will see photos list. For example on the TP that we have just ended , dated 8th June, in the summaries list of Photos the first one in the list is..... 6 Kate.... Birthday card for Martina. This means that on page 6 of the week BEFORE which is 1st June Kate posted a picture of birthday card for Martina. Then the next on the list you will find by page number etc and so on. Is this making sense for you... hope I am not making it sound more confusing.... and no you are not being dense LOL. You are doing wonderfully with us. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, you do seem to have a lot on your plate right now. Sometimes you do wonder what on earth social workers are thinking and of course saving money will be what that is all about. Your poor niece must be frantic. I hope you get better news about your DS's GD. {{{hugs}}}


And all the above from me too.... :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


Hope it doesn't happen again- but do go back if it does as it may require treatment. Could well be nothing but will need checking in case it isn't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That was an interesting trip to Alderney thank you. THe hedgehog really is cute.
Kangaroo Island just of the coast of South Australia is also free of bee diseases. Thus no honey products are allowed to be taken to the island. They are believed to be the only pure stock of Ligurian Bees in the world. Imported in the early 1880s and declared a Ligurian Bee sanctuary in 1885 so no bees introduced since then.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning everybody on another beautiful sunny morning here. So far (fingers crossed) we are having a glorious summer. Long may it last!
Thank you ladies for starting another KTP week. It must be very reassuring to Sam to know he has such a capable and willing bunch to take over when he needs a rest. 
Thank you Lin for all the information about Alderney. The Channel Islands are on my bucket list and I must make the effort to get there soon. Alderney and Sark hold a particular fascination for me and having just seen The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie film, I should include Guernsey too. I visited Jersey many years ago and don't feel such a need to go there again. 

Sam, it's good to see you posting again, you're sounding so much better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


That's the kind of excitement you could do without Joy, but it's reassuring to know Dr Stemmer is on call over the weekend should you need to see him again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> OK I'm not too dense. . .I saw the 1st 8 pictures. Very Nice as I saw download and knew what to do.
> Now on the other lists, how do you get to check those out?
> I loved that tapestry. Was also interested in the different animals.


the other lists refer to last weeks TP- and the link takes you to that TP. The page number refers to the page the photo, link etc is on. If you have read all last weeks TP then you will have seen them already. It is mainly for those who have struggled to keep up- and also means that when someone can't remember we have the record.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear!! Glad all is okay.
> Marla's drain leaked in the car today, so I had to clean that up, thankfully it cleaned up really well.
> Hopefully you won't have any more issues with that.
> Sleep is good.


If I'm remembering correctly, are the drains coming out this week? I was so glad when those came out. I hope she's continuing to heal well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you. Knowing Dr. Stemmer on call is reassuring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


I think we need to get a collective effort of all the KPers to blow that dark cloud to bits. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, Will work on being good to self. Thank you.
> Bonnie, thank you sounds like mess comes with territory.
> KayeJo, thank yo u. Glad car cleaned easily. Poor Al had to take my huge u-shaped pillow to laundromat. Couldnt fit in washer.
> Kate, im turning into Sleeping Beauty. Thank you.


Sleep is very good. So sorry about all the mess (and scare), and glad it's better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


So if your niece has no rights over what happens to her brother who looks after him when he struggles in the community? But I guess as she isn't meant to visit him she can't be expected to do so. This move to get everyone into the community is crazy. Yes people who could live independently have been unnecessarily put into care of varying types so therefore lets get everyone out.

Praying for your young grandniece that she recovers


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


So sorry to hear all this Sonja. Whilst there are some excellent social workers there do seem to be many who make such insensitive decisions. At 22 what life experience do they have about the needs of a mentally and physically handicapped person? Such a worry for your niece, especially if she feels that her brother is finally settled.
Sending healing thoughts too for your little 11 year old. I hope she makes it over this latest hurdle very quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It’s storming outside which doesn’t bode well for our DS’s company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it’s not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> TNS Lyn wow what an awesome place your Alderney is! Right up my alley, would love to go exploring there for sure. Thank you so much for sharing, you have made my day. Some of the delicious food from your Guernsey cows would be heavenly too.


Thankyou, Fan. At the risk of offending a few of you, the Guernsey cows also taste wonderful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments on the bit I did for the start-off this week, and to Julie for working out how to post it. I think there may be the start of a Blond Hedgehog appreciation club!
> Thanks too for Margaret and Kate for their summaries.
> Good to hear from you again, Sam. Yes it's a special place to live and you need to adjust to island life, but I love it (mostly). Hope you're getting your mojo back, so take it easy and eat well, be happy!
> Sassafras, sorry about your disconcerting gushes, but I gather this is not unusual. You, too, need to be very gentle on yourself and take things easy for awhile.
> ...


I get excited about KAP too ????love seeing all the pictures of everyone having a good time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we need to get a collective effort of all the KPers to blow that dark cloud to bits. Hugs.


Thank you Jeanette ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So if your niece has no rights over what happens to her brother who looks after him when he struggles in the community? But I guess as she isn't meant to visit him she can't be expected to do so. This move to get everyone into the community is crazy. Yes people who could live independently have been unnecessarily put into care of varying types so therefore lets get everyone out.
> 
> Praying for your young grandniece that she recovers


It's funny how these no rights work , because every time my nephew needs extra money they are straight on the phone to my niece asking her to pay , and she is the one who takes him to all his doctor and hospital appointments , my nephew has physical disabilities all down his right side add that to the brain damage and there is just no way he can look after himself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear all this Sonja. Whilst there are some excellent social workers there do seem to be many who make such insensitive decisions. At 22 what life experience do they have about the needs of a mentally and physically handicapped person? Such a worry for your niece, especially if she feels that her brother is finally settled.
> Sending healing thoughts too for your little 11 year old. I hope she makes it over this latest hurdle very quickly.


Sister just said it's her blood count, white cells are really low so she is having a boost today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's storming outside which doesn't bode well for our DS's company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it's not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


Sorry to hear about the weather Jeanette , definitely hoping it hasn't rained over in Madison , sounds like it will be a fun day , will you and your husband be going ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been trying to figure out a little shrug to go with the dress I've just finished , already been to the frog pond once this morning and I'm now going back there for a repeat visit????¸, I've realised I must have started knitting backwards at some point , haven't done that for a long time ????also I don't like the look of one side , so out it all comes


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sister just said it's her blood count, white cells are really low so she is having a boost today


Hope the boost does the trick, though I guess they will want to do further tests to find out why the white cell count is so low.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....wish I could attend the KAP this year! Just not going to happen. I think each year it has had it's own personality and am glad that Tami and Rookie picked up the reins in organizing it after the first two years. It has been a nice extension of the tea party IMHO; something I'm proud to have initiated with Sam.


TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments on the bit I did for the start-off this week, and to Julie for working out how to post it. I think there may be the start of a Blond Hedgehog appreciation club!
> Thanks too for Margaret and Kate for their summaries.
> Good to hear from you again, Sam. Yes it's a special place to live and you need to adjust to island life, but I love it (mostly). Hope you're getting your mojo back, so take it easy and eat well, be happy!
> Sassafras, sorry about your disconcerting gushes, but I gather this is not unusual. You, too, need to be very gentle on yourself and take things easy for awhile.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sonja* I'm having trouble figuring out what your new avatar is. Is that Miska's head on the left side or possibly a new dog? If I enlarge my screen I see what I'm assuming is you on the right. But then you know what assuming does......LOL. Eyes just aren't what they used to be.

Love the color of your newest project, even if you did have to visit the frog pond.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sonja* I'm having trouble figuring out what your new avatar is. Is that Miska's head on the left side or possibly a new dog? If I enlarge my screen I see what I'm assuming is you on the right. But then you know what assuming does......LOL. Eyes just aren't what they used to be.
> 
> Love the color of your newest project, even if you did have to visit the frog pond.


It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer , 
Husband is still working on the new dog pitch 
New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hope the boost does the trick, though I guess they will want to do further tests to find out why the white cell count is so low.


The chemo treatment is the problem


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know violence is not the answer but I really wanted to shake some sense into the pair of them . It's the not knowing exactly what they mean by the living independently that is worrying us and they don't seem to know either , I'm thinking like you it's all about saving money


I am so sorry for your troubles. I am wondering if you can request a change in social workers. It seems to me that they can't refuse to let your niece visit her brother as she is his closest relative and he needs family. Of course, there is always someone stupid or ignorant who thinks they know it all. Prayers for the little one dealing with cancer and for you. Neat little colorful dress!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's funny how these no rights work , because every time my nephew needs extra money they are straight on the phone to my niece asking her to pay , and she is the one who takes him to all his doctor and hospital appointments , my nephew has physical disabilities all down his right side add that to the brain damage and there is just no way he can look after himself


You see the only time you can see your brother is when he needs something so that we don't have to do it for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the weather Jeanette , definitely hoping it hasn't rained over in Madison , sounds like it will be a fun day , will you and your husband be going ?


Yes, DH and I plus DGS will meet DD#1 up at DS's. We'll be staying at a hotel nearby (DS's travel points) and have a pool party tonight after the picnic. DGS's Mom is opting to stay home and train for her triathalon. We're loading the car now and will soon be on our way. The forecast is for 95f degrees so it's going to be very humid.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....wish I could attend the KAP this year! Just not going to happen. I think each year it has had it's own personality and am glad that Tami and Rookie picked up the reins in organizing it after the first two years. It has been a nice extension of the tea party IMHO; something I'm proud to have initiated with Sam.


As you should be.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> That was an interesting trip to Alderney thank you. THe hedgehog really is cute.
> Kangaroo Island just of the coast of South Australia is also free of bee diseases. Thus no honey products are allowed to be taken to the island. They are believed to be the only pure stock of Ligurian Bees in the world. Imported in the early 1880s and declared a Ligurian Bee sanctuary in 1885 so no bees introduced since then.


That's interesting, Margaret - need to tell the 'experts' that they have missed Kangaroo island from there clean colonies listings!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we need to get a collective effort of all the KPers to blow that dark cloud to bits. Hugs.


Well, I'll be huffing and puffing with the best of them. It does sound like money saving is a the root of the decision to move the unfortunate young man, not concern for his wellbeing. How horrid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, DH and I plus DGS will meet DD#1 up at DS's. We'll be staying at a hotel nearby (DS's travel points) and have a pool party tonight after the picnic. DGS's Mom is opting to stay home and train for her triathalon. We're loading the car now and will soon be on our way. The forecast is for 95f degrees so it's going to be very humid.


The day sounds like fun but the weather sounds horrid. Hope it isn't as bad as it sounds like it could be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer ,
> Husband is still working on the new dog pitch
> New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


That is so cute Sonja, you are very clever. And I am glad you have a nice selfie of yourself and gorgeous Mishka. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the stitches on the hem of this dress! 


Swedenme said:


> It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer ,
> Husband is still working on the new dog pitch
> New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, adorable dress. Are you ready for another fur Baby?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is so cute Sonja, you are very clever. And I am glad you have a nice selfie of yourself and gorgeous Mishka. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy although it made me laugh when I read Mishka was gorgeous and not me I think she would have agreed with you :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, have a wonderful time with son and DGS.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy although it made me laugh when I read Mishka was gorgeous and not me I think she would have agreed with you :sm23:


 :sm12: Oh of course I think you are gorgeous also..... :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I’m. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


Yay, its a horrid thing for sure. Glad you are feeling better., enjoy time with your daughter. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for your troubles. I am wondering if you can request a change in social workers. It seems to me that they can't refuse to let your niece visit her brother as she is his closest relative and he needs family. Of course, there is always someone stupid or ignorant who thinks they know it all. Prayers for the little one dealing with cancer and for you. Neat little colorful dress!


We asked that at the court hearing but no , niece is going to see if their own doctor can do anything


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


Great news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, DH and I plus DGS will meet DD#1 up at DS's. We'll be staying at a hotel nearby (DS's travel points) and have a pool party tonight after the picnic. DGS's Mom is opting to stay home and train for her triathalon. We're loading the car now and will soon be on our way. The forecast is for 95f degrees so it's going to be very humid.


Hope you all have a fantastic time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Well, I'll be huffing and puffing with the best of them. It does sound like money saving is a the root of the decision to move the unfortunate young man, not concern for his wellbeing. How horrid.


Niece said when she went to the emergency meeting , they called nephew in and told him that he will be moving , he just went white and started shaking and hasn't stopped saying he does not want to move since , but apparently they are doing what is best for him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, adorable dress. Are you ready for another fur Baby?


Thank you Joy , and no not yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm12: Oh of course I think you are gorgeous also..... :sm12:


I was only joking Cathy ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was only joking Cathy ????


I know! LOL. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We asked that at the court hearing but no , niece is going to see if their own doctor can do anything


Good idea. If you can afford it, can you hire an attorney to help you in this battle and have him be the ad litem for this young man? I am thinking that if the doctor gives a definitive statement that may work. So sorry.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy, sending much strength and good vibes and love your way. Hope this settles down and gives you some rest and quiet.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, so good to see you here at the table. You have been missed by all I am sure.
Hopefully, a good summer ahead for you with not too much humidity.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


Good grief, Sonja, just what do these social workers think is supposed to happen with your nephew? How can they just have him thrown out? Can your niece go to a lawyer & get this stopped? I hope this can be stopped.
Your family sure has more than it's share of cancer, your poor little niece, I hope some treatment can be found.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you!
TNS, thank you, Life is wonderful.
Sam, hope you are feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thankyou, Fan. At the risk of offending a few of you, the Guernsey cows also taste wonderful!


Thanks for sharing the sights of your area with us. I'm surprised they use those cows for beef, as a rule, dairy cattle are not good to eat as they are boney & thin from producing all that milk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I get excited about KAP too ????love seeing all the pictures of everyone having a good time


Yes, too bad we can't all be there, that would really be a party????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's funny how these no rights work , because every time my nephew needs extra money they are straight on the phone to my niece asking her to pay , and she is the one who takes him to all his doctor and hospital appointments , my nephew has physical disabilities all down his right side add that to the brain damage and there is just no way he can look after himself


So did they tell you where he will go or how he will manage or are one of you just supposed to take him home? 
While I was in Ontario, there was a story on the news about an old couple, the wife had a stroke, was in hospital for most of a year, then the husband was told he had get her out. He had her on the list of several nearby nursing homes & was waiting for a bed. Apparently the hospital said, there's a bed in some nursing home with a terrible reputation, the husband said "no". The wife remained in hospital another month before a bed became available in one of the family's choice of homes. The hospital send the old man a bill for $41,000 because he refused to take her out when told to do so. He said he doesn't have the money to pay this & doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sister just said it's her blood count, white cells are really low so she is having a boost today


I hope that works. They have some good drugs now to boost WBC for chemo patients so hopefully she will be doing better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been trying to figure out a little shrug to go with the dress I've just finished , already been to the frog pond once this morning and I'm now going back there for a repeat visit????¸, I've realised I must have started knitting backwards at some point , haven't done that for a long time ????also I don't like the look of one side , so out it all comes


I know you will get it done right soon, you always figure it out. Sure is a pretty color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope the boost does the trick, though I guess they will want to do further tests to find out why the white cell count is so low.


Chemo depresses the white count so probably from that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, DH and I plus DGS will meet DD#1 up at DS's. We'll be staying at a hotel nearby (DS's travel points) and have a pool party tonight after the picnic. DGS's Mom is opting to stay home and train for her triathalon. We're loading the car now and will soon be on our way. The forecast is for 95f degrees so it's going to be very humid.


I hope the weather is good & you all have a great time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


I'm glad you're feeling better , hope you are good enough to enjoy your time with Amy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We asked that at the court hearing but no , niece is going to see if their own doctor can do anything


I hope he can. Absolutely insane to take him from a place where he is settled & happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Niece said when she went to the emergency meeting , they called nephew in and told him that he will be moving , he just went white and started shaking and hasn't stopped saying he does not want to move since , but apparently they are doing what is best for him


???????? could you go to your MP? There must be some way to stop these idiots


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing the sights of your area with us. I'm surprised they use those cows for beef, as a rule, dairy cattle are not good to eat as they are boney & thin from producing all that milk


Well, mostly the beef is from the first cross, often with Angus or Hereford, and the dairy cows don't produce the huge amounts of milk you get from Holsteins etc. They were originally bred to survive on less rich pasture and for hardiness so still have fat marbling in their muscles which makes the meat really yummy..... not to be eaten for every meal tho! All cattle must be at least 50% Guernsey heritage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy although it made me laugh when I read Mishka was gorgeous and not me I think she would have agreed with you :sm23:


 :sm24: Made me laugh, too, I'd kept silent given your previous comments about selfies.
In my opinion you are one beautiful lady.
I am appalled at what has happened/is happening though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The chemo treatment is the problem


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


That sounds better. Enjoy your time with Amy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, ladies, for starting us off on another week. I will try to keep up but may not post a lot.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chemo depresses the white count so probably from that


Yes, I hadn't realised she was still on chemo.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you. I’ll bloom with Amy’s love.
Bonnie, so happy Amy is coming.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sonja* - you need to post a proper sized photo of your new avatar so we can see it properly! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's funny how these no rights work , because every time my nephew needs extra money they are straight on the phone to my niece asking her to pay , and she is the one who takes him to all his doctor and hospital appointments , my nephew has physical disabilities all down his right side add that to the brain damage and there is just no way he can look after himself


I'm sorry your niece is having such a problem with the social workers. They could really use a good shake. I hope the little girl's treatment will be of help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


Are you off the morphine? I used to have nausea when I was getting it. How nice that your daughter is visiting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer ,
> Husband is still working on the new dog pitch
> New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


That is lovely! (As usual!) :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball!


She looks like she is having a wonderful time!

Greetings, everyone! Thank you to those who got us going; now I want to visit the Channel Islands. Sam, it is good to hear from you again. Keep on getting better. And Joy, glad the surgery is past; no more gushing, please. It's good your daughter is with you.

I am up at the lake again. This will be the last weekend for a while. Lots of company coming in the weeks ahead (groups of 15 and 20,) so no room in the inn????. But I am grateful for the time I had here. I keep carting my knitting along, and then, once I get here, I never take it out of the bag. Maybe this weekend; it is cloudy, cool and feels like rain. DGS has a friend from school and his parents here this weekend. They are having a ball!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know violence is not the answer but I really wanted to shake some sense into the pair of them . It's the not knowing exactly what they mean by the living independently that is worrying us and they don't seem to know either , I'm thinking like you it's all about saving money


I'm with you on wanting to shake them, maybe rattle some sense into them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We will still be allowed to visit him , but not as much as we were ,and no taking him out with us , apparently they think it will be better for my nephew , Great niece collapsed at home so they are running some tests on her , she has been doing so well lately so fingers crossed it's nothing serious


My question is, in what way is it harming him to have more visitations and to go with you, good grief, seems that the more active and social he is the better off he would be.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, had morphine in hospital on Norco at home. But no more pain meds! I could take Tylenol. But more a tightness around chest and dressings than pain. So I am one very happy camper!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love pics of Kaitlin. Pics make me remember our Daralene and that always makes me happy. Glad you got to the lake. My knitting is scowling at me from bag hanging on bedroom doorknob! Maybe I’ll do a row or two today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


She looks like she's having a great time. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, had morphine in hospital on Norco at home. But no more pain meds! I could take Tylenol. But more a tightness around chest and dressings than pain. So I am one very happy camper!


Glad to hear your off the pain meds. That is good news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Sonja* - you need to post a proper sized photo of your new avatar so we can see it properly! :sm09:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


She looks like she's having a great time & I'll bet she's keeping all the "old" people entertained


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Good idea. If you can afford it, can you hire an attorney to help you in this battle and have him be the ad litem for this young man? I am thinking that if the doctor gives a definitive statement that may work. So sorry.


We should be able to get some free advice as there are 2 solitors in the family , although I'm not keen on my niece ( not the same niece ) husband as he defends criminals , but maybe good to know in case I ever need a good defence lawyer ????
Joking aside we have got an appointment with a mediator so that we can maybe come up with some kind of compromise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, Sonja, just what do these social workers think is supposed to happen with your nephew? How can they just have him thrown out? Can your niece go to a lawyer & get this stopped? I hope this can be stopped.
> Your family sure has more than it's share of cancer, your poor little niece, I hope some treatment can be found.


Other people have mentioned about the cancer and thought genetic from my dad's side but my sister and I don't have the same biological father , I know nothing of my mother's side of the family so maybe ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We should be able to get some free advice as there are 2 solitors in the family , although I'm not keen on my niece ( not the same niece ) husband as he defends criminals , but maybe good to know in case I ever need a good defence lawyer ????
> Joking aside we have got an appointment with a mediator so that we can maybe come up with some kind of compromise


Hoping so- for mediation!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We should be able to get some free advice as there are 2 solitors in the family , although I'm not keen on my niece ( not the same niece ) husband as he defends criminals , but maybe good to know in case I ever need a good defence lawyer ????
> Joking aside we have got an appointment with a mediator so that we can maybe come up with some kind of compromise


I hope you're able to do what you feel is right and not just what these social workers want. I know from close friends that they seem to think we have an idea and it's right no matter who thinks differently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are feeling better and that Amy is coming.


sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these pictures Kate. Caitlin is such a lively little one or at least seems to be. Love what she said to the man about being somebody's grandpa.


KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know you will get it done right soon, you always figure it out. Sure is a pretty color


Think I've got it figured out now, the fun will start when I try to do some kind of edging


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? could you go to your MP? There must be some way to stop these idiots


Not sure about our MP think it would be like one idiot talking to another one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Made me laugh, too, I'd kept silent given your previous comments about selfies.
> In my opinion you are one beautiful lady.
> I am appalled at what has happened/is happening though.


Thank you very much Julie ????I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


So glad the nausea has gone, I hate feeling nauseous, glad to hear your daughter is arriving today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Julie ????I'm trying to stay positive


And we are all barracking behind you, I am sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> *Sonja* - you need to post a proper sized photo of your new avatar so we can see it properly! :sm09:


You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open 
Well don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are LOVELY Sonja! And always good to see beloved Mishka. She was such a delightful furbaby to hear about.


Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, fun soap. Good for you for being adventurous. I’m thrilled Amy is coming!
Sonja, love pic of you and Mishka.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these pictures Kate. Caitlin is such a lively little one or at least seems to be. Love what she said to the man about being somebody's grandpa.


At home, she and I walked past a Home for the Elderly and an old man waved to her. She waved back, but asked me, "Who's grandpa is that?" and was not happy when I said I didn't know - and kept repeating the question until I gave in and said, "He's Zoe's grandpa." It was the first name that came to my mind, but it satisfied her!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


Away you go - you're both lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


That will be jazzy looking soap!
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


Wow that is one big ice cream , looks as if she is enjoying herself ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


Hugs and prayers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I hope you're able to do what you feel is right and not just what these social workers want. I know from close friends that they seem to think we have an idea and it's right no matter who thinks differently.


Thanks Mary


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thankyou, Fan. At the risk of offending a few of you, the Guernsey cows also taste wonderful!


You are very welcome. I love the island village style of life. I would love the tasty meat from the cattle too, as well as the cheese and butter and cream etc yum!
The hedgehogs are adorable. We had 6 baby ones in our back yard a few years ago, their mother had disappeared so I tried to help the wee ones but sadly they all succumbed as were too small to survive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Sending you light and love.
> Tami, thank you for card


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are LOVELY Sonja! And always good to see beloved Mishka. She was such a delightful furbaby to hear about.


Thank you Gwen I still miss her , think that is why I'm not so keen to have another dog just yet


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments on the bit I did for the start-off this week, and to Julie for working out how to post it. I think there may be the start of a Blond Hedgehog appreciation club!
> Thanks too for Margaret and Kate for their summaries.
> Good to hear from you again, Sam. Yes it's a special place to live and you need to adjust to island life, but I love it (mostly). Hope you're getting your mojo back, so take it easy and eat well, be happy!
> Sassafras, sorry about your disconcerting gushes, but I gather this is not unusual. You, too, need to be very gentle on yourself and take things easy for awhile.
> ...


Thank you for the tour!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


Sending prayers for your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's storming outside which doesn't bode well for our DS's company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it's not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


Hoping for good weather for the picnic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer ,
> Husband is still working on the new dog pitch
> New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


Dress is beautiful! Nice selfie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


Good news


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Sonja* - you need to post a proper sized photo of your new avatar so we can see it properly! :sm09:


I agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


You are beautiful. As is Mishka. A nice memory for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


That's a lovely photo of you and Mishka, Sonja, I don't remember seeing it last year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> At home, she and I walked past a Home for the Elderly and an old man waved to her. She waved back, but asked me, "Who's grandpa is that?" and was not happy when I said I didn't know - and kept repeating the question until I gave in and said, "He's Zoe's grandpa." It was the first name that came to my mind, but it satisfied her!


She's obviously got a "thing" about Grandpas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, are the drains coming out this week? I was so glad when those came out. I hope she's continuing to heal well.


Hopefully Wednesday if all goes to plan, she felt much better when I told her that you had 7. lol 
We just have to make sure that she doesn't do too much too soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, had morphine in hospital on Norco at home. But no more pain meds! I could take Tylenol. But more a tightness around chest and dressings than pain. So I am one very happy camper!


I'm sure your positive attitude is helping your recovery from what is quite major surgery. You are wonderful! I hope all continues going well and you can heal quickly and comfortably. Gentle hugs, Lin.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She looks like she's having a great time & I'll bet she's keeping all the "old" people entertained


Yea! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I managed to get up and get to Marla's this morning, took the dogs with me since I was planning to be a while, I got her fridge cleaned except the door shelves, and the microwave cleaned out, cat boxes scooped(I do that everyday when I go over), came home and ate then managed to get my dishes all cleaned up, J and David had glasses and cups strewn all over the place :sm16: , my fridge cleaned out except the door, so I'll tackle that after my lunch break that I'm taking with you all right now, it feels good to be getting things organized again, I managed to get the 2 cupboards sorted that needed it, J is horrid at just shoving things in cupboards and fridge with no thought to how it goes in or even where she got it from to begin with, drives me bat #&@* crazy. :sm14: 
Now I'll be organized everywhere until at least Wed night. :sm23: 
Okay, back to work I go, see you all in a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we need to get a collective effort of all the KPers to blow that dark cloud to bits. Hugs.


Sounds good to me, I'm in!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's storming outside which doesn't bode well for our DS's company picnic. There will be over 5,000 people roaming the company campus for food, bouncy houses, petting zoo, pony rides, ice cream carts, tug of war and other competitions. The company is probably 2x the size it was 15 years ago when he started there. It used to be a steak and lobster tail picnic, but now is a series of tents with all varying kinds of items. I hope it's not raining up in Madison as it is here, otherwise, it will be a muddy mess. The two newest buildings are a medieval castle and a chocolate factory.


I hope it's better up at the picnic area. Cool! a chocolate factory sounds wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thankyou, Fan. At the risk of offending a few of you, the Guernsey cows also taste wonderful!


Lol!!! MOOOOO!!!! 
I had a ribeye last night, don't know what breed of cow but it was tasty with saute'd mushrooms.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Away you go - you're both lovely!


Thank you Kate 
Caitlin must keep you on your toes , she sounds like she has a very friendly personality


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for your family.


Thank you Tami


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


This looks so much fun, despite having to do calculations. Wish we had smelly vision posts on here so we could experience the wonderful perfume!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's a lovely photo of you and Mishka, Sonja, I don't remember seeing it last year.


Thank you Angela


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen I still miss her , think that is why I'm not so keen to have another dog just yet


Lovely selfie of both of you. Mishka will always remain in your heart even if you choose to add another furbaby to your life. I know that is how it has been with all my fourleggers. Beautiful "ladies" both of you in the selfie.
Gwennie, I am excited to see how your soap looks after it is sliced. You are a brave lady. Do you find that some people need to have their soap color and fragrant free because of allergies? 
A hot, dry day here. Wish we would get a lightening free rainstorm. Water saving in place for a long, hot summer. Wondering at how cold and stormy our Pacific friends are.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I managed to get up and get to Marla's this morning, took the dogs with me since I was planning to be a while, I got her fridge cleaned except the door shelves, and the microwave cleaned out, cat boxes scooped(I do that everyday when I go over), came home and ate then managed to get my dishes all cleaned up, J and David had glasses and cups strewn all over the place :sm16: , my fridge cleaned out except the door, so I'll tackle that after my lunch break that I'm taking with you all right now, it feels good to be getting things organized again, I managed to get the 2 cupboards sorted that needed it, J is horrid at just shoving things in cupboards and fridge with no thought to how it goes in or even where she got it from to begin with, drives me bat #&@* crazy. :sm14:
> Now I'll be organized everywhere until at least Wed night. :sm23:
> Okay, back to work I go, see you all in a bit.


You sound very busy. Don' t forget to take an occasional break!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen your soap looks like a psycodelic fantasy love it! The ingredients are super also.
Sonja, you look very much how I imagined, a beautiful lady with her dearly loved Mishka.
KayeJo I would be fuming too, I hate it when things are in disarray round here, e.g. when Stu has made breakfast and uses the whole kitchen to spread everything around, including the floor. I like to be organised and orderly in my home, but not to excess just comfortably tidy. 
Sassafras great to hear you are home and the healing can commence, warm wishes for you from afar. 
My crafting mojo has been sidelined lately, but with this cold weather I have decided to get busy and make something. 
So went through my patterns and found a nice crochet shawl which am working on. Got a bargain 3 200gm balls for $20. 
We had a loud sound and light show in the skies last night, and heavy rain but sunshine today again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We should be able to get some free advice as there are 2 solitors in the family , although I'm not keen on my niece ( not the same niece ) husband as he defends criminals , but maybe good to know in case I ever need a good defence lawyer ????
> Joking aside we have got an appointment with a mediator so that we can maybe come up with some kind of compromise


I sure hope he can stop the nonsense


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Other people have mentioned about the cancer and thought genetic from my dad's side but my sister and I don't have the same biological father , I know nothing of my mother's side of the family so maybe ,


I'm sure it's got a certain genetic element or maybe environmental, of my Moms family 9 lived to be adults & 4 died of cancer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me, I'm in!!


I'm huffing and puffing right along with you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure about our MP think it would be like one idiot talking to another one


????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely selfie of both of you. Mishka will always remain in your heart even if you choose to add another furbaby to your life. I know that is how it has been with all my fourleggers. Beautiful "ladies" both of you in the selfie.
> Gwennie, I am excited to see how your soap looks after it is sliced. You are a brave lady. Do you find that some people need to have their soap color and fragrant free because of allergies?
> A hot, dry day here. Wish we would get a lightening free rainstorm. Water saving in place for a long, hot summer. Wondering at how cold and stormy our Pacific friends are.


Thank you very much Joyce
, we have just had a very heavy rainstorm with both thunder and lightening , knew it was coming as it's been very hot and humid today 
Hoping you get some rain soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Gwen your soap looks like a psycodelic fantasy love it! The ingredients are super also.
> Sonja, you look very much how I imagined, a beautiful lady with her dearly loved Mishka.
> KayeJo I would be fuming too, I hate it when things are in disarray round here, e.g. when Stu has made breakfast and uses the whole kitchen to spread everything around, including the floor. I like to be organised and orderly in my home, but not to excess just comfortably tidy.
> Sassafras great to hear you are home and the healing can commence, warm wishes for you from afar.
> ...


Thank you Fan 
Think that sound and light show travelled this way as that's what we have just had


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan
> Think that sound and light show travelled this way as that's what we have just had


I hate lightening, I watched it out the upstairs window last night but find it quite scary.
I do hope your family can find a good solution for disabled nephew, a huge worry for his welfare.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, lovely photo of you & Mishka, I remember you posting it last year.
Gwen, Greg looking soap, all the ingredients sound wonderful. I know I don’t need another craft but I really want to try making soap. I saw some with loofa in it for getting rid of the dry skin on your heels, I bought the loofa but that’s as far as I got????
I’ve been busting my butt all day today, I got my cold room cleaned out & the potato sprouts pulled off & some of them back in the cold room to use until the new ones are ready, some are still as good as when I put them in last fall. I sorted the onions & threw out the soft ones. 
I got 1/2 the potatoes in the garden hilled, a job I really hate, I used to make the boys do it , if they wanted to go to the lake for camping & swimming lessons, they had to have the potatoes hilled but now I’m stuck doing it myself
I dragged the Weed bar around the lawn & edges of the garden the dandelions get so bad that they get in the Raspberries & Strawberries & then I have a real mess to dig out. DH would do it with the sprayer but would probably kill lots of things I don’t want damaged
I also planted more potatoes, carrots .& lettuce so well will have fresh all summer.
I’m pooped now, Told DH we are going out for supper instead of tomorrow for Father’s Day ãs all the places will be very busy then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

J must be related to my DH....drives me bat (^^#^ crazy too!


Poledra65 said:


> I managed to get up and get to Marla's this morning, took the dogs with me since I was planning to be a while, I got her fridge cleaned except the door shelves, and the microwave cleaned out, cat boxes scooped(I do that everyday when I go over), came home and ate then managed to get my dishes all cleaned up, J and David had glasses and cups strewn all over the place :sm16: , my fridge cleaned out except the door, so I'll tackle that after my lunch break that I'm taking with you all right now, it feels good to be getting things organized again, I managed to get the 2 cupboards sorted that needed it, J is horrid at just shoving things in cupboards and fridge with no thought to how it goes in or even where she got it from to begin with, drives me bat #&@* crazy. :sm14:
> Now I'll be organized everywhere until at least Wed night. :sm23:
> Okay, back to work I go, see you all in a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Flyty1n/Joyce...I do know some people need color free/fragrance free soap. A good friend of mine is super allergic to nuts of any kind and can not even use soaps that are made with coconut oil, sweet almond oil, etc. Fortunately there are plenty of raw oils out there to choose from along with tallow & lard; just have to make sure to formulate them so they aren't too soft and have the good balance of necessary qualities (hardness, cleaning, conditioning, etc.) I'm working on a formulation that will work for her. It is easy to leave out the fragrance & color thank goodness. Since at this point I'm not making soaps for sale I'm not worrying too much about it.


flyty1n said:


> Lovely selfie of both of you. Mishka will always remain in your heart even if you choose to add another furbaby to your life. I know that is how it has been with all my fourleggers. Beautiful "ladies" both of you in the selfie.
> Gwennie, I am excited to see how your soap looks after it is sliced. You are a brave lady. Do you find that some people need to have their soap color and fragrant free because of allergies?
> A hot, dry day here. Wish we would get a lightening free rainstorm. Water saving in place for a long, hot summer. Wondering at how cold and stormy our Pacific friends are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it's got a certain genetic element or maybe environmental, of my Moms family 9 lived to be adults & 4 died of cancer


I wonder if it is genetic, or just the predisposition? I saw something about a breakthrough they have made here in NZ, that may help warn the medics of those liable to develop cancers. I wonder if Fan recalls more of the item?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> J must be related to my DH....drives me bat (^^#^ crazy too!


In my case it is all my own fault, these days!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if it is genetic, or just the predisposition? I saw something about a breakthrough they have made here in NZ, that may help warn the medics of those liable to develop cancers. I wonder if Fan recalls more of the item?


Yes I saw that. It is a breakthrough for bowel cancer, they have discovered from studies that 80% of the cancer is caused by a certain bacteria found in the colon of patients. They are hoping to develop a vaccine to prevent it in future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


Very colourful, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I saw that. It is a breakthrough for bowel cancer, they have discovered from studies that 80% of the cancer is caused by a certain bacteria found in the colon of patients. They are hoping to develop a vaccine to prevent it in future.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been trying to figure out a little shrug to go with the dress I've just finished , already been to the frog pond once this morning and I'm now going back there for a repeat visit????¸, I've realised I must have started knitting backwards at some point , haven't done that for a long time ????also I don't like the look of one side , so out it all comes


It's going to be so cute when you get it all figured out the way you want it, the dress is adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....wish I could attend the KAP this year! Just not going to happen. I think each year it has had it's own personality and am glad that Tami and Rookie picked up the reins in organizing it after the first two years. It has been a nice extension of the tea party IMHO; something I'm proud to have initiated with Sam.


I am sad to miss it this year also, but am really looking forward to next year, I'll definitely make it for 2019. 
I'm so glad that you and Sam got it all going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


Yay! Nausea is awful, and wonderful that your DD is coming to visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Niece said when she went to the emergency meeting , they called nephew in and told him that he will be moving , he just went white and started shaking and hasn't stopped saying he does not want to move since , but apparently they are doing what is best for him


Poor guy, I would imagine that he's in more than a little shock and scared witless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So did they tell you where he will go or how he will manage or are one of you just supposed to take him home?
> While I was in Ontario, there was a story on the news about an old couple, the wife had a stroke, was in hospital for most of a year, then the husband was told he had get her out. He had her on the list of several nearby nursing homes & was waiting for a bed. Apparently the hospital said, there's a bed in some nursing home with a terrible reputation, the husband said "no". The wife remained in hospital another month before a bed became available in one of the family's choice of homes. The hospital send the old man a bill for $41,000 because he refused to take her out when told to do so. He said he doesn't have the money to pay this & doesn't know what to do.


That's awful, that poor man, I hope he gets some help from somewhere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

u-shaped pillow? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> TNS, Will work on being good to self. Thank you.
> Bonnie, thank you sounds like mess comes with territory.
> KayeJo, thank yo u. Glad car cleaned easily. Poor Al had to take my huge u-shaped pillow to laundromat. Couldnt fit in washer.
> Kate, im turning into Sleeping Beauty. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i'm trying to figure out your new avatar and having some trouble. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We will still be allowed to visit him , but not as much as we were ,and no taking him out with us , apparently they think it will be better for my nephew , Great niece collapsed at home so they are running some tests on her , she has been doing so well lately so fingers crossed it's nothing serious


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Flyty1n/Joyce...I do know some people need color free/fragrance free soap. A good friend of mine is super allergic to nuts of any kind and can not even use soaps that are made with coconut oil, sweet almond oil, etc. Fortunately there are plenty of raw oils out there to choose from along with tallow & lard; just have to make sure to formulate them so they aren't too soft and have the good balance of necessary qualities (hardness, cleaning, conditioning, etc.) I'm working on a formulation that will work for her. It is easy to leave out the fragrance & color thank goodness. Since at this point I'm not making soaps for sale I'm not worrying too much about it.


How do you obtain the tallow, lard, even the oils? Inquiring minds wish to know. I am fascinated by all the things you do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - has this week so far started out well? i hope so. did the judge not give your niece a chance to talk? what are you knitting now? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I get excited about KAP too ????love seeing all the pictures of everyone having a good time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great to me. have you posted a picture of the dress? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Been trying to figure out a little shrug to go with the dress I've just finished , already been to the frog pond once this morning and I'm now going back there for a repeat visit????¸, I've realised I must have started knitting backwards at some point , haven't done that for a long time ????also I don't like the look of one side , so out it all comes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful dress sonja - i love the stitch at the hem. is that your own design? anxious to see it with the sweater you are knitting. if you husband needs ay help tell him i will. think a new husky would be great for you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer ,
> Husband is still working on the new dog pitch
> New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


LOL!!
That ice cream cone is almost as big as she is! 
She's definitely having a wonderful time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I treated myself to this huge (5’?) u-shaped pillow to keep Maya off surgery site. It’s wonderful and I’m very happy with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is so cute and big - i keep thinking of her as a baby. --- sam



KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> She looks like she is having a wonderful time!
> 
> Greetings, everyone! Thank you to those who got us going; now I want to visit the Channel Islands. Sam, it is good to hear from you again. Keep on getting better. And Joy, glad the surgery is past; no more gushing, please. It's good your daughter is with you.
> 
> I am up at the lake again. This will be the last weekend for a while. Lots of company coming in the weeks ahead (groups of 15 and 20,) so no room in the inn????. But I am grateful for the time I had here. I keep carting my knitting along, and then, once I get here, I never take it out of the bag. Maybe this weekend; it is cloudy, cool and feels like rain. DGS has a friend from school and his parents here this weekend. They are having a ball!


Too bad it's the last weekend at the lake for a while, but sounds like you're having a great time anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We should be able to get some free advice as there are 2 solitors in the family , although I'm not keen on my niece ( not the same niece ) husband as he defends criminals , but maybe good to know in case I ever need a good defence lawyer ????
> Joking aside we have got an appointment with a mediator so that we can maybe come up with some kind of compromise


Lol! Well I guess someone has to represent them, especially those that are not guilty. 
But really it's good that you have solicitors in the family for advice and an appointment with a mediator. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


Wow!! That's bright! I bet it smells lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


LOL!! It's really a lovely photo though, of both of you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> At home, she and I walked past a Home for the Elderly and an old man waved to her. She waved back, but asked me, "Who's grandpa is that?" and was not happy when I said I didn't know - and kept repeating the question until I gave in and said, "He's Zoe's grandpa." It was the first name that came to my mind, but it satisfied her!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


That's gorgeous. Love the colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to make some interesting looking soap gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are beautiful as is the precious mishka. great photo. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> You sound very busy. Don' t forget to take an occasional break!


Lol! I did, now I'm relaxing for the rest of the evening. 
I just need to sweep and mop, but figure I'll do that after the rain stops, it's to rain tonight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen your soap looks like a psycodelic fantasy love it! The ingredients are super also.
> Sonja, you look very much how I imagined, a beautiful lady with her dearly loved Mishka.
> KayeJo I would be fuming too, I hate it when things are in disarray round here, e.g. when Stu has made breakfast and uses the whole kitchen to spread everything around, including the floor. I like to be organised and orderly in my home, but not to excess just comfortably tidy.
> Sassafras great to hear you are home and the healing can commence, warm wishes for you from afar.
> ...


 :sm06: J does the same thing, complains that there isn't enough counter space, well duh, put crap away and there is plenty of counter space. lol 
That's a great bargain. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will know when it is time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen I still miss her , think that is why I'm not so keen to have another dog just yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely photo of you & Mishka, I remember you posting it last year.
> Gwen, Greg looking soap, all the ingredients sound wonderful. I know I don't need another craft but I really want to try making soap. I saw some with loofa in it for getting rid of the dry skin on your heels, I bought the loofa but that's as far as I got????
> I've been busting my butt all day today, I got my cold room cleaned out & the potato sprouts pulled off & some of them back in the cold room to use until the new ones are ready, some are still as good as when I put them in last fall. I sorted the onions & threw out the soft ones.
> I got 1/2 the potatoes in the garden hilled, a job I really hate, I used to make the boys do it , if they wanted to go to the lake for camping & swimming lessons, they had to have the potatoes hilled but now I'm stuck doing it myself
> ...


You've been busy for sure, I'll need to go pull weeds after the rain stops, but on the positive, I don't have to water. I told Marla that if I ever move again, one of the mandentories for the new house would be a cold room.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> J must be related to my DH....drives me bat (^^#^ crazy too!


LOL!!! Quite possibly! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


It's really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How do you obtain the tallow, lard, even the oils? Inquiring minds wish to know. I am fascinated by all the things you do.


Tallow and Lard at the local grocery, the oils at hobby lobby type craft stores or a natural foods store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely shawl gwen - great looking stitch. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Caught up again. 
David made it to the truck stop in SA a couple hours ago and is already off and running with is brother. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lard can be purchased at just about any grocery store as well as coconut oil, olive oil, etc.. Amazon.com has listings for tallow, lard, shea butter, etc. and then there are companies such as one I use (www.bulkapothecary.com) that carries raw/natural oils. There are many such companies. 


flyty1n said:


> How do you obtain the tallow, lard, even the oils? Inquiring minds wish to know. I am fascinated by all the things you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> The day sounds like fun but the weather sounds horrid. Hope it isn't as bad as it sounds like it could be.


Just got everyone settled in after a day full of fun. It got blistery hot, but we stayed indoors when we could.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you get your rain.
> Ahab definitely knows who his mommy is, and his grandmommy. :sm23:
> Oh no, bad Jane! Thankfully mine grew out of the digging in the plants stage, hopefully it will pass soon and she'll be fine with them.


Oh, they are all rotten around here. LOL DD just took Ahab for a walk, and I'm sure Jane will get to behaving better--she just is so young right now and we've forgotten what mischief a kitten that age can get into!

Sonja, hope things improve with your family soon. It's always "just great" when someone outside the family thinks they know better...sigh. Hugs.

I'm still a few pages behind--busy today, made two batches of soap (still have some lye to use up but no molds to do more until these come out), worked on some knitting patterns, fixed enchiladas for supper, and made himself some sugar free brownies (thought I'd picked up cake mix but got home to realize I'd got the wrong box!). So have frosting for next time there's a cake!

Now I'm off to knit a bit, I think. Hugs & blessings to all, healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and forgot to say we finally got a nice rain!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, they are all rotten around here. LOL DD just took Ahab for a walk, and I'm sure Jane will get to behaving better--she just is so young right now and we've forgotten what mischief a kitten that age can get into!
> 
> Sonja, hope things improve with your family soon. It's always "just great" when someone outside the family thinks they know better...sigh. Hugs.
> 
> ...


LOL! No sense having a furby's if you don't spoil them rotten. 
Mine are fully grown and still get themselves into trouble. 
Great that you got rain, we did too, two evenings in a row that we've gotten a good dowsing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night.


Sleep well, Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I will, sweet dreams to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I will, sweet dreams to you.


Thank you, Joy. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely photo of you & Mishka, I remember you posting it last year.
> Gwen, Greg looking soap, all the ingredients sound wonderful. I know I don't need another craft but I really want to try making soap. I saw some with loofa in it for getting rid of the dry skin on your heels, I bought the loofa but that's as far as I got????
> I've been busting my butt all day today, I got my cold room cleaned out & the potato sprouts pulled off & some of them back in the cold room to use until the new ones are ready, some are still as good as when I put them in last fall. I sorted the onions & threw out the soft ones.
> I got 1/2 the potatoes in the garden hilled, a job I really hate, I used to make the boys do it , if they wanted to go to the lake for camping & swimming lessons, they had to have the potatoes hilled but now I'm stuck doing it myself
> ...


Thank you Bonnie 
You have been busy not surprising you are pooped , 
I remember when my husband used to do the flower borders for me I'd go take a look and half my plants would be missing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


It's beautiful Gwen , love the gorgeous colours you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's going to be so cute when you get it all figured out the way you want it, the dress is adorable!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


Looks great, pretty colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I saw that. It is a breakthrough for bowel cancer, they have discovered from studies that 80% of the cancer is caused by a certain bacteria found in the colon of patients. They are hoping to develop a vaccine to prevent it in future.


Wouldn't that be wonderful as so often it's already spread before there are any symptoms


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and forgot to say we finally got a nice rain!


That's great after it being so dry for so long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went to Boston pizza for supper, it sure is getting to be an expensive place to eat but at least it was good.
We went & had a nice visit with my sister & BIL, they just came back yesterday from 10 days in SAN Francisco & Napa Valley. Some day I hope to get there


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


Great fun! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, had morphine in hospital on Norco at home. But no more pain meds! I could take Tylenol. But more a tightness around chest and dressings than pain. So I am one very happy camper!


Excellent! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We should be able to get some free advice as there are 2 solitors in the family , although I'm not keen on my niece ( not the same niece ) husband as he defends criminals , but maybe good to know in case I ever need a good defence lawyer ????
> Joking aside we have got an appointment with a mediator so that we can maybe come up with some kind of compromise


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


Its a good photo of both of you and you ARE both gorgeous! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application. 

On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely selfie of both of you. Mishka will always remain in your heart even if you choose to add another furbaby to your life. I know that is how it has been with all my fourleggers. Beautiful "ladies" both of you in the selfie.
> Gwennie, I am excited to see how your soap looks after it is sliced. You are a brave lady. Do you find that some people need to have their soap color and fragrant free because of allergies?
> A hot, dry day here. Wish we would get a lightening free rainstorm. Water saving in place for a long, hot summer. Wondering at how cold and stormy our Pacific friends are.


Cold and gloomy and wet over here., as predicted. We had 31mm rain in the last 24 hours.... garden well watered. LOL. :sm19:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Cold and gloomy and wet over here., as predicted. We had 31mm rain in the last 24 hours.... garden well watered. LOL. :sm19:


Just cold here. Knees aching. Dry though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Flyty1n/Joyce...I do know some people need color free/fragrance free soap. A good friend of mine is super allergic to nuts of any kind and can not even use soaps that are made with coconut oil, sweet almond oil, etc. Fortunately there are plenty of raw oils out there to choose from along with tallow & lard; just have to make sure to formulate them so they aren't too soft and have the good balance of necessary qualities (hardness, cleaning, conditioning, etc.) I'm working on a formulation that will work for her. It is easy to leave out the fragrance & color thank goodness. Since at this point I'm not making soaps for sale I'm not worrying too much about it.


I meant to comment on how good your soap looks, good job! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


I really like the colours and well done to you with your crocheting! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application.
> 
> On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


Oh golly, I have everything crossed that you get one of these places.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


Beautiful colours! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathy at the football today were a couple of people from Geelong. They came over for the game and may come back next week as well as it is her Grandsons 50th game for my Doggies. 
Today was very cold- around 10.5 and very heavy rain for a awhile. Not wild and wooly enough to add some weird pleasure to the match and lost again. However we fought hard and almost won against the top team at their home ground so not as bad as some of our recent efforts. But hard to see our season going past the end of August into the finals from here. Still only 2nd time we will have missed this century so guess we can't complain. But being greedy I do like to see us win!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy at the football today were a couple of people from Geelong. They came over for the game and may come back next week as well as it is her Grandsons 50th game for my Doggies.
> Today was very cold- around 10.5 and very heavy rain for a awhile. Not wild and wooly enough to add some weird pleasure to the match and lost again. However we fought hard and almost won against the top team at their home ground so not as bad as some of our recent efforts. But hard to see our season going past the end of August into the finals from here. Still only 2nd time we will have missed this century so guess we can't complain. But being greedy I do like to see us win!


Sounds like they are a nice couple., sorry your team lost. Gee wizz only 10.5c... BRRR,. I think it has stopped raining here and the next few days are to be not quite as cold...yay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing the sights of your area with us. I'm surprised they use those cows for beef, as a rule, dairy cattle are not good to eat as they are boney & thin from producing all that milk


Yes that surprised me as well. David said they wouldn't have as much meat as not breed for it. They mainly had Jersey cows when they ran the dairy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, mostly the beef is from the first cross, often with Angus or Hereford, and the dairy cows don't produce the huge amounts of milk you get from Holsteins etc. They were originally bred to survive on less rich pasture and for hardiness so still have fat marbling in their muscles which makes the meat really yummy..... not to be eaten for every meal tho! All cattle must be at least 50% Guernsey heritage.


That makes sense


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Sonja* - you need to post a proper sized photo of your new avatar so we can see it properly! :sm09:


Rather hard to see the gorgeous Sonya- Mishka is clearer but even then not too good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


She looks like she is having a great time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> At home, she and I walked past a Home for the Elderly and an old man waved to her. She waved back, but asked me, "Who's grandpa is that?" and was not happy when I said I didn't know - and kept repeating the question until I gave in and said, "He's Zoe's grandpa." It was the first name that came to my mind, but it satisfied her!


How cute- she must like Grandpas.
:sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


You look like you are thinking-not a bad thing to do sometimes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if it is genetic, or just the predisposition? I saw something about a breakthrough they have made here in NZ, that may help warn the medics of those liable to develop cancers. I wonder if Fan recalls more of the item?


The current understanding is that it is generally a predisposition. A few cancers are known to be genetic such as some Breast cancers and bowel cancers but most seem to be 'just' a predisposition.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I saw that. It is a breakthrough for bowel cancer, they have discovered from studies that 80% of the cancer is caused by a certain bacteria found in the colon of patients. They are hoping to develop a vaccine to prevent it in future.


That would be really helpful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen the soaps look really colourful- actually so does the shawl! You must be going through a bright colour stage. Normally your colours are so bland after all. lol :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application.
> 
> On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


Thats getting horribly close to moving out date.
But at least you know you still have work for a few more weeks. And you haven't had problems finding new work have you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds like they are a nice couple., sorry your team lost. Gee wizz only 10.5c... BRRR,. I think it has stopped raining here and the next few days are to be not quite as cold...yay.


She was with maybe a daughter- maybe his mother? But that is a guess!
In fact it looks like his brother might also play for us but not as consistently. The one today played for South Barwon. Two with the surname Fort who played in or for Geelong and unrelated would be surprising to end up in the same club over here. In fact his likely brother played for Geelong in the VFL (not AFL).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds like they are a nice couple., sorry your team lost. Gee wizz only 10.5c... BRRR,. I think it has stopped raining here and the next few days are to be not quite as cold...yay.


So far this month we have had 51.2 mms of rain (1 inches). At least 4 mm every day for the last week. Monday is meant to be mostly sunny with maybe rain by Wednesday again. So better see what I can get done in the way of washing tomorrow. Maybe a load Tuesday with E here before we go to the Finger Bun Station. The boy we went out with the other day has been talking about Elizabeth and having cake (a face biscuit, both eating about 1/2 of the one they had so the grandmas finished them-well I assume the other did!) I laughed becuase it's exactly what E would be likely to say as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sorlenna* I had forgotten you also made soap. What kind did you make; CP or HP? Would love to see it.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, they are all rotten around here. LOL DD just took Ahab for a walk, and I'm sure Jane will get to behaving better--she just is so young right now and we've forgotten what mischief a kitten that age can get into!
> 
> Sonja, hope things improve with your family soon. It's always "just great" when someone outside the family thinks they know better...sigh. Hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I had the same thought....possibly reliving my "Hippy Days"? Even started to use patchouli EO (ever so popular in the 60s & 70s) LOL!


darowil said:


> Gwen the soaps look really colourful- actually so does the shawl! You must be going through a bright colour stage. Normally your colours are so bland after all. lol :sm01:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful as so often it's already spread before there are any symptoms


I so hope it's applicable to colon cancer too. What a great breakthrough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I had the same thought....possibly reliving my "Hippy Days"? Even started to use patchouli EO (ever so popular in the 60s & 70s) LOL!


Not quite a 2nd childhood yet-heading back slowly.
I like bright colours but tend to wear them mainly in my socks. Though my ASJ is bright. I should wear more bright colours as David likes them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes that surprised me as well. David said they wouldn't have as much meat as not breed for it. They mainly had Jersey cows when they ran the dairy.


That's was the breed my dad milked also. Our farm was the Liberty Jersey Farm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I, too, hope you get to visit San Francisco and Napa. Beautiful country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


They are looking really pretty.

And now I am heading off to bed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Beautiful..too pretty to use for bathing. Looking forward to the colorful soap after it is sliced.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous sop, Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, what a beautiful job making soap in the molds. Can’t wait to see the sliced soap.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lard can be purchased at just about any grocery store as well as coconut oil, olive oil, etc.. Amazon.com has listings for tallow, lard, shea butter, etc. and then there are companies such as one I use (www.bulkapothecary.com) that carries raw/natural oils. There are many such companies.


At the Heuriger (wine restaurant with snack food), they served us Schmalz 2 different ways. I was so full from our other host just taking us to eat and told them we couldn't eat as they were taking us to dinner after our Heuriger visit. So the lard (schmalz) is inside me now and I am the mold. LOL. Looks better in the soap.

Schmalz apparently is chicken or goose fat. I believe lard is from pigs, but sure seemed like it was similar. It had salt on it and you ate it with bread or one of the pretzels. Didn't taste as bad as one would think ???? but it sure made it difficult to eat dinner. I had to get a child's portion for my dinner of wienerschnitzel at this famous place for it instead of the adult portion. Still, I think the experience of being with these people and accepting their hospitality and sharing their culture with us was worth the added weight and smaller wienerschnitzel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application.
> 
> On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


????????you are,accepted at be if the places. Good you are getting lots of work hours


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not quite a 2nd childhood yet-heading back slowly.
> I like bright colours but tend to wear them mainly in my socks. Though my ASJ is bright. I should wear more bright colours as David likes them.


I wear mostly bright colors, I look washed out in pale colors & never white or black, well, black pants but not tops


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's was the breed my dad milked also. Our farm was the Liberty Jersey Farm.


Up here, I think most dairies have Holstein cows


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.
> 
> Those are almost too pretty to use


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


Nice picture of you & your companion. At least I can see who you are. I was debating before if that was a face or a clump of leaves hanging from a branch. Guessed it was supposed to be a face. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> You are very welcome. I love the island village style of life. I would love the tasty meat from the cattle too, as well as the cheese and butter and cream etc yum!
> The hedgehogs are adorable. We had 6 baby ones in our back yard a few years ago, their mother had disappeared so I tried to help the wee ones but sadly they all succumbed as were too small to survive.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> This looks so much fun, despite having to do calculations. Wish we had smelly vision posts on here so we could experience the wonderful perfume!


May not be far away. . .LOL
People used to wish they could see who they were talking to on the phone. . . now possible.
Can't say I would mind smelling some of your gardens. . .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it's better up at the picnic area. Cool! a chocolate factory sounds wonderful!


We checked the weather here and found yesterday would be better weather than today when the park was free.
So..... we switched and celebrated fathers on Saturday instead of Sunday. DIL called Friday night to switch. Didn't give me time to switch plans. So I had to hustle. Now, I have today to rest. . . It is almost noon and DH has not gotten up yet. Fresh sea air & relaxing can put me right out... Ha. Ha.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application.
> 
> On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


I hope you get one of those places soon. 
Good that you know you have steady work for at least another 2-3 weeks, hopefully you'll move on to another good project straight off without too big a lapse in work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


They are looking gorgeous Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, had morphine in hospital on Norco at home. But no more pain meds! I could take Tylenol. But more a tightness around chest and dressings than pain. So I am one very happy camper!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you made me laugh! Glad you are enjoying your visit.
Pearls Girls, sounds like fun day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


That is very colourful. I'll bet it smells wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Al drove me to corral and I fed Buster carrots. So fun to see him again. Amy and I going to Sunday meeting!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


Sounds like a great family day out and I'm sure your DH enjoyed it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


That's a lovely photo of you and Mishka.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> How do you obtain the tallow, lard, even the oils? Inquiring minds wish to know. I am fascinated by all the things you do.


Lard is sold in the local grocery store.
I think you can render fat from the butcher shop or find source of tallow on line.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


I love the colours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


Sounds like a wonderful time was had by all and everyone got pretty well worn out. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We checked the weather here and found yesterday would be better weather than today when the park was free.
> So..... we switched and celebrated fathers on Saturday instead of Sunday. DIL called Friday night to switch. Didn't give me time to switch plans. So I had to hustle. Now, I have today to rest. . . It is almost noon and DH has not gotten up yet. Fresh sea air & relaxing can put me right out... Ha. Ha.


Great that you were able to get everything prepared in time, with the sudden switch of days. 
You all must have really worn out DH. lol 
The ocean can do that for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al drove me to corral and I fed Buster carrots. So fun to see him again. Amy and I going to Sunday meeting!


Have a wonderful time at meeting.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have everything crossed that you get one of these places.


Isn't it difficult to get to and use the water closet with your legs crossed. It just hit me as funny LOL
Seldom get any time to myself. . . I guess I don't need it if I get these silly images. Of someone trying to walk around w/ everything crossed, as there are necessities that need to be done in 1-2 weeks.
I do hope that things work out in finding the right place. 
I will be thinking of you also. . .to get rid of all your kinks and pains from having everything crossed, for so long.
I guess the sea air did me good yesterday as I can now think silly and lightly. LOL
Have a great Day. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they say once you are past fifty you should always wear bright colors. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not quite a 2nd childhood yet-heading back slowly.
> I like bright colours but tend to wear them mainly in my socks. Though my ASJ is bright. I should wear more bright colours as David likes them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute gwen. will they be a hard or soft soap when they are cured? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a good time was had by all. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sorlenna* I had forgotten you also made soap. What kind did you make; CP or HP? Would love to see it.


Reminds me of when I used to teach basic soap making in History camp for kids.
What is HP? CP? or what ever the letters are? Ahhh Hot process and Cold process?
We just made good old fashion lye soap. (good for getting stains out of clothing.)
We would use Lard (as our clean rendered fat) and lye. I have also made soap from rendered and cleaned household fats. (cook the fat & water and skim off for several times.)
It was a good lesson for the kids who were time travelers to learn about what is taken for granted. In history wood ashes were used to make the lye 1st. We stamped freezer paper with a lino cut that I had made. (Home Maid Soap)
We made it 1st day of week and they took home last day all wrapped in fancy wrappers with direction tag on back as to how much time they had to wait for saponification.It was fun. We only use "Dove" as all else causes allergies so not worth me making soap for home . I have maybe 2 dz bars left over from long ago & they still remove stains. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I, too, hope you get to visit San Francisco and Napa. Beautiful country.


We finally got to visit there 2 years ago before DH got worse.
Son has lived there 12 years. It was very beautiful. but, we were happy to be home after sleeping in a different bed most every night while seeing LA to Nappa Valley. 
I think that all Americans should step in both the Atlantic & Pacific Oceans. I have also had my feet in the Great Lakes and the Bay of Bengal. We have such a very large but small world.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> At the Heuriger (wine restaurant with snack food), they served us Schmalz 2 different ways. I was so full from our other host just taking us to eat and told them we couldn't eat as they were taking us to dinner after our Heuriger visit. So the lard (schmalz) is inside me now and I am the mold. LOL. Looks better in the soap.
> 
> Schmalz apparently is chicken or goose fat. I believe lard is from pigs, but sure seemed like it was similar. It had salt on it and you ate it with bread or one of the pretzels. Didn't taste as bad as one would think ???? but it sure made it difficult to eat dinner. I had to get a child's portion for my dinner of wienerschnitzel at this famous place for it instead of the adult portion. Still, I think the experience of being with these people and accepting their hospitality and sharing their culture with us was worth the added weight and smaller wienerschnitzel.


 :sm24: :sm24: I feel like a mold most of the time. . .great description. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Up here, I think most dairies have Holstein cows


Holsteins= more milk
Jerseys = more butterfat


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally caught up on the Tea Party pg. 21. I need to go make me another cuppa. It is after 1 p.m.on Sunday and DH just got up, so need me to bathe dress and get ready for very short day. LOL WRL, hope I am not too far behind again, as I am getting to know you all.
Everyone keep healing and looking up, keep laughing, smiling, and enjoying your brief visit on this planet, stand up for the under-dog and hurting, and have a wonderful day. Happy Father's Day to all of your DHs and especially to SAM.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


Haha! I wish I was still under 50, 53 in Aug, but I guess that's still quite young anymore. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


I'm under 50 I'm 3l again , and again and again etc :sm23:????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and forgot to say we finally got a nice rain!


So glad you got rain , hopefully it was a decent amount


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application.
> 
> On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


I'm hoping and praying you find somewhere for both you and Maggie Heather ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She looks like she is having a great time.


It was a spur of the moment thing as I was on the phone and Mish came to see what I was doing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


They look gorgeous Gwen , do they smell lovely, There is a shop that sells beautiful soaps and smellies in the small town near me I avoid it like the plague as I start sneezing wheezing itching and coughing as soon as I get any where near it , but the odd smelly soap at home is ok


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


I was thinking the same thing! I have to admit to 78.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


Sounds like a perfect day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The current understanding is that it is generally a predisposition. A few cancers are known to be genetic such as some Breast cancers and bowel cancers but most seem to be 'just' a predisposition.


 :sm24: Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Fun, and tremendous looking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At the Heuriger (wine restaurant with snack food), they served us Schmalz 2 different ways. I was so full from our other host just taking us to eat and told them we couldn't eat as they were taking us to dinner after our Heuriger visit. So the lard (schmalz) is inside me now and I am the mold. LOL. Looks better in the soap.
> 
> Schmalz apparently is chicken or goose fat. I believe lard is from pigs, but sure seemed like it was similar. It had salt on it and you ate it with bread or one of the pretzels. Didn't taste as bad as one would think ???? but it sure made it difficult to eat dinner. I had to get a child's portion for my dinner of wienerschnitzel at this famous place for it instead of the adult portion. Still, I think the experience of being with these people and accepting their hospitality and sharing their culture with us was worth the added weight and smaller wienerschnitzel.


Yes Lard is the fat from the pig (pork).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lard is sold in the local grocery store.
> I think you can render fat from the butcher shop or find source of tallow on line.


I have always known Tallow to be mutton fat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


I am much closer to 60 than I am to 50. I will be 58 this fall. I can't stay on here very long as I do get to work this afternoon. I guess my first day off in months will be KAP at the end of the month. Hope everyone has a good day. Happy Father's day to Sam and any other father's who may be reading along.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm under 50 I'm 3l again , and again and again etc :sm23:????


I told David one day, that I was going to stick to using Purplefi's math, I'm only 10, he's 12, so he's actually 2 yrs older than me instead of being younger than I. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am much closer to 60 than I am to 50. I will be 58 this fall. I can't stay on here very long as I do get to work this afternoon. I guess my first day off in months will be KAP at the end of the month. Hope everyone has a good day. Happy Father's day to Sam and any other father's who may be reading along.


The days at KAP and your trip to NE are going to be very well deserved and enjoyed I think. :sm04: 
Have a good afternoon even though you'll be working.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS OUT THERE!! Mainly Sam and the DH's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They should be pretty hard Sam. They are 50% olive oil which technically is considered a soft however it cures very hard. 
The other oils are coconut, castor and then shea butter. I also added sodium lactate which will make it a bit harder too.


thewren said:


> those are very cute gwen. will they be a hard or soft soap when they are cured? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam



KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do with the campers. I also use lye but don't make my own as you did with the kids. Also don't render my own fats. 
One of my fondest memories was when I was in 5th grade and my teacher (Mrs. Cooper) made lye soap and brought it to school to show us. 
I was facinated that you could make your own soap; afterall, we just bought soap at the store (rather my mom did). And yes, the hp and cp are for hot process and cold process. I think I pinpointed one of my issues with the first attempt at the spin-swirl technique; I need to let my oils and lye cool down a bit more so as to slow down the saponification process and give me more time to pour the different colors and spin-swirl it. Will try that in the next batch.


Pearls Girls said:


> Reminds me of when I used to teach basic soap making in History camp for kids.
> What is HP? CP? or what ever the letters are? Ahhh Hot process and Cold process?
> We just made good old fashion lye soap. (good for getting stains out of clothing.)
> We would use Lard (as our clean rendered fat) and lye. I have also made soap from rendered and cleaned household fats. (cook the fat & water and skim off for several times.)
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I'm 65 Pearls Girls and most that I know are around my age within 10 years under or above that. I'm sure I'll be corrected if wrong. 


Pearls Girls said:


> Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to that!


Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping and praying you find somewhere for both you and Maggie Heather ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think they smell great. I can relate to going into the bath & beauty shop stores here...usually it gives me a headache. It is just too overpowering in a enclosed area. The soaps I make don't seem to bother me though. Of course I'm outside on the sheltered deck making them but bring them inside to cure. Also don't have nearly the quantity that a store would have....at least not yet!!!! No...LOL...won't ever have nearly that many. Also, so many in the stores are made with fragrance oils and not essential oils and to me that makes quite a difference but then that just may be me.


Swedenme said:


> They look gorgeous Gwen , do they smell lovely, There is a shop that sells beautiful soaps and smellies in the small town near me I avoid it like the plague as I start sneezing wheezing itching and coughing as soon as I get any where near it , but the odd smelly soap at home is ok


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam....LOL....I do believe your nose is growing!


thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always known Tallow to be mutton fat.


They butcher everything around here by appointment.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


I was going from SAM's description "people over 50 should wear bright colors" or something like that. It is not Pearl but something similar. My hen's are 'Pearls girl's'. My entire name means "A Worthy Pearl in God's Field".
I needed something positive in my life so grabbed on to Pearl, after some one looked up the parts and put them together. My name makes me HAPPY. I wear bright clothes. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam....LOL....I do believe your nose is growing!


And I was feeling sorry for Sam as he is in really rough shape for a man under 50.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI for Julie and other that may want to know this is from Wikopedia: Tallow is a rendered form of beef or mutton fat, and is primarily made up of triglycerides. It is solid at room temperature. Unlike suet, tallow can be stored for extended periods without the need for refrigeration to prevent decomposition, provided it is kept in an airtight container to prevent oxidation.

In industry, tallow is not strictly defined as beef or mutton fat. In this context, tallow is animal fat that conforms to certain technical criteria, including its melting point. It is common for commercial tallow to contain fat derived from other animals, such as lard from pigs, or even from plant sources.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you are our new Jack Benny. He was an American comedian who never admitted being over 39.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful thing to do with the campers. I also use lye but don't make my own as you did with the kids. Also don't render my own fats.
> One of my fondest memories was when I was in 5th grade and my teacher (Mrs. Cooper) made lye soap and brought it to school to show us.
> I was facinated that you could make your own soap; afterall, we just bought soap at the store (rather my mom did). And yes, the hp and cp are for hot process and cold process. I think I pinpointed one of my issues with the first attempt at the spin-swirl technique; I need to let my oils and lye cool down a bit more so as to slow down the saponification process and give me more time to pour the different colors and spin-swirl it. Will try that in the next batch.


I watched my DFIL render fat to find out how and watched him make really white soap from ingredients. He was originally from Japan. He was born in 1892 came here at 16 I believe, and abandoned as his Aunt & Uncle did not like America. He had a rough time of it, so knew how to make do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Enjoyed meeting with Amy. Only stayed a hour. Came home and napped 3 hours! I forgot, last week in OR 4 hours with 20 staff! Feeling good just need to rest.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Just gave DH his breakfast @5. He will be all mixed up now. As when he got up & ready for day he fell back to sleep sitting on the couch. He needed to really be awake to eat his oatmeal & pastries & hot tea. cbl as I'm all caught up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


Lol I think you and I are related to Pinocchio Sam ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

moi? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam....LOL....I do believe your nose is growing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely colorful soap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you are our new Jack Benny. He was an American comedian who never admitted being over 39.


I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


They look great Gwen , brilliant colours , you should be pleased with yourself all your soaps look beautiful although some of them still remind me of cakes ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


Hippy dippy cool soap Gwen!!! LOVE it!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Our internet keeps popping off and on, hopefully they finally have it fixed again. 
Went to Marla's, she needed me to take her a soda as her blood sugar was lower than usual and she didn't have anything sweet enough to bring it back up, then we decided we wanted hamburgers, so called in the order, it was so good, I think I'm in a food coma now though. lol My dogs enjoyed a few french fries, I can only eat a few but they only get a couple each too, especially miss pudgy Ryssa. lolol I do call her my Poquito porketta. lol Even with regular walking, she isn't losing weight, she'll go in for blood work and a dental in August. 
Anyway, Marla was feeling much better when I left. 
It's been a damp dreary day today, perfect for mostly staying home and knitting, I have Terry Pratchett's "The color of magic" in the dvd player and am just relaxing with you all and my knitting. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just gave DH his breakfast @5. He will be all mixed up now. As when he got up & ready for day he fell back to sleep sitting on the couch. He needed to really be awake to eat his oatmeal & pastries & hot tea. cbl as I'm all caught up.


Oh dear, he is a little mixed up today on his schedule, but I'm sure he had a very long and full day yesterday. 
Lol! Yes, breakfast isn't nearly as good when eaten asleep. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so tired this evening. Have doctor appointment with hand surgeon at 7:30 a.m. so will most definitely be going to be very early. Can't believe it has already been a month since had my hand taken care of. Really doing well and am pleased with the results. Thanks for the feedback on the soap. Love you guys to pieces! TTYL.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


Yes I know exactly how you feel. Stu is 70 on Sunday, then along comes July 4th and it will be 70 for me too. Where has the time gone??


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen those soaps are psychedelic!! Fun. Is that shawl crochet? Boy I love those colors, really bright and happy. Makes a person smile to see them. Who is the lucky giftee?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, he is a little mixed up today on his schedule, but I'm sure he had a very long and full day yesterday.
> Lol! Yes, breakfast isn't nearly as good when eaten asleep. :sm04:


Or cold so I heated it in the micro and we both had breakfast at 5p.m.
Then some cookies (From picnic) and maybe watermelon and a salad or a HB egg. I have to keep him watered and nourished. Me? I could use burning some of my fat. LOL
:sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


How colorful! That's going to make pretty bars. I made another batch today but have never used coloring.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great after it being so dry for so long


We got .8", which is the most we've gotten at one time in the last two years. I'm really hoping for a good monsoon season.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sorlenna* I had forgotten you also made soap. What kind did you make; CP or HP? Would love to see it.


I do cold process. I use olive and sunflower oil or coconut oil, with vegetable shortening and cocoa butter. My favorite is a honey cream recipe, but the last batches were made with water. Two had ground oatmeal and one has vitamin E added. Scents are rosemary in one, lemongrass and bergamot in another, and today's have clary sage with a few bars having tea tree oil. All the lye is used up, but I still have coconut oil, so I think I will get one more jar of lye and then I'll have plenty of soap for a while! I've been trying to get rid of essential oil I've had for years.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Those are terrific! Love the bee mold!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al drove me to corral and I fed Buster carrots. So fun to see him again. Amy and I going to Sunday meeting!


 :sm24: Wonderful therapy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We got .8", which is the most we've gotten at one time in the last two years. I'm really hoping for a good monsoon season.


That's great! I hope you get some more, just not enough to set you all afloat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha! I wish I was still under 50, 53 in Aug, but I guess that's still quite young anymore. :sm04:


Mentally, definitely! Physically, aren't we celebrating anniversaries of our 39th? :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping and praying you find somewhere for both you and Maggie Heather ????


As am I! I knew there was something else I wanted to say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mentally, definitely! Physically, aren't we celebrating anniversaries of our 39th? :sm23:


LOL! True.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to Boston pizza for supper, it sure is getting to be an expensive place to eat but at least it was good.
> We went & had a nice visit with my sister & BIL, they just came back yesterday from 10 days in SAN Francisco & Napa Valley. Some day I hope to get there


 We went to Boston Pizza on Friday. I had the shrimp taco and it was so good that I had some again yesterday. What did you have? Yes, it is quite expensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Those are really pretty - too pretty to use.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok ”I am 39 then and that’s it”. She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn’t understand that her 4 adult children didn’t know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I’m permanently 48,


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The swirl soap looks great, Gwen. We need smell-0-knitting tea party!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


Oh yes I like that reasoning, 48 it is for me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Al drove me to corral and I fed Buster carrots. So fun to see him again. Amy and I going to Sunday meeting!


How nice of Al and I know you really enjoyed that. ????????. So glad Amy is with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I feel like a mold most of the time. . .great description. LOL


From one over 70 but feeling much younger in my head. ????????
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm under 50 I'm 3l again , and again and again etc :sm23:????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You want to go through that again , can you not remember last year when I posted and you all went into shock ð
> I have that duhhh look on my face , the look I get when I'm trying to concentrate I'm surprised I didn't have my mouth wide open
> Well don't say I didn't warn you


Love the photo of you and Mishka..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> At home, she and I walked past a Home for the Elderly and an old man waved to her. She waved back, but asked me, "Who's grandpa is that?" and was not happy when I said I didn't know - and kept repeating the question until I gave in and said, "He's Zoe's grandpa." It was the first name that came to my mind, but it satisfied her!


How precious. She must think you know everything and if you say you don't it means you just don't want to answer. To her you are all knowing. Good answer by the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, thank you for such a lovely and informative opening. I know Sam will enjoy it and also be thankful for your help along with Julie, Darowil, and Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sure hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired this evening. Have doctor appointment with hand surgeon at 7:30 a.m. so will most definitely be going to be very early. Can't believe it has already been a month since had my hand taken care of. Really doing well and am pleased with the results. Thanks for the feedback on the soap. Love you guys to pieces! TTYL.


So glad your surgery was a success.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We got .8", which is the most we've gotten at one time in the last two years. I'm really hoping for a good monsoon season.


Did you get any flash flooding?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, hoping you find just the right place to live.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I treated myself to this huge (5'?) u-shaped pillow to keep Maya off surgery site. It's wonderful and I'm very happy with it.


Such a good idea!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, Al, like Bill, is a keeper. It is so healing to have her here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, pillow Works really well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


I am not so keen on that idea as it makes me older than most of you. Caren's Jamie would probably the oldest of us. I enjoy learning from each of you as you share so much of the things you have learned along the way in life.

Matthew delivered his graduation gifts that he made for some of our graduates. Framed ink drawings that are amazing. The high school graduates love their gifts from Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


Pretty colours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you get any flash flooding?


No, we don't have to worry here. I didn't hear reports from elsewhere in the state, but the burn scars are a concern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look gorgeous Gwen , do they smell lovely, There is a shop that sells beautiful soaps and smellies in the small town near me I avoid it like the plague as I start sneezing wheezing itching and coughing as soon as I get any where near it , but the odd smelly soap at home is ok


I can handle small amounts but walking into one of those stores is too much for me, I have a headache in no time


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Oh yes I like that reasoning, 48 it is for me too.


I'll take 48 also. How come I don't feel that way every day?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI for Julie and other that may want to know this is from Wikopedia: Tallow is a rendered form of beef or mutton fat, and is primarily made up of triglycerides. It is solid at room temperature. Unlike suet, tallow can be stored for extended periods without the need for refrigeration to prevent decomposition, provided it is kept in an airtight container to prevent oxidation.
> 
> In industry, tallow is not strictly defined as beef or mutton fat. In this context, tallow is animal fat that conforms to certain technical criteria, including its melting point. It is common for commercial tallow to contain fat derived from other animals, such as lard from pigs, or even from plant sources.


It's too bad I'm not near you. I have a lot of beef fat from making bone broth that I could give you. I put it in the freezer and use it in pastry along with butter. I hate to throw it out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


????????I think Sam may have "brown eyes"????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> How nice of Al and I know you really enjoyed that. ????????. So glad Amy is with you.


So glad your daughter is there to help and cheer as you recover. She could have same genes in her so should be sure she is screened.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mentally, definitely! Physically, aren't we celebrating anniversaries of our 39th? :sm23:


Indeed we are!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll take 48 also. How come I don't feel that way every day?


That formula won't work for me--I would be older!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I watched my DFIL render fat to find out how and watched him make really white soap from ingredients. He was originally from Japan. He was born in 1892 came here at 16 I believe, and abandoned as his Aunt & Uncle did not like America. He had a rough time of it, so knew how to make do.


I remember my mom rendering lard, OMG, the awful smell, I still hate the smell of the deep fryer & usually put it out on the deck when I can. My friend offered me some pork fat to render last fall but I said "no thanks", she said she used her electric roaster on low & left it in the garage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


I'm a year ahead of you, was 61 this spring & id like to trade in some body parts for newer models, especially after packing those sacks of potatoes out of the basement yesterday & hilling the potatoe patch????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I know exactly how you feel. Stu is 70 on Sunday, then along comes July 4th and it will be 70 for me too. Where has the time gone??


My cousins & I were just discussing when I visited "how did we become the older generation so quickly". Getting older is better than the alternative but how did it happen so fast?????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Or cold so I heated it in the micro and we both had breakfast at 5p.m.
> Then some cookies (From picnic) and maybe watermelon and a salad or a HB egg. I have to keep him watered and nourished. Me? I could use burning some of my fat. LOL
> :sm01:


I hope his schedule isn't so mixed up that he keeps you up at night


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope his schedule isn't so mixed up that he keeps you up at night


Me also. . . but his night meds should help him sleep.
He says he enjoyed his quiet day, now watching TV.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> We went to Boston Pizza on Friday. I had the shrimp taco and it was so good that I had some again yesterday. What did you have? Yes, it is quite expensive.


I had Hawiian pizza, brought some home for lunch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I love the colors of the soap
Pearl, I’m glad you had a nice day out with your family yesterday

We had another beautiful day here. I worked outside for about 4 hrs, only 1 more row of potatoes to hill, I left them as they are smaller than the others so will do them next week.
I was telling DH last night by the end of the week we should be able to have fresh spinach & lettuce from the garden. Well the #@%$ deer came last night & now the peas, spinach & beets are mowed to the ground ???? I swear I’m going to learn to shoot????
DS & family were at his in laws cabin for the weekend so they invited us up for supper


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousins & I were just discussing when I visited "how did we become the older generation so quickly". Getting older is better than the alternative but how did it happen so fast?????


I guess it is our fast paced lifestyle these days. Everything at our fingertips, instantly communicating as we are now etc. As soon as Monday comes you blink and then we are into the next TP. pen pals back in the day were a longtime between letters by snail mail. I did not fancy being 70 the last few months, too many family and friends have deceased in this decade sadly. But am now ok with it, I have earned the grey hair, wrinkles, and creaks here and there. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


Oh no! I don't like that reasoning, I'd be 65 and I like 52 much better, well 10(shoe size) is even better than 52. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I started teaching @age 21. It was a 5 year prep H.S. Many of the students were about the same age as I. My DH also taught there except he was 30, when asked how old I was I answered 56. As it was about the age of their parents +.
When I actually turned 56, I was devastated. Since then I have role played 1790's, 1840s , civ war time, turn of the century and 1940s and myself. So, I was a time traveler and timeless. It has been fun! Life still is fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get out your arinica gel. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

77 is the number i am heading for. and my whole body lets me know that is the right number. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey daralene - where are you now? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why are the burn scars a concern? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> No, we don't have to worry here. I didn't hear reports from elsewhere in the state, but the burn scars are a concern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed - doctor's again tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why are the burn scars a concern? --- sam


Because a wildfire sears the ground and destroys the vegetation, the water doesn't soak in and there's nothing to slow down the water. If it rains fast & heavy, we can get flash flooding in those areas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for bed - doctor's again tomorrow. --- sam


Hope you have a good report.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good night all and best wishes for all those with pain and trouble.
Best wishes for a Happy and Good Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I think Sam may have "brown eyes"????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the colors of the soap
> Pearl, I'm glad you had a nice day out with your family yesterday
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I worked outside for about 4 hrs, only 1 more row of potatoes to hill, I left them as they are smaller than the others so will do them next week.
> ...


Oh no! I can't blame you for wanting to shoot them, it's more than annoying the way they can decimate a garden.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I can't blame you for wanting to shoot them, it's more than annoying the way they can decimate a garden.


I wonder what spinach and lettuce flavoured venison would taste like? ???????? Seriously though what a nuisance when they ruin all your hard work.
A friend of ours who has sheep was wondering how they got into their veg garden so they watched, and the little sods had worked out how to climb up the stone wall round their paddock. Where there is a will there is always a way. ????????.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wonder what spinach and lettuce flavoured venison would taste like? ???????? Seriously though what a nuisance when they ruin all your hard work.
> A friend of ours who has sheep was wondering how they got into their veg garden so they watched, and the little sods had worked out how to climb up the stone wall round their paddock. Where there is a will there is always a way. ????????.


 :sm06: They may not be the smartest animals, but they certainly manage to get to the things you want them into the least.

Well, I'm off to bed, night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


I was always 21 till youngest in all his wisdom at the age of 4 told me I couldn't be the same age as his oldest brother so I've been 31 ever since , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the photo of you and Mishka..


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousins & I were just discussing when I visited "how did we become the older generation so quickly". Getting older is better than the alternative but how did it happen so fast?????


I may have gotten older but I've never out grew getting messy , I just don't know how I do it , I can look clean and perfectly presentable one minute and the next I'm a mess , yesterday DIL came for a visit so I tidied up , changed into clean clothes , sat down to have a cuppa with her and spilt the coffee all over me ????I think I'm just a magnet for mess ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pearls girls, that part of initial biopsy hasn’t come back. Maybe when I see him on Tuesday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I guess it is our fast paced lifestyle these days. Everything at our fingertips, instantly communicating as we are now etc. As soon as Monday comes you blink and then we are into the next TP. pen pals back in the day were a longtime between letters by snail mail. I did not fancy being 70 the last few months, too many family and friends have deceased in this decade sadly. But am now ok with it, I have earned the grey hair, wrinkles, and creaks here and there. ????


Were as I am looking forward to getting into my sixties as most of my family have passed away before getting there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At the Heuriger (wine restaurant with snack food), they served us Schmalz 2 different ways. I was so full from our other host just taking us to eat and told them we couldn't eat as they were taking us to dinner after our Heuriger visit. So the lard (schmalz) is inside me now and I am the mold. LOL. Looks better in the soap.
> 
> Schmalz apparently is chicken or goose fat. I believe lard is from pigs, but sure seemed like it was similar. It had salt on it and you ate it with bread or one of the pretzels. Didn't taste as bad as one would think ???? but it sure made it difficult to eat dinner. I had to get a child's portion for my dinner of wienerschnitzel at this famous place for it instead of the adult portion. Still, I think the experience of being with these people and accepting their hospitality and sharing their culture with us was worth the added weight and smaller wienerschnitzel.


We kept all the fat that drained off our meat during cooking. Days when we had nothing else to put on our sandwiches we got dripping and salt. We loved it- looked forward to the days when we had to have it. My sister is (was as she retired at the end of last year) and laughed at the reaction at school these days if kids turned up with dripping and salt sandwiches!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Up here, I think most dairies have Holstein cows


What type does DS have? meat?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I had a busy morning in the house (for me) I got a long way towards getting my room sorted. It does have a floor! When I get home I do need to do some more as I have put things into the kid side that are to go into the cupboard that side. Might just go in for now and sorted later. But E will be there tomorrow and she will want the space- unreasonable girl wanting to play somewhere. Set myself the deadline of having it all done by the end of June.
I've also decided that starting on the 1st July (the beginning of our financial year so easy to remember) I am not buying yarn for a year. Specific purposes like for presents I will if I don't have it -and will allow myself the rest of last years Christmas yarn- but other than that no yarn just because for the 2018/19 financial year. So no attending yarn festivals etc! And if go to help out with the Guild I will just not go and look!
As I am very good at sticking to something once I have made a commitment that has clear limits I should be able to do it. Not as good with I should not buy any or I need to limit. But I won't except... I can do. Hope to see some clear spots on my shelves in 12 months time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


Sounds a lovely day-and did well (especially the 3yo) to stay happy until 6.30.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al drove me to corral and I fed Buster carrots. So fun to see him again. Amy and I going to Sunday meeting!


Good that you are out and about- but don't overdo it. Let yourself rest and give your body time to heal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


Those of us under 50 would be in the minority here. Probably even under 60s.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


I'm a mere 62.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


A child father


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


Age is only a number. Make every minute count.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired this evening. Have doctor appointment with hand surgeon at 7:30 a.m. so will most definitely be going to be very early. Can't believe it has already been a month since had my hand taken care of. Really doing well and am pleased with the results. Thanks for the feedback on the soap. Love you guys to pieces! TTYL.


Glad you're pleased with the results of your hand surgery.

Your colourful soap looks gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired this evening. Have doctor appointment with hand surgeon at 7:30 a.m. so will most definitely be going to be very early. Can't believe it has already been a month since had my hand taken care of. Really doing well and am pleased with the results. Thanks for the feedback on the soap. Love you guys to pieces! TTYL.


Glad to hear that the surgery was worth it , Hope you get a good night's sleep


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How precious. She must think you know everything and if you say you don't it means you just don't want to answer. To her you are all knowing. Good answer by the way.


Someone once told me that children up to the age of about 10 think parents know everything. From then on they think they know nothing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


That matches the dress beautifully. Lovely colour match.

Well, I'm caught up here and now have to go and get myself tarted up for the day. I'm off to see the Queen at Windsor Castle. Tell you all about it this evening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Wow, you are keeping very busy with all your crafty things. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


Sounds like a lovely day out. :sm11:

And a belated Happy Fathers Day to all our TP dads.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That matches the dress beautifully. Lovely colour match.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up here and now have to go and get myself tarted up for the day. I'm off to see the Queen at Windsor Castle. Tell you all about it this evening.


Thank you , hope you have a nice visit at Windsor castle and the weather is nice for you ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Al drove me to corral and I fed Buster carrots. So fun to see him again. Amy and I going to Sunday meeting!


Woo hoo... out and about already! You are doing really well. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Isn't it difficult to get to and use the water closet with your legs crossed. It just hit me as funny LOL
> Seldom get any time to myself. . . I guess I don't need it if I get these silly images. Of someone trying to walk around w/ everything crossed, as there are necessities that need to be done in 1-2 weeks.
> I do hope that things work out in finding the right place.
> I will be thinking of you also. . .to get rid of all your kinks and pains from having everything crossed, for so long.
> ...


LOL :sm09: I like your sense of humour. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


My beloved aunt Jean was the same - 29 for years then 39 until the day she died! She told so many lies about her age when she was applying for jobs that she never knew what age she was supposed to be!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


No I think you are right Kate. I reckon Kaye Jo is our youngest? I am in my fifties still though... 58


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I don't like that reasoning, I'd be 65 and I like 52 much better, well 10(shoe size) is even better than 52. :sm23: :sm23:


I like the year best as I'd be 52. Shoe size for me would be a UK 7 and I don't think I want to go that far back!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I started teaching @age 21. It was a 5 year prep H.S. Many of the students were about the same age as I. My DH also taught there except he was 30, when asked how old I was I answered 56. As it was about the age of their parents +.
> When I actually turned 56, I was devastated. Since then I have role played 1790's, 1840s , civ war time, turn of the century and 1940s and myself. So, I was a time traveler and timeless. It has been fun! Life still is fun.


I actually taught at 19 albeit for only 2 weeks before I turned 20, but that was with 6 year olds....all 42 of them! Thankfully now we have a class limit of 25 for 5 year olds and 33 for older.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope you have a good report.


Me too! (Re Sam going to doc)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


Gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> That matches the dress beautifully. Lovely colour match.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up here and now have to go and get myself tarted up for the day. I'm off to see the Queen at Windsor Castle. Tell you all about it this evening.


Say hello from me! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


Uh huh...LOL. Pinochio..?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


They look really cool! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I think you and I are related to Pinocchio Sam ????


Hahaha... snap. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Kate


----------



## outofthis World (Jun 14, 2018)

This is beautiful work and just so cute. Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


I am younger than the year of my birth still... so I will wait a couple of years then use that method... lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is crochet (almost a first for me). I will probably keep it for myself.


MindyT said:


> Gwen those soaps are psychedelic!! Fun. Is that shawl crochet? Boy I love those colors, really bright and happy. Makes a person smile to see them. Who is the lucky giftee?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to try the honey cream soap recipe if you would share it. I love all the EOs you have used. I'm going to take a EO blending class on the 30th. I've played around with blending but am looking forward to some guidance in that area. I just got some sunflower oil and am looking forward to giving it a try.


Sorlenna said:


> I do cold process. I use olive and sunflower oil or coconut oil, with vegetable shortening and cocoa butter. My favorite is a honey cream recipe, but the last batches were made with water. Two had ground oatmeal and one has vitamin E added. Scents are rosemary in one, lemongrass and bergamot in another, and today's have clary sage with a few bars having tea tree oil. All the lye is used up, but I still have coconut oil, so I think I will get one more jar of lye and then I'll have plenty of soap for a while! I've been trying to get rid of essential oil I've had for years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


Aww what a lovely little set. Very talented you are. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


They look good now they are cut up- much better than in a slab IMHO. And the ridges do look good, adds some character.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm going to be 60 on my next birthday wow I can't believe that , I still feel as if I'm 31 , now to get my knees, feet , shoulder , back and neck to agree with me ????


I guess David is older than you as he was born here-unless you were born really early in the day. For some reason I was only thinking this earlier today-probably after your previous claim of your age :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> My Mum was 29 until I was 17 when I told her that meant she was 12 when I was born, she thought for a minute then said ok "I am 39 then and that's it". She stuck to it, too. When she died the funeral director couldn't understand that her 4 adult children didn't know how old she was until we worked it out. Someone else told me that you can be the age of the year of your birth. Great as it means I'm permanently 48,


That means my girls are older than me-and I'm older than my Mum. And my baby is older than my first born! But my grandkids are younger than all of us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for bed - doctor's again tomorrow. --- sam


Hope He is happy with the progress you are making-I hope you are making progress!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the colors of the soap
> Pearl, I'm glad you had a nice day out with your family yesterday
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I worked outside for about 4 hrs, only 1 more row of potatoes to hill, I left them as they are smaller than the others so will do them next week.
> ...


The rotters eating your food.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Someone once told me that children up to the age of about 10 think parents know everything. From then on they think they know nothing!


That sounds about right


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


Goes nicely with it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My beloved aunt Jean was the same - 29 for years then 39 until the day she died! She told so many lies about her age when she was applying for jobs that she never knew what age she was supposed to be!


David's mother was the same-created great difficulty when David and his sister needed to start doing things for her as DOB was always asked and they usually got it wrong- and occasionally she would use a totally unrelated one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I think you are right Kate. I reckon Kaye Jo is our youngest? I am in my fifties still though... 58


Melody? Not that she visits often now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


What a sweet little set!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love to try the honey cream soap recipe if you would share it. I love all the EOs you have used. I'm going to take a EO blending class on the 30th. I've played around with blending but am looking forward to some guidance in that area. I just got some sunflower oil and am looking forward to giving it a try.


I'll dig it up in a bit. :sm01: I generally prefer unscented (have reaction to some which is quite unpleasant so avoid commercial soaps), but I use particular oils for effect--peppermint and rosemary (not together!) are good for morning wakeup, and lavender is great for a before bed shower. I just go with my own experiments. Heh.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS, thank you for such a lovely and informative opening. I know Sam will enjoy it and also be thankful for your help along with Julie, Darowil, and Kate.


Thanks Dalarene. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the colors of the soap
> Pearl, I'm glad you had a nice day out with your family yesterday
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I worked outside for about 4 hrs, only 1 more row of potatoes to hill, I left them as they are smaller than the others so will do them next week.
> ...


Venison in your near future??


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why are the burn scars a concern? --- sam


No trees or brush to hold back the water so off it goes.
I saw it on the news gushing down hills & taking mud with it in California


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We kept all the fat that drained off our meat during cooking. Days when we had nothing else to put on our sandwiches we got dripping and salt. We loved it- looked forward to the days when we had to have it. My sister is (was as she retired at the end of last year) and laughed at the reaction at school these days if kids turned up with dripping and salt sandwiches!


My friends family often ate that when we were kids


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What type does DS have? meat?


Yes, black angus beef cattle


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


Very pretty combo...good job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Age is only a number. Make every minute count.


Yes, I've outlived both my parents, that's part of why I retired at 55


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww what a lovely little set. Very talented you are. :sm11:


Thank you very much Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I guess David is older than you as he was born here-unless you were born really early in the day. For some reason I was only thinking this earlier today-probably after your previous claim of your age :sm01:


I arrived at tea time, A right pain according to my siblings as they were hungry and wanted there tea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I actually taught at 19 albeit for only 2 weeks before I turned 20, but that was with 6 year olds....all 42 of them! Thankfully now we have a class limit of 25 for 5 year olds and 33 for older.


OMG, 42 6 year olds, it's a wonder you stayed teaching????????I think they can now have 30/class here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> What a sweet little set!


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll dig it up in a bit. :sm01: I generally prefer unscented (have reaction to some which is quite unpleasant so avoid commercial soaps), but I use particular oils for effect--peppermint and rosemary (not together!) are good for morning wakeup, and lavender is great for a before bed shower. I just go with my own experiments. Heh.


Would you also send it to me when you dig it out for Gwen, I may try it this winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I arrived at tea time, A right pain according to my siblings as they were hungry and wanted there tea


So David will be older than you.
And have they changed their minds yet? Good to know they had their priorities right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, your little shrug looks great with that dress.
Gwen, I’m glad your thumb has healed so well

Another beautiful morning here, supposed to be sunny & hot all week so things should really grow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is , 
My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him 
Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, your little shrug looks great with that dress.
> Gwen, I'm glad your thumb has healed so well
> 
> Another beautiful morning here, supposed to be sunny & hot all week so things should really grow


ditto...and also regarding the heat. May hit 100f again today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.

And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures. 
HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So David will be older than you.
> And have they changed their minds yet? Good to know they had their priorities right.


I'm sure my horrible brother still thinks I'm a pain in the butt as I used to tell him straight what I thought of him , my sister and brother in Sweden love me , and my sister in Malta still calls me Twiggy so she must love me or else she needs new glasses ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


I'm glad he's not having to move, but current situation seems also problematic with these social workers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sure my horrible brother still thinks I'm a pain in the butt as I used to tell him straight what I thought of him , my sister and brother in Sweden love me , and my sister in Malta still calls me Twiggy so she must love me or else she needs new glasses ????


Maybe you need to send your sister to Spec Savers :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


She needs to stop doing that and tell them that they have control of his money so get him one. 
And then if it doesn't happen she can fight them on getting back control.
But what a relief that He can at least stay where he is.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


Nice sweater!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Very pretty combo...good job.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, your little shrug looks great with that dress.
> Gwen, I'm glad your thumb has healed so well
> 
> Another beautiful morning here, supposed to be sunny & hot all week so things should really grow


Thanks Bonnie , glad you are getting some nice weather , it's nice and sunny here too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


Sweater is lovely Margaret , really like the colours


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweater is lovely Margaret , really like the colours


And it has some of the froggie buttons E liked so much the other week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad he's not having to move, but current situation seems also problematic with these social workers.


It's stressing both my niece and nephew , He most definitely doesn't like any type of change and cannot understand why she can't take him so he is blaming her saying she doesn't want him as a brother no more and really playing up, which in turn is stressing my niece . Vicious circle


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's stressing both my niece and nephew , He most definitely doesn't like any type of change and cannot understand why she can't take him so he is blaming her saying she doesn't want him as a brother no more and really playing up, which in turn is stressing my niece . Vicious circle


Your niece is certainly in a very stressful position and probably with no clear answers which makes it frustrating too. Let her know that she has some supporters here that care how she and her brother are doing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> It's stressing both my niece and nephew , He most definitely doesn't like any type of change and cannot understand why she can't take him so he is blaming her saying she doesn't want him as a brother no more and really playing up, which in turn is stressing my niece . Vicious circle


Too bad & So sad. MY DH gets like that sometimes by the next day he figures out he is sorry for what ever happened and apologizes. He doesn't remember what went wrong but has a remorseful heart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feeling better this morning. Will mostly rest today I rally overdid it yesterday. But thinking I may sit in living room and play my dulcimer!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better this morning. Will mostly rest today I rally overdid it yesterday. But thinking I may sit in living room and play my dulcimer!


Grand idea! I'll be listening. Hope it isn't too hard on your muscles as everything is different. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


I'm glad he gets to stay where he is.
So was this all so they could get control of his money? All seems a little weird.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's stressing both my niece and nephew , He most definitely doesn't like any type of change and cannot understand why she can't take him so he is blaming her saying she doesn't want him as a brother no more and really playing up, which in turn is stressing my niece . Vicious circle


& the whole thing caused by beauracratic (ok, I can't spell????) BS that should never have happened! Your poor niece.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was always 21 till youngest in all his wisdom at the age of 4 told me I couldn't be the same age as his oldest brother so I've been 31 ever since , ????


 :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, 42 6 year olds, it's a wonder you stayed teaching????????I think they can now have 30/class here


And it wasn't a big room! My classroom was on it's own at the end of a corridor so I used to send some of the kids out there to lie on the floor to draw or paint.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Would you also send it to me when you dig it out for Gwen, I may try it this winter.


Sure--it's really good for winter dry skin, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


But they said he could live independently? How does he need someone else other than family in charge of his money, then? :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


That turned out great--I really like the colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


It's adorable!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


Glad to hear your DN is staying put, but what a carry on! I hope your niece puts in a claim for the new TV to the finance officer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweater is lovely Margaret , really like the colours


Me too, very boyish.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


Good that he's not being moved, but the finances sound too complicated. Are they accusing her of misusing his money? What a lot of unnecessary trouble!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


That BSJ looks very right for a little boy, love the colours.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja aka Scandinavian Kinitting Ninja - what a lovely set - what next?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> So David will be older than you.
> And have they changed their minds yet? Good to know they had their priorities right.


The sweater is very handsome Bonnie; looks like it was made for a little boy playing in the fall leaves.

Liked your new ensemble too, Sonja. Can just picture it on a little girl with dark hair. It is so fun to see the work done by all the "tea drinkers." Can you imagine a book that is a compilation of all the lovely things that appeared on the tea party these many years. Did it start in 2011? So 7 years?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better this morning. Will mostly rest today I rally overdid it yesterday. But thinking I may sit in living room and play my dulcimer!


Glad you are feeling rested after a busy day - we did tell you to take it easy!! Isn't 'dulcimer' a restful sounding word? Just suggests beautiful and aetheriel (can't spell it) sounds, somehow. :sm01:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But they said he could live independently? How does he need someone else other than family in charge of his money, then? :sm16:


What a good question. I think that they are not even thinking straight..what a bunch of bureaucratic nonsense!
Loved Gordon's sweater. Liked the little dress Sonja. You are both knitting wonders.
Hot and dry again today, fire in Provo Canyon..above where I like to fish. Not sure yet what started it. Praying for rain. Incredibly, my roses have rust..think it is because I have been watering late evening and that encourages fungus. Have the back ones sprayed and 
will have dead-headed the side ones when it isn't too hot. Perhaps this evening. I am wondering now, how is best to sterilize/clean the snipper so that I don't spread it to the rest of the roses? Would chlorox bleach work without harming the snipper? Hot soapy water kill it, or not? I am open to suggestions as so far the front roses are OK. I shall, however, spray them with the fungicide this evening just to be sure.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> What a good question. I think that they are not even thinking straight..what a bunch of bureaucratic nonsense!
> Loved Gordon's sweater. Liked the little dress Sonja. You are both knitting wonders.
> Hot and dry again today, fire in Provo Canyon..above where I like to fish. Not sure yet what started it. Praying for rain. Incredibly, my roses have rust..think it is because I have been watering late evening and that encourages fungus. Have the back ones sprayed and dead-headed the side ones until too hot. I am wondering now, how is best to sterilize/clean the snipper so that I don't spread it to the rest of the roses? Would chlorox bleach work without harming the snipper? Hot soapy water kill it, or not? I am open to suggestions as so far the front roses are OK. I shall, however, spray them with the fungicide this evening just to be sure.


Think alcohol works to disinfect secuteurs, rubbing alcohol that is.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have alcohol..just plain old rubbing alcohol so can use that. thanks.

We were taught that dulcimer means "sweet sound".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better this morning. Will mostly rest today I rally overdid it yesterday. But thinking I may sit in living room and play my dulcimer!


Great idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> But they said he could live independently? How does he need someone else other than family in charge of his money, then? :sm16:


It just doesn't make sense at all.I think they are making it up to suit there purpose


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad your nephew can stay where he is but sounds like they are being quite unfair about the financial situation when your niece is buying things for him and doing a lot for him. Sad that an honest relative has to pay for those who are not so honest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It just doesn't make sense at all.I think they are making it up to suit there purpose


Sure sounds like it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's stressing both my niece and nephew , He most definitely doesn't like any type of change and cannot understand why she can't take him so he is blaming her saying she doesn't want him as a brother no more and really playing up, which in turn is stressing my niece . Vicious circle


So sad to hear this. Bureaucracy sometimes, well much of the time, complicates things and usually takes the human element out of decisions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had Hawiian pizza, brought some home for lunch


My SIL did too - she loves it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the colors of the soap
> Pearl, I'm glad you had a nice day out with your family yesterday
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I worked outside for about 4 hrs, only 1 more row of potatoes to hill, I left them as they are smaller than the others so will do them next week.
> ...


That is so frustrating. I heard that ivory soap is a deterrent. I don't know how you would use it though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better this morning. Will mostly rest today I rally overdid it yesterday. But thinking I may sit in living room and play my dulcimer!


I was thinking of you and so amazed that you were able to go to a meeting. I guess you were ready mentally but not physically. Glad you are taking more healing time today. Your body needs to concentrate on that, just healing, for now. Don't overdo the dulcimer either. I wanted to sing when I was younger and had my tonsils out. Ended up back in the hospital getting restitched, so I would play a little, but gently and not long from my experience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


Sonja, I love the shrug. It goes so well with the dress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> That matches the dress beautifully. Lovely colour match.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up here and now have to go and get myself tarted up for the day. I'm off to see the Queen at Windsor Castle. Tell you all about it this evening.


It sounds exciting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And it has some of the froggie buttons E liked so much the other week.


Darling. I really enjoy seeing the knitting on here and know I will start again soon. Even though I'm not doing any knitting or anything else I'm so glad you all still let me come visit. I know I'll get back to it sometime. Don't know what's wrong but think life is just using all my mental energies and none left over at the moment. :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not quite fifty yet. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


So cute and love the shrug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Good that he's not being moved, but the finances sound too complicated. Are they accusing her of misusing his money? What a lot of unnecessary trouble!


Don't really know what they are up , these 2 social workers have visited my nephew twice and really know nothing about him , yet when my niece said this to the judge , his reply was they are more qualified than her , niece also wondered why the judge had not spoken to the 24 hour care workers who look after nephew at the home and also his support worker who has known nephew for the last 10 years , his reply was he had all the information he needed, it's like poor niece is banging her head against a brick wall , but at least she knows he will be staying put


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I'm 65 Pearls Girls and most that I know are around my age within 10 years under or above that. I'm sure I'll be corrected if wrong.


I am one of the older ones at nearly 72.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> They butcher everything around here by appointment.


Whereas an awful lot of the by-products are quite unobtainable here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


I'm glad your nephew is staying put. I wonder why the social workers want to control his finances. That seems fishy to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


Very nice. The memory blanket sounds great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am one of the older ones at nearly 72.


I think I'm probably the oldest at 80.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, a dulcimer is very sweet music.
Flytyin, yes exactly dulcimer=sweet music.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> Think alcohol works to disinfect secuteurs, rubbing alcohol that is.


Drink the 1st and rub the other and you should have no more fungus. . . I don't know what the roses will look like, however. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Sure--it's really good for winter dry skin, too.


What is really good for Winter dry skin? I missed it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Sonja aka Scandinavian Kinitting Ninja - what a lovely set - what next?


Thank you Lin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> The sweater is very handsome Bonnie; looks like it was made for a little boy playing in the fall leaves.
> 
> Liked your new ensemble too, Sonja. Can just picture it on a little girl with dark hair. It is so fun to see the work done by all the "tea drinkers." Can you imagine a book that is a compilation of all the lovely things that appeared on the tea party these many years. Did it start in 2011? So 7 years?


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Don't think she's convinced, Sam (about being under 50)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will they ever soften so water will soak in? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Because a wildfire sears the ground and destroys the vegetation, the water doesn't soak in and there's nothing to slow down the water. If it rains fast & heavy, we can get flash flooding in those areas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> What a good question. I think that they are not even thinking straight..what a bunch of bureaucratic nonsense!
> Loved Gordon's sweater. Liked the little dress Sonja. You are both knitting wonders.
> Hot and dry again today, fire in Provo Canyon..above where I like to fish. Not sure yet what started it. Praying for rain. Incredibly, my roses have rust..think it is because I have been watering late evening and that encourages fungus. Have the back ones sprayed and
> will have dead-headed the side ones when it isn't too hot. Perhaps this evening. I am wondering now, how is best to sterilize/clean the snipper so that I don't spread it to the rest of the roses? Would chlorox bleach work without harming the snipper? Hot soapy water kill it, or not? I am open to suggestions as so far the front roses are OK. I shall, however, spray them with the fungicide this evening just to be sure.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI for Julie and other that may want to know this is from Wikopedia: Tallow is a rendered form of beef or mutton fat, and is primarily made up of triglycerides. It is solid at room temperature. Unlike suet, tallow can be stored for extended periods without the need for refrigeration to prevent decomposition, provided it is kept in an airtight container to prevent oxidation.
> 
> In industry, tallow is not strictly defined as beef or mutton fat. In this context, tallow is animal fat that conforms to certain technical criteria, including its melting point. It is common for commercial tallow to contain fat derived from other animals, such as lard from pigs, or even from plant sources.


 :sm09: Thanks Gwen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - the shrug is perfect. love the colors. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad your nephew can stay where he is but sounds like they are being quite unfair about the financial situation when your niece is buying things for him and doing a lot for him. Sad that an honest relative has to pay for those who are not so honest.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, I love the shrug. It goes so well with the dress.


Thank you Liz


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party outofthisworld - we hope you had a good time and will join us again whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. what are you knitting not? --- sam



outofthis World said:


> This is beautiful work and just so cute. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll take 48 also. How come I don't feel that way every day?


Oh well I'll have to convert to being 46!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute bsj - i keep thinking i am going to knit one for me - i have left over yarn from Max's blanket i could use. but first i need to get the new baby blanket done. 
--- sam



darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats getting horribly close to moving out date.
> But at least you know you still have work for a few more weeks. And you haven't had problems finding new work have you?


New work not issue. As traffic controller, work is on demand. Hoping it keeps up until closer to Christmas.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Pretty. All I am doing lately is some colorful, but bad, rebatching. Used too much liquid in last batch then didn't leave in slow cooker long enough. Also hand bashed not electric mix.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is so cute sonja - the shrug is perfect. love the colors. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - knitting or not you are always welcome here - you should know that. we are not about ready to let you go. love hearing from you. 
--- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Darling. I really enjoy seeing the knitting on here and know I will start again soon. Even though I'm not doing any knitting or anything else I'm so glad you all still let me come visit. I know I'll get back to it sometime. Don't know what's wrong but think life is just using all my mental energies and none left over at the moment. :sm03:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> The sweater is very handsome Bonnie; looks like it was made for a little boy playing in the fall leaves.
> 
> Liked your new ensemble too, Sonja. Can just picture it on a little girl with dark hair. It is so fun to see the work done by all the "tea drinkers." Can you imagine a book that is a compilation of all the lovely things that appeared on the tea party these many years. Did it start in 2011? So 7 years?


It was Margaret's lovely little sweater

Yes, that would be a lovely bunch of photos, so many talented people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a good question. I think that they are not even thinking straight..what a bunch of bureaucratic nonsense!
> Loved Gordon's sweater. Liked the little dress Sonja. You are both knitting wonders.
> Hot and dry again today, fire in Provo Canyon..above where I like to fish. Not sure yet what started it. Praying for rain. Incredibly, my roses have rust..think it is because I have been watering late evening and that encourages fungus. Have the back ones sprayed and
> will have dead-headed the side ones when it isn't too hot. Perhaps this evening. I am wondering now, how is best to sterilize/clean the snipper so that I don't spread it to the rest of the roses? Would chlorox bleach work without harming the snipper? Hot soapy water kill it, or not? I am open to suggestions as so far the front roses are OK. I shall, however, spray them with the fungicide this evening just to be sure.


I would use bleach on your snipers, they shouldn't rust as long as you rinse them well.
Hope they get the fire under control & you get some rain


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That matches the dress beautifully. Lovely colour match.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up here and now have to go and get myself tarted up for the day. I'm off to see the Queen at Windsor Castle. Tell you all about it this evening.


Sounds exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I think you are right Kate. I reckon Kaye Jo is our youngest? I am in my fifties still though... 58


I think Jamie, then Melody, then maybe me, but J and M don't stop by often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like the year best as I'd be 52. Shoe size for me would be a UK 7 and I don't think I want to go that far back!


LOL!! No, I'd not want to be 7 again, definitely don't want to be a teen or a young mum again. 
Oh jeesh, you guys are rubbing off, I keep finding myself saying and writing mum lately. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That means my girls are older than me-and I'm older than my Mum. And my baby is older than my first born! But my grandkids are younger than all of us.


LOL!!! That'd boggle the mind, trying to keep it all straight. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I arrived at tea time, A right pain according to my siblings as they were hungry and wanted there tea


 :sm06: :sm23: Tell them you were hungry too?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


That's fabulous, the staying in place part, the finance part not so much. 
If they want to handle it, they need to handle everything, including tv's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


I really like the way that turned out, very boyish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sure my horrible brother still thinks I'm a pain in the butt as I used to tell him straight what I thought of him , my sister and brother in Sweden love me , and my sister in Malta still calls me Twiggy so she must love me or else she needs new glasses ????


Lol, sounds like he was the one that was a pain in the butt. 
LOL! That's a nickname that sticks. :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I’m coughing quite a bit and didn’t know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It’s no hotter to touch now than this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


But the fact that it is warm and red is of concern and needs to be seen by either one of them. Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


Absolutely you need to be see by Dr. Stemmer. I will hope that he will do a culture and see for sure that you aren't growing a MRSA. Kindly keep in touch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, sounds like he was the one that was a pain in the butt.
> LOL! That's a nickname that sticks. :sm23:


Up until I was 43 I weighed just over 9 stone ( 134 pounds ) didn't matter what I ate , so she always called me Twiggy after the super thin model but then I got a thyroid problem and put on a few more pounds , but sister still calls me Twiggy ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She needs to stop doing that and tell them that they have control of his money so get him one.
> And then if it doesn't happen she can fight them on getting back control.
> But what a relief that He can at least stay where he is.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying desperately to stay caught up but it’s not working....however, my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I’m posting some pics cause I’dlove to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Trying desperately to stay caught up but it's not working....however, my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I'm posting some pics cause I'dlove to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


Well glad to see it went through...what's with all the funny carricatures in the typing? I managed to go through and get rid of them. Julie said she had some trouble with them also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a tad bit of excitement. Getting ready to go to Dr. Stemmer drain gushed fluid all over bed, pillow, bedding. Cathy cleaned me up put on new blouse and off we went. Fortunately Pat brought walker over earlier as I was a tad weak. Then Stemmer dressed site and it gushed twice more. So stayed there for awhile til we were sure alright. Fortunately pretty damn breezy which blew me and walker to car! Home and napped 2 hours! Stemmer said if it happens again come to ER cause he's on call this weekend.


Hmmm excitement you can do without...hope it's gotten better over the weekend...will continue to read and find out....I'm so far behind I don't know if I will ever catch up! ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I forgot to say Happy Fathers Day to all the fathers here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and forgot to say we finally got a nice rain!


Yay!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear!! Glad all is okay.
> Marla's drain leaked in the car today, so I had to clean that up, thankfully it cleaned up really well.
> Hopefully you won't have any more issues with that.
> Sleep is good.


Oh dear, all these drain problems! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies
> Lovely pictures Lin , I always think hedgehogs are so cute especially the baby ones ,
> Well it seems that the grey cloud that's been hanging over my family for the last 4/5 years strikes again , poor niece got a call to attend an emergency meeting about her brother last friday , the so called social workers both all of 22 years have decided that nephew can live independently even though he is physically and mentally incapable of doing so , and want to move him out of were he is living , it's took us over 18 month to get him settled and relaxed in this home , they told her they were going to court on Thursday to get her to accept this decision, I went with her , it was terrible and just a detail as they told her she had no control over what happened to her brother and it would be better for all concerned if visitation was cut right back,when niece started getting angry one of the stupid social workers told her you are very hostile ????what did she expect , so now we just have to wait and see what will happen , then yesterday I received a call from my middle sister to say her youngest granddaughter had been rushed into hospital , she is 11 and has been fighting a rare form cancer for the last 2 years , so all I can say about this week is thank goodness it's over


What a horrible mess for your niece and her brother... and so sad for the grand daughter....certainly hope this week is better for you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


Glad you called and glad the doctor is checking it. You want to make sure there is no infection and if there is, start treatment immediately.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


What a fabulous day!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We will still be allowed to visit him , but not as much as we were ,and no taking him out with us , apparently they think it will be better for my nephew , Great niece collapsed at home so they are running some tests on her , she has been doing so well lately so fingers crossed it's nothing serious


Doesn't make sense to keep family away....usually family is encouraged to keep contact....and not taking him out? Why ever not?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


I'm 59.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> So if your niece has no rights over what happens to her brother who looks after him when he struggles in the community? But I guess as she isn't meant to visit him she can't be expected to do so. This move to get everyone into the community is crazy. Yes people who could live independently have been unnecessarily put into care of varying types so therefore lets get everyone out.
> 
> Praying for your young grandniece that she recovers


Yes, it seems like that has been a big push the last years...and I agree too many unfortunate children were institutionalized when it wasn't necessary.... I worked with the deaf years ago in an institutional setting many moons ago...their only handicap was deafness, but at that time it was thought they couldn't function in a hearing society, so parents were encouraged to "put" them away...of course leave them institutionalized long enough they will be developmentally behind....I also worked in a halfway house and it was neat to see at least some of them start to integrate into society. But some definitely needs the help a home offers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


Good that you can get to see your doctor straight away Joy ,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's funny how these no rights work , because every time my nephew needs extra money they are straight on the phone to my niece asking her to pay , and she is the one who takes him to all his doctor and hospital appointments , my nephew has physical disabilities all down his right side add that to the brain damage and there is just no way he can look after himself


Ahh yes, isn't that ironic! But they won't be able to have as many visits! So silly!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sister just said it's her blood count, white cells are really low so she is having a boost today


Hope the boost works well and she beats the cancer


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been trying to figure out a little shrug to go with the dress I've just finished , already been to the frog pond once this morning and I'm now going back there for a repeat visit????¸, I've realised I must have started knitting backwards at some point , haven't done that for a long time ????also I don't like the look of one side , so out it all comes


Lovely color


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's Mishka and me ????I was sorting through iPad and getting rid of all the rubbish I don't need , is there a name for someone who hoards anything and everything on a computer ????I came across the one and only selfie Mishka and I took last summer ,
> Husband is still working on the new dog pitch
> New project is gone , now to start again , it's to go with this dress


Cute and I really love the hem


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> You see the only time you can see your brother is when he needs something so that we don't have to do it for him.


Truth unfortunately


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, DH and I plus DGS will meet DD#1 up at DS's. We'll be staying at a hotel nearby (DS's travel points) and have a pool party tonight after the picnic. DGS's Mom is opting to stay home and train for her triathalon. We're loading the car now and will soon be on our way. The forecast is for 95f degrees so it's going to be very humid.


Hope you had a fun day


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I’m in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nausea gone! Oh thank you God. I am a mss when I'm. Nauseous! Life is good and beloved younger daughter Amy comes today.


Oh good nausea is gone. Yeah for Amy coming! Hope you've had a great time....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Trying desperately to stay caught up but it's not working....however, my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I'm posting some pics cause I'dlove to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


Looks like a basic top down in garter stitch to me with yo for the increases and some variation of the feather and fan stitch, not to sure about the hood


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


I hope the culture comes back negative and glad the temperature is down. Loving hug.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS, DSIL & Caitlin are on holiday in the Canary Islands (on Fuerteventura) and the wee one is having a ball! She has been chatting to all the 'oldies' (her mother's description, probably anyone over 50! :sm16: :sm09: ) and said to one man, "You're somebody's grandpa, aren't you?".....I do hope he was old enough not to be insulted! She's been spending a lot of time in the pool and also eating ice cream!


So cute!❤


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you on wanting to shake them, maybe rattle some sense into them.


Yep! I will join you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


I am so glad your nephew can stay where he is. Too bad they still want to take control of his finances.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good joy - get thee to dr stemmer post haste. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

World cup fever has struck here , the men in the house have been moaning and groaning watching the England football (soccer) team play their opening game , me a smug Swedish supporter whose team already won laughed away when they gave away a penalty but they did manage to win


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there you go sonja - a new project. ---- sam



Maatje said:


> Trying desperately to stay caught up but it's not working....however, my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I'm posting some pics cause I'dlove to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would use bleach on your snipers, they shouldn't rust as long as you rinse them well.
> Hope they get the fire under control & you get some rain


Yes, I remember they had a bleach water combo when as a MG we worked on roadside trees. WE wore light reflecting vests so that we were identifiable and soaked our shears for 20-30 minutes and then dunked after each cut. They didn't want any disease spreading. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! No, I'd not want to be 7 again, definitely don't want to be a teen or a young mum again.
> Oh jeesh, you guys are rubbing off, I keep finding myself saying and writing mum lately. :sm12: :sm23:


My SIL calls his mother Mom and he calls me Mum lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


Prayers


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> But the fact that it is warm and red is of concern and needs to be seen by either one of them. Keeping you in prayer.


Still praying for you Joy. You need to get through....not just up to. . .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


Glad you got to see the Dr and he was able to drain off some of the fluid. You must feel so much more comfortable. Just take things very easy.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I tried the techinique called spin swirling with a batch of cold process soap. OMG....you have to do everything so fast! Anyway, it was fun. Definitely haven't got the technique down completely yet but hey....got learn somehow, right? I will unmold it in 2-3 days, slice it, then let it cure for 4-6 weeks before trying it. Not only was the technique new to me but using pigments to color the soap was also new along with making my own mold and calculating how much soap the mold would hold. Must confess....don't know what I did wrong in the calculations but oh my goodness I have way more soap than I needed for the mold. Thank goodness I had some other molds that I could quickly pour it into! I used lemon and litsea cubea essential oils in the soap and it smells wonderful. Here's how it looks right now; will post another photo when it is sliced. Also, didn't have any titanium dioxide to make white which I think would have looked better; the yellow is just the color of the soap without any colorants. Oh yes, the soap is made with olive oil, shea butter, castor oil, and coconut oil. Also a very tiny amount of almond oil that you have to use to mix the colorants in before adding to the soap base.


Looks good enough to eat! Wish we could smell it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> At home, she and I walked past a Home for the Elderly and an old man waved to her. She waved back, but asked me, "Who's grandpa is that?" and was not happy when I said I didn't know - and kept repeating the question until I gave in and said, "He's Zoe's grandpa." It was the first name that came to my mind, but it satisfied her!


Ha! Good answer


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We have a similar set up in carehomes here. I had to do an automatic payment from mums bank account each week which took nearly all of her old age pension and left her $20 per week for personal use. She was there 8 weeks before passing away, and in that time $10,000 went to her care. I had power of attorney for her and made sure she was well provided for. It was heartbreaking to put her into care but she needed 24 hour supervision due to dementia and as we both work we couldn’t look after her. She was only a few streets away and I went in to visit most days. Ten years have passed and I still miss my best friend, my mum!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


Sounds like you had a good day , I think Sophie looked reallý pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> What a horrible mess for your niece and her brother... and so sad for the grand daughter....certainly hope this week is better for you


Sisters granddaughter is doing better , they are just keeping her in for a couple of days to make sure


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


Glad to hear your nephew can stay where he is but it does sound very strange that social workers can take control of his finances.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


That is good news Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


Great little jacket Margaret. It looks good with the green frog buttons.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> World cup fever has struck here , the men in the house have been moaning and groaning watching the England football (soccer) team play their opening game , me a smug Swedish supporter whose team already won laughed away when they gave away a penalty but they did manage to win


Has here too...DH and the rest are watching the games....lots of hooting and hollering...occasionally some of the grandsons get involved too...most are too busy making bows and arrows and generally maki g a mess lol...no worries...by next Sunday everyone will be gone and I will go on a cleaning spree.... in the meantime sure is hard to keep up here..and are y'all very talkative this week? Or does it seem so cause I'm too distracted..... anyway, I think I'm on page 10 ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


Wonderful pictures I was wondering the morning when said you had to get 'tarted' I assumed the s got left off and the word was started. Now I am no longer sure. She certainly is "the queen of Tarts" (at least queen on knights)
You all have such elaborate services. Did everyone dress today for the occasion? (was it dress up or leisure when you see the queen?) And silly me not knowing the holiday thought that you might have been invited for a special meeting with her. I am glad that you enjoyed your picnic and had a happy time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think I'm probably the oldest at 80.


I think at 78 and 80 we're definitely the senior citizens!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


Thank you for the update. You are very important and it is comforting to have updates. Are you on antibiotics? Hurrah that the back drainage sites don't need dressings. That is progress!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good day , I think Sophie looked reallý pretty


Yes Sophie did look pretty and she's always the one who interacts with the crowds best. She's lovely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! No, I'd not want to be 7 again, definitely don't want to be a teen or a young mum again.
> Oh jeesh, you guys are rubbing off, I keep finding myself saying and writing mum lately. :sm12: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wonderful pictures I was wondering the morning when said you had to get 'tarted' I assumed the s got left off and the word was started. Now I am no longer sure. She certainly is "the queen of Tarts" (at least queen on knights)
> You all have such elaborate services. Did everyone dress today for the occasion? (was it dress up or leisure when you see the queen?) And silly me not knowing the holiday thought that you might have been invited for a special meeting with her. I am glad that you enjoyed your picnic and had a happy time.


It is a very elaborate dress ceremony for those involved, but the general public don't have to get dressed up too much. When I said" tarted up" it's a phrase we use to mean getting dressed in maybe a little more than every day wear and just looking a little bit smarter! No, I didn't have a special meeting with her! lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Angelam, did enjoy the pageantry of the Order of the Garter. My oh my, what a production. The special clothing must be quite an expense. I expect that they have wardrobe people who take care of it between pageants.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> It is a very elaborate dress ceremony for those involved, but the general public don't have to get dressed up too much. When I said" tarted up" it's a phrase we use to mean getting dressed in maybe a little more than every day wear and just looking a little bit smarter! No, I didn't have a special meeting with her! lol


I'm trying to learn about other cultures. I had thought early on that "Tarted" might be a Brit word.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I’m glad you got in to see the doctor, I hope with the fluid drained it’s a lot more comfortable & that there’s no infection
Maatje, beautiful little sweater, hope you get the pattern figured out


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


That is very sad. Prayers for them and for your daughter.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very sad. Prayers for them and for your daughter.


Praying for DD and her dear friends. This is a hard situation, nothing can really be said that means much.
Prayers for mothers that they become healthy. Special prayer for your DD to keep up her health and spirits during the rest of her pregnancy. This must be very hard on her either way it turns out. Prayers for you also as you keep lifting DD 's spirits.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


I'm sorry to learn this. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, hugs back!
Sam, listen to the teapot calling the kettle black! I DID get to Dr. Stemmer post haste.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is really good for Winter dry skin? I missed it.


My honey cream soap--though I haven't been able to find the book with the recipe yet!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will they ever soften so water will soak in? --- sam


Once the vegetation starts to grow back, it will, but it will take a while (and if we stay in drought, it's going to take longer).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.
Sonja, ‘‘tis good news indeed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, such sad news. Praying for daughter’s friend and family.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> My honey cream soap--though I haven't been able to find the book with the recipe yet!


Guess I might need some also. I have super dry skin year round.
I take it I need your recipe to make my own?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But they said he could live independently? How does he need someone else other than family in charge of his money, then? :sm16:


Good question.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sisters granddaughter is doing better , they are just keeping her in for a couple of days to make sure


Great news


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a good question. I think that they are not even thinking straight..what a bunch of bureaucratic nonsense!
> Loved Gordon's sweater. Liked the little dress Sonja. You are both knitting wonders.
> Hot and dry again today, fire in Provo Canyon..above where I like to fish. Not sure yet what started it. Praying for rain. Incredibly, my roses have rust..think it is because I have been watering late evening and that encourages fungus. Have the back ones sprayed and
> will have dead-headed the side ones when it isn't too hot. Perhaps this evening. I am wondering now, how is best to sterilize/clean the snipper so that I don't spread it to the rest of the roses? Would chlorox bleach work without harming the snipper? Hot soapy water kill it, or not? I am open to suggestions as so far the front roses are OK. I shall, however, spray them with the fungicide this evening just to be sure.


Oh yuck, I sure hope you don't get it on the other roses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't really know what they are up , these 2 social workers have visited my nephew twice and really know nothing about him , yet when my niece said this to the judge , his reply was they are more qualified than her , niece also wondered why the judge had not spoken to the 24 hour care workers who look after nephew at the home and also his support worker who has known nephew for the last 10 years , his reply was he had all the information he needed, it's like poor niece is banging her head against a brick wall , but at least she knows he will be staying put


Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


I am so sorry to hear about both babies. Condolences to both families. Hugs for your DD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Drink the 1st and rub the other and you should have no more fungus. . . I don't know what the roses will look like, however. LOL


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I kept hearing of benefits of essential oils... What are the benefits? How do you use them?
I bought Orange, eucalyptus and Tea Tree oil. I thought of insect control.
Really have no idea why I bought what I did. . . Any ideas???
Was I having a crazy day???


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I like how you did the cuffs.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I know that I bought the tea tree oil for a nail fungus as it keeps the pain down even if it does not get rid of it.
I used clove oil last week for a tooth ache.
I'm thinking of getting Lavender oil also.
I have cooked with Lavender buds, especially in apple pie. It adds a delicate flavor.
I also use rose water in cooking for special tea cakes.
Does anyone else use oils or just for soap?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I managed to get up and get to Marla's this morning, took the dogs with me since I was planning to be a while, I got her fridge cleaned except the door shelves, and the microwave cleaned out, cat boxes scooped(I do that everyday when I go over), came home and ate then managed to get my dishes all cleaned up, J and David had glasses and cups strewn all over the place :sm16: , my fridge cleaned out except the door, so I'll tackle that after my lunch break that I'm taking with you all right now, it feels good to be getting things organized again, I managed to get the 2 cupboards sorted that needed it, J is horrid at just shoving things in cupboards and fridge with no thought to how it goes in or even where she got it from to begin with, drives me bat #&@* crazy. :sm14:
> Now I'll be organized everywhere until at least Wed night. :sm23:
> Okay, back to work I go, see you all in a bit.


I did some organization before the kids all showed up...should have waited until next week when they will all be gone!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you don't think I've abandoned my knitting or crochet WIPs, here's the shawl I've been working on. On on my second cake (Caron cake) now.


Such lovely colors!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know that I bought the tea tree oil for a nail fungus as it keeps the pain down even if it does not get rid of it.
> I used clove oil last week for a tooth ache.
> I'm thinking of getting Lavender oil also.
> I have cooked with Lavender buds, especially in apple pie. It adds a delicate flavor.
> ...


Yes I use oils, lavender for sleep, rosemary because I like it, tea tree oil for cleaning, eucalyptus oil to remove sticky labels. 2 teaspoons flaxseed oil daily, for wellbeing, and keeping things moving in the colon etc. I use rose oil in a bath soak when needing to pamper a little.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and forgot to say we finally got a nice rain!


Yay!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No sense having a furby's if you don't spoil them rotten.
> Mine are fully grown and still get themselves into trouble.
> Great that you got rain, we did too, two evenings in a row that we've gotten a good dowsing.


Funny, we had rain during the Friday night and this morning was overcast with some spitting now the sun has come out and it's getting warmer - the overcast made it humid...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well 8 days left on this place. Hoping I get accepted for a unit close by early in week. Will start putting stuff into storage after work tomorrow. Waiting to hear about 1 place, with 2 others under application.
> 
> On the work note, this project is so behind that there is at least 2 or 3 weeks to go before it is finished, I hope. It was supposed to be finished 2 or 3 weeks ago.


Hope u find something suitable soon!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not quite a 2nd childhood yet-heading back slowly.
> I like bright colours but tend to wear them mainly in my socks. Though my ASJ is bright. I should wear more bright colours as David likes them.


ASJ?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded the molds I filled with the excess soap from yesterday. Will still need to clean up the edges of the yellow ones but will do that after more curing. May be able to unmold and slice the very colorful soap tomorrow....I am having way too much fun.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> It is a very elaborate dress ceremony for those involved, but the general public don't have to get dressed up too much. When I said" tarted up" it's a phrase we use to mean getting dressed in maybe a little more than every day wear and just looking a little bit smarter! No, I didn't have a special meeting with her! lol


My grandmother used to say that about women who wore makeup to church--perhaps a slightly different meaning here...!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen Patouchli makes me sneeze! Had to use something else in my Hippie days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


I'm so very sorry to hear this. Blessings on those little angels.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Guess I might need some also. I have super dry skin year round.
> I take it I need your recipe to make my own?


Yes, I make all my own soap--haven't used store bought soap for many years now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> At the Heuriger (wine restaurant with snack food), they served us Schmalz 2 different ways. I was so full from our other host just taking us to eat and told them we couldn't eat as they were taking us to dinner after our Heuriger visit. So the lard (schmalz) is inside me now and I am the mold. LOL. Looks better in the soap.
> 
> Schmalz apparently is chicken or goose fat. I believe lard is from pigs, but sure seemed like it was similar. It had salt on it and you ate it with bread or one of the pretzels. Didn't taste as bad as one would think ???? but it sure made it difficult to eat dinner. I had to get a child's portion for my dinner of wienerschnitzel at this famous place for it instead of the adult portion. Still, I think the experience of being with these people and accepting their hospitality and sharing their culture with us was worth the added weight and smaller wienerschnitzel.


Love the notion of you being the mold! ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know that I bought the tea tree oil for a nail fungus as it keeps the pain down even if it does not get rid of it.
> I used clove oil last week for a tooth ache.
> I'm thinking of getting Lavender oil also.
> I have cooked with Lavender buds, especially in apple pie. It adds a delicate flavor.
> ...


I use lavender in a sachet for my pillow to help me sleep. Tea tree goes in a balm for healing (very useful these days, having a kitten around...). I have also used the oils in a diffuser just for scent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad he gets to stay where he is.


Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Up here, I think most dairies have Holstein cows


That's what they have here too


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Boy, you folks move fast. I read all before before leaving for "Father'sDay picnic". When I got back you were on 16 and I read to 10, this morning you are already pn 19. I have to move faster, I guess? lol
> WE went for a drive up the coast to Lamoine, Maine, where DH's father had a cottage in the 1940's. He did not remember much, and it frustrated him. Our Son was good on keeping it positive by finding long gone relative's houses, as he remembered them pointed out to him as a child. We went at High tide, and had a lovely time until 6:30 whan the kids, FIL, DH started getting Oscar-itis. We had plenty of food for another meal, yet 3yr old kept right up w/his brothers of 7&8. No nap today, probably slept all the way home also. So I gave them 1/2 watermelon, 2 salads etc. and left. We stopped on the way home & DIL found a higher chair & easier to get out of chair w/ arms for DH (Papa). Until everyone got grouchy from over tiredness, we had lots of fun and the boys had fun on the playground and the shoreline as the tide receded. DH is still sleeping.


So good you had such a nice day...glad you found a better chair for DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is great looking; very masculine yet baby appropriate. Love your talent.


darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love all the Honey Beas and honey comb molds. I am thinking most on here are under 50 as everyone is so active. LOL :sm02:


I know ! Everyone is busy...unfortunately it's been a long time since I saw 50!or under for that matter


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I feel like a mold most of the time. . .great description. LOL


Ha! I thought so too!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha! I wish I was still under 50, 53 in Aug, but I guess that's still quite young anymore. :sm04:


Way younger than me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping this in prayer; the social workers sound vindictive.


Swedenme said:


> It's stressing both my niece and nephew , He most definitely doesn't like any type of change and cannot understand why she can't take him so he is blaming her saying she doesn't want him as a brother no more and really playing up, which in turn is stressing my niece . Vicious circle


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone here, but I don't think that there are many of us who can claim to be under 50! (Personally I don't mind admitting to 65 years young!) Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your name actually Pearl?


Not insulted as I'm 65 as well! And it's fine with me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam....LOL....I do believe your nose is growing!


Lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I went and check the spin swirl soap for the 100th time (me....impatient???) and finally deemed it was firm enough to unmold and am crediting it to the use of the sodium lactate....I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt. Here it is and now it will cure for a month before I can use it. The ridges are not form the rack it is laying on but from the tool I use to slice it. (same thing Mary/Pacer uses on many of her veggie trays). I also have one that slices it smooth but thought the "ridges" added a cool touch with the color swirls...kind of psychedelic...LOL.


Cool!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes I know exactly how you feel. Stu is 70 on Sunday, then along comes July 4th and it will be 70 for me too. Where has the time gone??


I agree...think of that so often....the years just zoom by don't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. I imagine that was quite a wonderful day. I loved seeing the pictures of all the pageantry.


angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you were able to see him so quickly. I was hurrying through the posts to see if you had any news yet and so thankful it is good news. 
When will he have the culture results back? Praying for more good news.


sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm a year ahead of you, was 61 this spring & id like to trade in some body parts for newer models, especially after packing those sacks of potatoes out of the basement yesterday & hilling the potatoe patch????????


Love to trade in some parts ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sincere condolences and prayers of comfort for your DD.


Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! I had the same thought about Sam! Sorry Sam....but you do procrastinate when you start getting ill.


sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, hugs back!
> Sam, listen to the teapot calling the kettle black! I DID get to Dr. Stemmer post haste.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousins & I were just discussing when I visited "how did we become the older generation so quickly". Getting older is better than the alternative but how did it happen so fast?????


Ha! Yep! Going to family reunions is crazy...seeing the younger generation with the babies and small kids and realizing that's where we were a short time ago! The days are long but the years are short.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Me also. . . but his night meds should help him sleep.
> He says he enjoyed his quiet day, now watching TV.


Good!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the colors of the soap
> Pearl, I'm glad you had a nice day out with your family yesterday
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I worked outside for about 4 hrs, only 1 more row of potatoes to hill, I left them as they are smaller than the others so will do them next week.
> ...


Oh how disappointing- so sorry


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I guess it is our fast paced lifestyle these days. Everything at our fingertips, instantly communicating as we are now etc. As soon as Monday comes you blink and then we are into the next TP. pen pals back in the day were a longtime between letters by snail mail. I did not fancy being 70 the last few months, too many family and friends have deceased in this decade sadly. But am now ok with it, I have earned the grey hair, wrinkles, and creaks here and there. ????


Yes, I think you're right


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I may have gotten older but I've never out grew getting messy , I just don't know how I do it , I can look clean and perfectly presentable one minute and the next I'm a mess , yesterday DIL came for a visit so I tidied up , changed into clean clothes , sat down to have a cuppa with her and spilt the coffee all over me ????I think I'm just a magnet for mess ????


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I finished the little shrug , now I have the idea in my head of how to make a basic one it's time to play with it .I was going to add a lacy edging but went with eyelets to match the waist on the dress


Very cute! Love the colors


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds like a lovely day out. :sm11:
> 
> And a belated Happy Fathers Day to all our TP dads.


From me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First of all, IMHO, you should never ingest EO unless under a medically trained professional. This is a very controversial subject (ingesting EOs) and I apologize if I step on some toes; just my take on it. Some individuals do, however it is widely considered unsafe. Also, only Tea Tree oil and Lavender should be put neet (not in a carrier oil) on the skin. Others should be mixed with a carrier oil or water and you need to be careful about skin irritation. You can get LOTS of information from http://tisserandinstitute.org/ Robert Tisserand is considered the guru of aromatherapy.

Yes, using essential oils for insect control is good. Also EOs are excellent for cleaning. For the oils you have I will list some uses for them
*Sweet Orange*: _Main Uses_; purifying, calming; reduces stress, promotes restful sleep; mood uplifting; relieves emotional tension and stress; improves mental clarity and alertness _Other Uses_ Cooling; help reduce cellulite, relieves spasms.

Other than in my soaps & body butters, and salves, I like to diffuse Sweet Orange, Eucalyptus, and Tea Tree and to put it in water I used for cleaning. I use Tea Tree on bug bites, cuts, scrapes, etc.

* Eucalyptus* _Main Uses[/]: Improves circulation; vapors open sinuses and breathing passages; mood uplifting; refreshing; reviving; energizing; improves metal clarity and alertness; relieves aching and sore muscles; lessens pain; disinfectant Other Uses[/] Cooling; repels insects

* Tea Tree *: Relieves pain; disinfectant; healing to the skin, soothes insect bites Other Uses: Vapors open sinuses and breathing passages; mood uplifting reviving; improves mental clarity

Hope this gives you some answers and starting points.

[


Pearls Girls said:



I kept hearing of benefits of essential oils... What are the benefits? How do you use them?
I bought Orange, eucalyptus and Tea Tree oil. I thought of insect control.
Really have no idea why I bought what I did. . . Any ideas???
Was I having a crazy day???

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


Very sad for your daughter & her friends


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go....DD just returned from her trip to NYC. TTYL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


I hope everything will be all right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don’t have much experience with essential oils except for Japanese Mint oil that I use for sinus congestion & migraines. 
I did buy some Vanilla at Michaels to add to,the lotion bars I made last Christmas but obviously not the right stuff as it didn’t really give any scent but no one really cares as they love the bars without the scent


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would have been quite an experience. glad you had a good time. --- sam



angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Camilla always looks prunish when i see her. i agree - Sophie looked really pretty - the "princess royal" i assume was Princess Anne - i think i recognized her in one of the pictures. you don't see her very often. where does she live? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good day , I think Sophie looked reallý pretty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not go to the doctor today. it was 93° with a heat index of 101°. heidi thought it was too hot and humid for me to go out - the doctor agreed - i have a 2:30 appointment tomorrow - the temperature is to be down to 85°. i stood out on my porch for about 30 seconds this afternoon - the air was so thick and heavy i could hardly breathe. 

I've been tired today for some reason - hopefully will wake up with more energy in the morning. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome runflyski - it runs in the back of my mind that you have stopped in before to share a cuppa and we are so glad you stopped in today. hoping to see more of you whenever you are online - what are you knitting right now. --- sam



runflyski said:


> I like how you did the cuffs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

adult surprise jacket. --- sam

http://www.scribd.com/doc/266741117/Adult-Surprise-Jacket



Maatje said:


> ASJ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work Matthew - great drawing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh i do - i admit it. keep thinking i will feel better tomorrow. lol Heidi said this is the lat time - the first sneeze and she is hauling me off to the doctor pronto. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I had the same thought about Sam! Sorry Sam....but you do procrastinate when you start getting ill.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

outofthis World said:


> This is beautiful work and just so cute. Thank you.


Welcome to the tea party. Swedenme is an amazing knitter. She gets a vision in her head and then knits up something to match her vision. We really enjoy her creations.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam, Princess Anne lives in her country residence Gatcombe Park. She is not one for fashionable clothing either, much better suited to horsey gear!!.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


Certainly keep them in my prayers. They will hold their little ones in their hearts for many years to come and those who don't know that feeling will not fully understand how much their losses impact them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


Really cute!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sure my horrible brother still thinks I'm a pain in the butt as I used to tell him straight what I thought of him , my sister and brother in Sweden love me , and my sister in Malta still calls me Twiggy so she must love me or else she needs new glasses ????


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & the whole thing caused by beauracratic (ok, I can't spell????) BS that should never have happened! Your poor niece.


No kidding


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

On page 30 something and feel like I’m running a losing race in trying to catch up....but where on earth is Julie?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


And here you are...I'm obviously not firing on all cylinders


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too, very boyish.


Showed it to E today and she said pink one? I sat down with the temperature blanket and again she asked about her pink jumper. So now working on that- clearly next thing that goes to there place must be here pink jumper! Fortunately most of it is very easy knitting.

Found a book Denise sent me when E was born and read it to her this morning, again she said after reading it. ANd then she pointed to a book on th eback cover and said Panda. Would you like to see if I can get that book at the library I said. Yes was the answer. SO showed her how I looked it up and then where the closest library with it on the shelf was. Near a train station so Toot-Toot into the Finger Bub station, got a finger bun of course and then a yellow Toot-Toot to the library. The interesting thing was when given the choice of a bus or Toot-Toot home she picked bus.
She is now in bed- checked her awhile ago and in 1 1/2 hours she hadn't moved from where she was when I left her. Think she was tired!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Sam didn't fool too many of us did he? Re; being almost 50


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute bsj - i keep thinking i am going to knit one for me - i have left over yarn from Max's blanket i could use. but first i need to get the new baby blanket done.
> --- sam


Mine is one of my favourite cardigans.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! No, I'd not want to be 7 again, definitely don't want to be a teen or a young mum again.
> Oh jeesh, you guys are rubbing off, I keep finding myself saying and writing mum lately. :sm12: :sm23:


And I didn't even notice you spelt mum correctly! :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


Glad you are seeing someone as both need checking. And the surgeon for the redness is the best option and he can deal with the cough at the same time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well glad to see it went through...what's with all the funny carricatures in the typing? I managed to go through and get rid of them. Julie said she had some trouble with them also.


For some reason the funny stuff come sup when use punctuation and post a photo- not very helpful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


As we have said before the English do pomp and ceremony so well. But she looked like it was hard work in those clothes she was wearing. Hope it wasn't a hot day. Thanks for the link. 
Sounds like you had a lovely day. Lucky you getting tickets to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, it seems like that has been a big push the last years...and I agree too many unfortunate children were institutionalized when it wasn't necessary.... I worked with the deaf years ago in an institutional setting many moons ago...their only handicap was deafness, but at that time it was thought they couldn't function in a hearing society, so parents were encouraged to "put" them away...of course leave them institutionalized long enough they will be developmentally behind....I also worked in a halfway house and it was neat to see at least some of them start to integrate into society. But some definitely needs the help a home offers.


It's such a shame to have gone from one extreme to another.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


Thats not too bad- but do rest and give your body the chance to heal itself. Don't stop altogether but rest is important.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes Sophie did look pretty and she's always the one who interacts with the crowds best. She's lovely.


Apart from Will and Harry I think she is the best ambassador the royal family has


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sisters granddaughter is doing better , they are just keeping her in for a couple of days to make sure


Good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


Oh no that is such sad news , definitely hard on your daughter ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> It is a very elaborate dress ceremony for those involved, but the general public don't have to get dressed up too much. When I said" tarted up" it's a phrase we use to mean getting dressed in maybe a little more than every day wear and just looking a little bit smarter! No, I didn't have a special meeting with her! lol


Isn't English silly? Getting tarted up is fine and good but being a tart is not


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know that I bought the tea tree oil for a nail fungus as it keeps the pain down even if it does not get rid of it.
> I used clove oil last week for a tooth ache.
> I'm thinking of getting Lavender oil also.
> I have cooked with Lavender buds, especially in apple pie. It adds a delicate flavor.
> ...


I've eaten tea cakes with with rose water, but never cooked using it 
I use lavender round the house it helps keep the insects out , moths flies mosquitoes basically most insects do not like lavender


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


How awful for both families. And so hard for your DD- a mixture of concern over whether her baby will be OK and likely guilt that her baby is OK.But two close to her at the same time is tough. How many weeks is DD?
Praying for all involved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad he gets to stay where he is.


Thank you Gwen , it's one less thing to worry about , he lives in a beautiful old house near one of the lakes close to me and I'm going to ignore the the dumb and dumber girls and continue to visit my nephew when ever I can


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Very cute! Love the colors


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


It's beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Camilla always looks prunish when i see her. i agree - Sophie looked really pretty - the "princess royal" i assume was Princess Anne - i think i recognized her in one of the pictures. you don't see her very often. where does she live? --- sam


Think she is a lot like her dad and likes to do her own thing , Its royal Ascot ( horse race meeting ) here this week so the top hats, fascinators, and carriages will be out in force


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Welcome to the tea party. Swedenme is an amazing knitter. She gets a vision in her head and then knits up something to match her vision. We really enjoy her creations.


What a lovely compliment Mary thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sam, Princess Anne lives in her country residence Gatcombe Park. She is not one for fashionable clothing either, much better suited to horsey gear!!.


She walks like she has just got off a horse too :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ASJ?


Adult version of the BSJ (that I just knitted for Gordon).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


So sorry to hear this. It must be so hard for your DD to see two close friends lose their babies when she herself is also pregnant. Sending gentle hugs for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is great looking; very masculine yet baby appropriate. Love your talent.


The only real talent there was picking the ball of yarn and following a pattern I have done a few times now as I really like it! However as I said I really love the look of this one.

Needed to order more yarn for the temperature Blanket likely need 3 more balls so ordered them all. Would have cost me $47 including postage so instead I ordered another ball for a total of $54. Figured effectively $7 for a 200gm ball of pure superwash wool was too good to pass up so bought it. As I haven't yet started my yarn diet that was fine. Even on my yarn diet the first 3 would have been bought. Thought this would make a nice cardigan for E (with the froggie buttons she loved!) https://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/candyland-luxury I got limelicious-the light green.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know that I bought the tea tree oil for a nail fungus as it keeps the pain down even if it does not get rid of it.
> I used clove oil last week for a tooth ache.
> I'm thinking of getting Lavender oil also.
> I have cooked with Lavender buds, especially in apple pie. It adds a delicate flavor.
> ...


I use them in the bath. Lavender is meant to be relaxing, geranium helps to 'even' your mood, eucalyptus is good for opening your tubes if you have a cold.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My grandmother used to say that about women who wore makeup to church--perhaps a slightly different meaning here...!


I think it probably came from the same source originally! It's used in a lighthearted way here, I could say it about myself but if I said it about anyone else it might sound rather derogatory!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


His drawings are great and then look even better when framed. What a lovely graduation gift.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for posting the link. I imagine that was quite a wonderful day. I loved seeing the pictures of all the pageantry.


 :sm24: It was.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> Camilla always looks prunish when i see her. i agree - Sophie looked really pretty - the "princess royal" i assume was Princess Anne - i think i recognized her in one of the pictures. you don't see her very often. where does she live? --- sam


Yes Princess Anne is the Princess Royal, it's the title always given to the eldest daughter of the sovereign.
She has her home in Gloucestershire which is in the south west of the UK but also has a working base at Buckingham Palace. You may not see too much of her but she is one of the hardest working royals.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> As we have said before the English do pomp and ceremony so well. But she looked like it was hard work in those clothes she was wearing. Hope it wasn't a hot day. Thanks for the link.
> Sounds like you had a lovely day. Lucky you getting tickets to it.


It was a warm day, perfect for the onlookers but probably quite warm work for those wearing the regalia. They all walked in procession down from the castle, which was where we were, to the chapel. The Queen used to lead the procession but yesterday she went by car, which I think is quite allowable for a 92 year old! There were a couple of very elderly/frail looking Knights who were helped into a golf buggy type carrier and driven down. Many of the ladies/wives walked down so we had a good opportunity to comment on the fashions. After the service they came back in open horse drawn carriages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I had the same thought about Sam! Sorry Sam....but you do procrastinate when you start getting ill.


I too very nearly commented on the pot calling the kettle black (at least I don't think I said it!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Melody? Not that she visits often now.


Oh yes..., Melody would more than likely be our youngest. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Showed it to E today and she said pink one? I sat down with the temperature blanket and again she asked about her pink jumper. So now working on that- clearly next thing that goes to there place must be here pink jumper! Fortunately most of it is very easy knitting.
> 
> Found a book Denise sent me when E was born and read it to her this morning, again she said after reading it. ANd then she pointed to a book on th eback cover and said Panda. Would you like to see if I can get that book at the library I said. Yes was the answer. SO showed her how I looked it up and then where the closest library with it on the shelf was. Near a train station so Toot-Toot into the Finger Bub station, got a finger bun of course and then a yellow Toot-Toot to the library. The interesting thing was when given the choice of a bus or Toot-Toot home she picked bus.
> She is now in bed- checked her awhile ago and in 1 1/2 hours she hadn't moved from where she was when I left her. Think she was tired!


Oh dear- I didn't do a good job of checking that before posting- or at least straight after did I?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have some good news , my nephew is staying where he is ,
> My niece phoned some place in London first thing this morning and put a complaint in against the social workers , and explained why, then received a phone call from so called social workers to say he can stay where he is , but also told her that they have put a formal order in to get control of his finances , so now she cannot even take him for a haircut , the care workers who work at the house he lives in now have to put in a request to the social workers finance officer and they can take him
> Yet last night niece got a phone call from the home to say that nephews T.V is broken , what does she do , go straight out and buy him a new one


Well I am glad your niece complained and he is able to stay where he is. Surely they can put in an order requesting money to reinburse for the new TV...?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She walks like she has just got off a horse too :sm23:


Well she probably did


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finished this for Gordon tonight. One of the things I really like.
> BSJ done in a Lincraft Cake.
> 
> And now I am knitting a square with it (the yarn not the BSJ!). On KP recently someone said she was thinking of asking guests to a her birthday to bring a ball of yarn and wondered how it would work with all different weights. I thought that a corner to corner to work as you start with 1 and just increase until the right size and then decrease until 1 stitch left. So squares will all be the same size and the different weights will create different textures.
> HAd been thinking of making memory blankets for the GKs but hadn't been sure how to get round the different yarn weights. So decided and have just started the first square. And will do ones for the past as well when I find time, but each time I finish one for them I will do a square as well. Been doing that for socks with mitered squares but they are a set number of stitches so wouldn't work for different weights.


That has turned out really nice. I havent used any of the cake yarns as yet. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments about the BSJ for Gordon. Should be nice and warm for him in this cold spell we are having.

The last three days have been very cold (well for us) the warmest of them was 13.9 (57) but 12.9 and 12.5 (54.5) really are getting very cold for us. But two dry days-and today I actually got a load of washing done yesterday dry outside! But looks like it was a similar temperature again today. Very helpful as this is not the colour I am low on so will help me not get too far behind while I wait for the next yarn to come (most of the days in the following week will probably be the one I am low on though).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That has turned out really nice. I havent used any of the cake yarns as yet. :sm11:


I used 130 grams of the 150 gram ball for Gordons. So you would get one for Penelope out of a ball but not Serena (though the Caron Cakes weighs more its meterage is the same as the Lincraft). I have a couple of others but this is the first I have knitted up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just heard from Tiffany, Dr. Stemmer nurse, he is in surgery but wants me on call and wants to see me. I had called earlier that me flap on front of chest has reddened warm area and I'm coughing quite a bit and didn't know whether to address cough with him or Iresha. It's no hotter to touch now than this morning.


Oh, I will read on an hopefully learn that all is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Trying desperately to stay caught up but it's not working....however, my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I'm posting some pics cause I'dlove to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


Oh isnt that so cute? Cant help with the hood question though, I havent done hoods before.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


Lucky you, sounds like a really nice time. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


Glad he was on to it so quick... Hope it all turns out to be clear., I gather he hasnt put you on antibiotics as yet as precaution?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, enjoy adventures of E.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


How terribly sad., I am sorry to hear of their losses. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, thank you for your wisdom. Woke feeling much better. Tylenol is helping with tightness and pulling of chest incision. Took French bath and all clean jammies. I walked around more yesterday. Hoping Al will take me to feed Buster carrots. Getting house bound. Mindy was talking of yoga so will pull out my yoga mat and do a few floor poses. I’m going to pop by sangha after their meditation just to connect with sangha sisters. I’m thinking sitting upright on cushion may tire me too much right now. But I can meditate “with them” in my bed and then pop in. 
Stephanie, my friend from grade and high school told me we a having 60th reunion in Orlando end of Jan 2019. We graduated North Shore High School, Glen Head, NY. But over 20 of us live in FL so that works well. Stephanie and Ed are going. Al probably won’t. He traveled enough as Grumman Tech Rep and doesn’t want to fly anymore. Thinking maybe I could meet Gwen if I had stopover in Atlanta!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, thank you for your wisdom. Woke feeling much better. Tylenol is helping with tightness and pulling of chest incision. Took French bath and all clean jammies. I walked around more yesterday. Hoping Al will take me to feed Buster carrots. Getting house bound. Mindy was talking of yoga so will pull out my yoga mat and do a few floor poses. I'm going to pop by sangha after their meditation just to connect with sangha sisters. I'm thinking sitting upright on cushion may tire me too much right now. But I can meditate "with them" in my bed and then pop in.
> Stephanie, my friend from grade and high school told me we a having 60th reunion in Orlando end of Jan 2019. We graduated North Shore High School, Glen Head, NY. But over 20 of us live in FL so that works well. Stephanie and Ed are going. Al probably won't. He traveled enough as Grumman Tech Rep and doesn't want to fly anymore. Thinking maybe I could meet Gwen if I had stopover in Atlanta!


Would be great to get to the reunion and even more so if you could tie in a visit with Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Heidi I said "You go girl!" We love too much Sam to let anything happen to you!


thewren said:


> oh i do - i admit it. keep thinking i will feel better tomorrow. lol Heidi said this is the lat time - the first sneeze and she is hauling me off to the doctor pronto. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, thank you for your wisdom. Woke feeling much better. Tylenol is helping with tightness and pulling of chest incision. Took French bath and all clean jammies. I walked around more yesterday. Hoping Al will take me to feed Buster carrots. Getting house bound. Mindy was talking of yoga so will pull out my yoga mat and do a few floor poses. I'm going to pop by sangha after their meditation just to connect with sangha sisters. I'm thinking sitting upright on cushion may tire me too much right now. But I can meditate "with them" in my bed and then pop in.
> Stephanie, my friend from grade and high school told me we a having 60th reunion in Orlando end of Jan 2019. We graduated North Shore High School, Glen Head, NY. But over 20 of us live in FL so that works well. Stephanie and Ed are going. Al probably won't. He traveled enough as Grumman Tech Rep and doesn't want to fly anymore. Thinking maybe I could meet Gwen if I had stopover in Atlanta!


That would be a wonderful treat for both of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I thought the Queen looked absolutely beautiful; not just the clothing but her face was lovely. Hard to believe she is 92.


angelam said:


> It was a warm day, perfect for the onlookers but probably quite warm work for those wearing the regalia. They all walked in procession down from the castle, which was where we were, to the chapel. The Queen used to lead the procession but yesterday she went by car, which I think is quite allowable for a 92 year old! There were a couple of very elderly/frail looking Knights who were helped into a golf buggy type carrier and driven down. Many of the ladies/wives walked down so we had a good opportunity to comment on the fashions. After the service they came back in open horse drawn carriages.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I would make that happen for sure (meeting you in Atlanta!) In fact, if you came a day or two early I'd LOVE to have you as a guest and would get you back to the airport on time to continue your journey! Picking you up at the ATL airport would definitely be possible as well as taking you back to the airport!PLEASE consider doing that Sassafras/Joy! What a treat that would be!


sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, thank you for your wisdom. Woke feeling much better. Tylenol is helping with tightness and pulling of chest incision. Took French bath and all clean jammies. I walked around more yesterday. Hoping Al will take me to feed Buster carrots. Getting house bound. Mindy was talking of yoga so will pull out my yoga mat and do a few floor poses. I'm going to pop by sangha after their meditation just to connect with sangha sisters. I'm thinking sitting upright on cushion may tire me too much right now. But I can meditate "with them" in my bed and then pop in.
> Stephanie, my friend from grade and high school told me we a having 60th reunion in Orlando end of Jan 2019. We graduated North Shore High School, Glen Head, NY. But over 20 of us live in FL so that works well. Stephanie and Ed are going. Al probably won't. He traveled enough as Grumman Tech Rep and doesn't want to fly anymore. Thinking maybe I could meet Gwen if I had stopover in Atlanta!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i did not go to the doctor today. it was 93° with a heat index of 101°. heidi thought it was too hot and humid for me to go out - the doctor agreed - i have a 2:30 appointment tomorrow - the temperature is to be down to 85°. i stood out on my porch for about 30 seconds this afternoon - the air was so thick and heavy i could hardly breathe.
> 
> I've been tired today for some reason - hopefully will wake up with more energy in the morning. --- sam


Take care in that heavy heat Sam, glad you are able to go to doctor tomorrow when its a bit cooler. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> On page 30 something and feel like I'm running a losing race in trying to catch up....but where on earth is Julie?


I was wondering that also.... Julie is everything ok? Hoping you have just been busy. ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have only made it to page 47.... off to bed now. Night all. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I'm off to bed as well. See you all tomorrow some time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would be great to get to the reunion and even more so if you could tie in a visit with Gwen.


Right on!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Funny, we had rain during the Friday night and this morning was overcast with some spitting now the sun has come out and it's getting warmer - the overcast made it humid...


According to the news this morning, we got 2.4" over night! I did hear the thunder right after I went to bed at 11 last night, and another rumble when I was up at 2. Other than that, I never heard a thing. It's a grey day out, but the rain looks like it's moved on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be a wonderful treat for both of you.


It sure would be!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I would make that happen for sure (meeting you in Atlanta!) In fact, if you came a day or two early I'd LOVE to have you as a guest and would get you back to the airport on time to continue your journey! Picking you up at the ATL airport would definitely be possible as well as taking you back to the airport!PLEASE consider doing that Sassafras/Joy! What a treat that would be!


Wow, a generous offer I will certainly consider! Thank you so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> First of all, IMHO, you should never ingest EO unless under a medically trained professional. This is a very controversial subject (ingesting EOs) and I apologize if I step on some toes; just my take on it. Some individuals do, however it is widely considered unsafe. Also, only Tea Tree oil and Lavender should be put neet (not in a carrier oil) on the skin. Others should be mixed with a carrier oil or water and you need to be careful about skin irritation. You can get LOTS of information from http://tisserandinstitute.org/ Robert Tisserand is considered the guru of aromatherapy.
> 
> Yes, using essential oils for insect control is good. Also EOs are excellent for cleaning. For the oils you have I will list some uses for them
> *Sweet Orange*: _Main Uses_; purifying, calming; reduces stress, promotes restful sleep; mood uplifting; relieves emotional tension and stress; improves mental clarity and alertness _Other Uses_ Cooling; help reduce cellulite, relieves spasms.
> ...


_

Thanks, Gwen. I will be checking out your link. I agree about not ingesting any EOs._


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh i do - i admit it. keep thinking i will feel better tomorrow. lol Heidi said this is the lat time - the first sneeze and she is hauling me off to the doctor pronto. --- sam


Good for Heidi!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Certainly keep them in my prayers. They will hold their little ones in their hearts for many years to come and those who don't know that feeling will not fully understand how much their losses impact them.


I'm sure there are many of us who understand how much their losses impact them. There are at least 4 of us in our family that understand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I got good news from DH last night. He can fix my clothes dryer! The new part will be about $33. While he was ordering it, I told him to order a new lint catcher, as the screen is badly frayed at the edges of the frame. That was about $35, so for less than $80 I will be good to go in a few days. 

It's a dreary day, but considerably cooler today than yesterday. We hit a record of 95°F. Today is to be about 80°F.

We arrived home from our RV rally at about 2pm on Sunday. As soon as we had the stuff we need in the house unloaded and put away, we went out for lunch/dinner. We didn't stop for lunch, as there wasn't anything left to eat but bread in the RV, and we missed the few places we could have stopped at with enough room to park the RV with the truck being towed. We both found something to snack on later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've eaten tea cakes with with rose water, but never cooked using it
> I use lavender round the house it helps keep the insects out , moths flies mosquitoes basically most insects do not like lavender


So do you have lavender plants by the doors or the oil?

Glad to hear your Great niece is doing better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely compliment Mary thank you


Well deserved


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes Princess Anne is the Princess Royal, it's the title always given to the eldest daughter of the sovereign.
> She has her home in Gloucestershire which is in the south west of the UK but also has a working base at Buckingham Palace. You may not see too much of her but she is one of the hardest working royals.


What does she do that you call her the hardest working?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, thank you for your wisdom. Woke feeling much better. Tylenol is helping with tightness and pulling of chest incision. Took French bath and all clean jammies. I walked around more yesterday. Hoping Al will take me to feed Buster carrots. Getting house bound. Mindy was talking of yoga so will pull out my yoga mat and do a few floor poses. I'm going to pop by sangha after their meditation just to connect with sangha sisters. I'm thinking sitting upright on cushion may tire me too much right now. But I can meditate "with them" in my bed and then pop in.
> Stephanie, my friend from grade and high school told me we a having 60th reunion in Orlando end of Jan 2019. We graduated North Shore High School, Glen Head, NY. But over 20 of us live in FL so that works well. Stephanie and Ed are going. Al probably won't. He traveled enough as Grumman Tech Rep and doesn't want to fly anymore. Thinking maybe I could meet Gwen if I had stopover in Atlanta!


I hope you can arrange to get to the reunion & also to meet Gwen, that would be a great trip


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Maatje said:


> ... my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I'm posting some pics cause I'd love to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


 What a lovely baby hoodie! :sm11:
(Maatje's photos posted on Page 39 of this thread... showed up under today's *Newest Pictures*)

Maatje and Swedenme, I believe the basic construction method may be similar to the Dutch Heel Baby Hoodie by Pam Stiff on ravelry and Knit a Little Bit - Dutch Heel Hooded Cardigan... just add lace!

Happy knitting!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grrr, I had a long reply typed when my IPad decided to turn itself off????not sure what’s going on with it but I better get my photos backed up.

Sam, hope the humidity is better today so your breathing is easier.

Maatje, I forgot to comment yesterday on your little sweater. It looks to me like the back of the hood is knit, then stitches picked up along 3 sides & the lace panel made. Then the hood is sewn to the sweater or stitches picked up along the bottom & a top down cardi done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quatrefoilknits said:


> What a lovely baby hoodie! :sm11:
> (Maatje's photos posted on Page 39 of this thread)
> 
> Maatje and Swedenme, I believe the basic construction method may be similar to the Dutch Heel Baby Hoodie by Pam Stiff on ravelry and Knit a Little Bit - Dutch Heel Hooded Cardigan... just add lace!
> ...


Thank you very much , I went to put it in my library and it's already there ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last night I worked on the Henley sweater I’ve been working on for a couple of months, nearly done. Just the neck band to complete & sew the sleeves in, maybe later today as it’s to be 29C/84F so will be too hot to work in the yard. I will glad to be done it, hope it actually fits me, I don’t have a great track record of getting fitted things to fit me well.????????

I’ve been going to ask, I had that big bag of roving that my friend got at the garage sale a couple of years ago & decided to roll it into dryer balls- guess what all my friends are getting for Christmas?- Anyway, for those who have made dryer balls, I rolled it up & stuffed it in the legs of old pantyhose to felt. Some of them have felted so that the pantyhose is now part of them& I can’t pull it off. Has anyone had this happen? Some I simply can’t get it peeled off & those I did get it removed from was a real struggle. The ones I previously made were from processed wool & they didn’t do that. I don’t think it will matter if it stays on except they don’t look as nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sisters granddaughter is doing better , they are just keeping her in for a couple of days to make sure


That's wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My SIL calls his mother Mom and he calls me Mum lol


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


Wow, that's good that the draining helped, I hope that that does the job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


Thanks for posting the link. I really liked seeing all the pictures. It must have been exciting to be there in person.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, got back a while ago from a beautiful day in Windsor. Thanks to a friend we had tickets to watch the Garter Day celebrations in the grounds of Windsor Castle. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5856751/Prince-Charles-joins-Queen-annual-Garter-Day-service-Windsor-Castle.html
> We took our chairs and a picnic and had a wonderful view of all the royal family processing through the castle grounds to King Georges' Chapel. Lots of pomp and ceremony with guardsmen in ceremonial red and gold uniforms, two or three military bands, horse drawn carriages, the lot! The weather couldn't have been better and we sat in the shade of an old oak tree and watched the lot. I took a few pictures but I think these are better if this link works.


Wow, that's a lot of pageantry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


I'm glad there is no infection.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Trying desperately to stay caught up but it's not working....however, my daughter found a hand knit sweater for her little girl for 25 cents at a thrift store..... I'm posting some pics cause I'dlove to know if someone can explain how its put together...maybe a provisional cast on the hood part? And it would be even better if someone knew of a similar pattern! I love how it fits on baby especially the hood......


That's cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up until I was 43 I weighed just over 9 stone ( 134 pounds ) didn't matter what I ate , so she always called me Twiggy after the super thin model but then I got a thyroid problem and put on a few more pounds , but sister still calls me Twiggy ????


LOL! I was twiggy like until I was 16, then puberty hit and I filled out everywhere. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think at 78 and 80 we're definitely the senior citizens!


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I did some organization before the kids all showed up...should have waited until next week when they will all be gone!


Lol!! Yes, nothing like doing it twice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


That is very sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


It is beautiful and the blue sets it off so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, dear daughters best friends baby died this past Saturday. She was born but only lived one hour...her body was just too weak and frail from the ravages of the illness. Thank you so much for all your prayers...this is very tough also as a few days ago another close friend lost her baby also at 26 weeks...hard for my DD as she is now the last of her 3 friends pregnant. ????


Oh no, I'm so sorry, that's got to be devastating for all. 
You poor DD has to have such a jumble of emotions going on. 
Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, great Merle can fix machine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, visiting Gwen sure would make it a perfect trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I thought the Queen looked absolutely beautiful; not just the clothing but her face was lovely. Hard to believe she is 92.


I thought she looked quite lovely as well and she certainly smiled a lot. It's not often we see her smiling as much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, so glad no infection. How are you feeling?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. How is Marla doing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> According to the news this morning, we got 2.4" over night! I did hear the thunder right after I went to bed at 11 last night, and another rumble when I was up at 2. Other than that, I never heard a thing. It's a grey day out, but the rain looks like it's moved on.


We had quite a downpour yesterday afternoon. I wanted to go to the market but waited until there was a lull. When I got there, most of the vendors had gone home. There were only 2 left. :sm13: The rain stopped for a while but then started up again for several hours. It's nice and sunny today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got good news from DH last night. He can fix my clothes dryer! The new part will be about $33. While he was ordering it, I told him to order a new lint catcher, as the screen is badly frayed at the edges of the frame. That was about $35, so for less than $80 I will be good to go in a few days.
> 
> It's a dreary day, but considerably cooler today than yesterday. We hit a record of 95°F. Today is to be about 80°F.
> 
> We arrived home from our RV rally at about 2pm on Sunday. As soon as we had the stuff we need in the house unloaded and put away, we went out for lunch/dinner. We didn't stop for lunch, as there wasn't anything left to eat but bread in the RV, and we missed the few places we could have stopped at with enough room to park the RV with the truck being towed. We both found something to snack on later.


Good news about your dryer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, so glad no infection. How are you feeling?


I'm fine, thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


Oh my, I love that one!!! It's definitely in my top 3 or 4 faves, I'm getting way to many favorites. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I worked on the Henley sweater I've been working on for a couple of months, nearly done. Just the neck band to complete & sew the sleeves in, maybe later today as it's to be 29C/84F so will be too hot to work in the yard. I will glad to be done it, hope it actually fits me, I don't have a great track record of getting fitted things to fit me well.????????
> 
> I've been going to ask, I had that big bag of roving that my friend got at the garage sale a couple of years ago & decided to roll it into dryer balls- guess what all my friends are getting for Christmas?- Anyway, for those who have made dryer balls, I rolled it up & stuffed it in the legs of old pantyhose to felt. Some of them have felted so that the pantyhose is now part of them& I can't pull it off. Has anyone had this happen? Some I simply can't get it peeled off & those I did get it removed from was a real struggle. The ones I previously made were from processed wool & they didn't do that. I don't think it will matter if it stays on except they don't look as nice.


Hope the sweater fits you. As for the dryer balls, I don't know. I've only made them from wool yarn, not roving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, great Merle can fix machine.


It's a lot better than a new one, price wise! I really didn't want to have to buy a new one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news about your dryer.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje, so sorry to hear about the death of that dear, precious baby and the loss of your DD’s other friend’s baby. It must be an awful feeling for her to be still pregnant and I’m sure worried. So sad. I do hope she will still be ok herself and not let this sadden the joy of her own pregnancy,but that will be difficult. Hugs for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, saw Dr. Stemmer earlier. He drained quite a bit of fluid from both sides front incision and cultured it. Chest feels so much less tight. Cough ok as long as no discharge. No dressings on back drainage sites. So I'm in good shape. Oh, temp 98.9. Thank you.
> Flytyin, thank you, please see above response.


So glad you are ok. Phew, what a relief. I like your idea of getting out but doing the meditation at home and then just stopping by so that you can see everyone sounds perfect. I know you will enjoy seeing people, especially if you are going stir crazy. Just make sure if someone has a cold to keep your distance. Sounds like crazy advice in the middle of summer but we were just at a church function for the grandsons and several people had colds. Hoping it is different in the desert ???? and you get to escape a lot of that stuff???

Think of you each day and pray each day you get stronger and stronger.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that does not sound good joy - get thee to dr stemmer post haste. --- sam


Well said Sam! I am so Joy she has a doctor that will see her and make sure she is ok. Have lost friends from doctors that said "Nothing to worry about." Best to culture and then say nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm 59.


I'm almost 73 or 45, depending on whether you want the age or the birth year. ???? :sm23:

I must say I am feeling a lot older today. Just drained and no energy at all. I wake up great but too early, however, I must say that the weather today is absolutely perfect, so if I'm tired, it will be a nice day to soak up a little sunshine and fresh air. I really need to get back on my vitamins as they seem to really make a difference for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's a lot better than a new one, price wise! I really didn't want to have to buy a new one.


Glad you were able to get it repaired at a good price. So many times they charge more to repair than to replace. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm fine, thanks.


Glad you are feeling fine. I would never have thought you are the age you are. You look GREAT!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks, Gwen. I will be checking out your link. I agree about not ingesting any EOs.


I would add that chamomile is good for relaxing, sleep and to use for steaming when you have a chest cold. One important thing to know about essential oils is that the US does not grade them as Europe does, and there is a great difference in the quality. The best I have found are made by a company called Young Living; some YL oils are available on Amazon. If you want oils for their therapeutic quality, don't buy them at Target, unless you just want them for their scent. Some better quality ones are available at Health food stores, Whole Foods and co-ops. Good ones are expensive, but you only need small amounts and they last forever. Libraries have lots of books on oils. I have taught many classes on their history and use. I got interested in them when we started using them with dementia patients in assisted living facilities.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> First of all, IMHO, you should never ingest EO unless under a medically trained professional. This is a very controversial subject (ingesting EOs) and I apologize if I step on some toes; just my take on it. Some individuals do, however it is widely considered unsafe. Also, only Tea Tree oil and Lavender should be put neet (not in a carrier oil) on the skin. Others should be mixed with a carrier oil or water and you need to be careful about skin irritation. You can get LOTS of information from http://tisserandinstitute.org/ Robert Tisserand is considered the guru of aromatherapy.
> 
> Yes, using essential oils for insect control is good. Also EOs are excellent for cleaning. For the oils you have I will list some uses for them
> *Sweet Orange*: _Main Uses_; purifying, calming; reduces stress, promotes restful sleep; mood uplifting; relieves emotional tension and stress; improves mental clarity and alertness _Other Uses_ Cooling; help reduce cellulite, relieves spasms.
> ...


_

Don't know what I did that the whole quote from Gwen is showing up???

Hi Gwen, thanks so much for that link as I've had questions about this. Thank goodness my doctor is guiding me and told me to take Oregano oil as I had heard essential oils could be very dangerous to ingest and the ones that are ok must be a special food grade quality, not the ones bought for fragrance. I'm sure going to use that link. :sm24:_


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> I would add that chamomile is good for relaxing, sleep and to use for steaming when you have a chest cold. One important thing to know about essential oils is that the US does not grade them as Europe does, and there is a great difference in the quality. The best I have found are made by a company called Young Living; some YL oils are available on Amazon. If you want oils for their therapeutic quality, don't buy them at Target, unless you just want them for their scent. Some better quality ones are available at Health food stores, Whole Foods and co-ops. Good ones are expensive, but you only need small amounts and they last forever. Libraries have lots of books on oils. I have taught many classes on their history and use. I got interested in them when we started using them with dementia patients in assisted living facilities.


I use the food grade ones but couldn't remember what I bought so thank you for the name "Young Living." I use them on skin problems, like frankincense and myrrh and I make my own deodorant and have used carrot oil, hard to find, and a little peppermint. I use the high quality if it is going on my body. I use very little in the deodorant as the heat from the body would make the scent overwhelming. LOL. So little that the fragrance is not really noticeable. Perhaps better than the alternative odor, but still.... :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's a lot better than a new one, price wise! I really didn't want to have to buy a new one.


That's good news that DH can fix it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are feeling fine. I would never have thought you are the age you are. You look GREAT!


Thanks, I feel a lot younger than I am and maybe it's because I've always hung around with people younger than me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm almost 73 or 45, depending on whether you want the age or the birth year. ???? :sm23:
> 
> I must say I am feeling a lot older today. Just drained and no energy at all. I wake up great but too early, however, I must say that the weather today is absolutely perfect, so if I'm tired, it will be a nice day to soak up a little sunshine and fresh air. I really need to get back on my vitamins as they seem to really make a difference for me.


Either way, I am 59! :sm09:

Hope you have a bit more energy soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not go to the doctor today. it was 93° with a heat index of 101°. heidi thought it was too hot and humid for me to go out - the doctor agreed - i have a 2:30 appointment tomorrow - the temperature is to be down to 85°. i stood out on my porch for about 30 seconds this afternoon - the air was so thick and heavy i could hardly breathe.
> 
> I've been tired today for some reason - hopefully will wake up with more energy in the morning. --- sam


Good that Heidi changed your appointment.

The tiredness is likely your bodies way of healing and dealing with the heat and humidity. Listen to your body. 
The pressure here is killing me, I've had a headache for the last 4 days, really limiting what I want to do, I haven't even picked up my knitting in 4 days and am staying home from knit group, will likely take a nap later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh i do - i admit it. keep thinking i will feel better tomorrow. lol Heidi said this is the lat time - the first sneeze and she is hauling me off to the doctor pronto. --- sam


Good on Heidi, and Sam, you listen to her, no arguing about it!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Showed it to E today and she said pink one? I sat down with the temperature blanket and again she asked about her pink jumper. So now working on that- clearly next thing that goes to there place must be here pink jumper! Fortunately most of it is very easy knitting.
> 
> Found a book Denise sent me when E was born and read it to her this morning, again she said after reading it. ANd then she pointed to a book on th eback cover and said Panda. Would you like to see if I can get that book at the library I said. Yes was the answer. SO showed her how I looked it up and then where the closest library with it on the shelf was. Near a train station so Toot-Toot into the Finger Bub station, got a finger bun of course and then a yellow Toot-Toot to the library. The interesting thing was when given the choice of a bus or Toot-Toot home she picked bus.
> She is now in bed- checked her awhile ago and in 1 1/2 hours she hadn't moved from where she was when I left her. Think she was tired!


Lol! She knows what she wants and a pink one it is!
Lol, you must have really worn her out for her to sleep this long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I didn't even notice you spelt mum correctly! :sm01:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , it's one less thing to worry about , he lives in a beautiful old house near one of the lakes close to me and I'm going to ignore the the dumb and dumber girls and continue to visit my nephew when ever I can


I agree, visit as often as possible, hopefully they'll crawl into a hole.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I would add that chamomile is good for relaxing, sleep and to use for steaming when you have a chest cold. One important thing to know about essential oils is that the US does not grade them as Europe does, and there is a great difference in the quality. The best I have found are made by a company called Young Living; some YL oils are available on Amazon. If you want oils for their therapeutic quality, don't buy them at Target, unless you just want them for their scent. Some better quality ones are available at Health food stores, Whole Foods and co-ops. Good ones are expensive, but you only need small amounts and they last forever. Libraries have lots of books on oils. I have taught many classes on their history and use. I got interested in them when we started using them with dementia patients in assisted living facilities.


I spent a whole summer the year I was 14 smelling of chamomile, ????I had really blonde white hair that started turning more of a light toffee colour , someone told me if I picked fresh chamomile stewed it for awhile and left it on my head over night it would lighten my hair up , told you I was gullible


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Either way, I am 59! :sm09:
> 
> Hope you have a bit more energy soon.


Me too ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What does she do that you call her the hardest working?


 The Queens' children and grandchildren have all taken on more engagements to lighten the Queens load in the past few years. Last year Princess Anne carried out 540 engagements - official visits, opening ceremonies, charity events,investitures etc. More than any of the other royals.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Either way, I am 59! :sm09:
> 
> Hope you have a bit more energy soon.


Oh gosh, I have a daughter almost your age!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I worked on the Henley sweater I've been working on for a couple of months, nearly done. Just the neck band to complete & sew the sleeves in, maybe later today as it's to be 29C/84F so will be too hot to work in the yard. I will glad to be done it, hope it actually fits me, I don't have a great track record of getting fitted things to fit me well.????????
> 
> I've been going to ask, I had that big bag of roving that my friend got at the garage sale a couple of years ago & decided to roll it into dryer balls- guess what all my friends are getting for Christmas?- Anyway, for those who have made dryer balls, I rolled it up & stuffed it in the legs of old pantyhose to felt. Some of them have felted so that the pantyhose is now part of them& I can't pull it off. Has anyone had this happen? Some I simply can't get it peeled off & those I did get it removed from was a real struggle. The ones I previously made were from processed wool & they didn't do that. I don't think it will matter if it stays on except they don't look as nice.


It will feel good to have the Henley done. As for the pantyhose, perhaps getting the dryer balls damp will loosen it up?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I would add that chamomile is good for relaxing, sleep and to use for steaming when you have a chest cold. One important thing to know about essential oils is that the US does not grade them as Europe does, and there is a great difference in the quality. The best I have found are made by a company called Young Living; some YL oils are available on Amazon. If you want oils for their therapeutic quality, don't buy them at Target, unless you just want them for their scent. Some better quality ones are available at Health food stores, Whole Foods and co-ops. Good ones are expensive, but you only need small amounts and they last forever. Libraries have lots of books on oils. I have taught many classes on their history and use. I got interested in them when we started using them with dementia patients in assisted living facilities.


I drink chamomile tea rather than using the oil; the ones I ordered many years ago are still quite potent. I don't remember where they came from, but it was a health-natural living type of site.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, good the dryer is an inexpensive fix.

Sam, hope you are feeling better today, and you, too, Joy.

Kaye Jo, I hear you on the pressure headache--they're terrible. I hope your goes soon.

I found the honey cream soap recipe at last so will send that on. If anyone else wants it, I can post it here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, good the dryer is an inexpensive fix.
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling better today, and you, too, Joy.
> 
> ...


I'd like it too. Thanks.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I’m hiding in my bedroom for a few minutes of peace and quiet! ???? just put lunch out and figured the troops will be happy for a bit while I attempt to catch up here! Although I see you are on page 50 something and I’m still back in the 30’s, so I will probably not catch up any time soon!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Looks like a basic top down in garter stitch to me with yo for the increases and some variation of the feather and fan stitch, not to sure about the hood


Ahhh and the hood is what I would love to figure out....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Joy


????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, so happy to see your post. Looking forward to sangha. Several of us have autoimmune issues so we stay home if sick or wear masks. I shampooed my hair then sat in sun for it to dry. Wonderful but definitely nap time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, so happy to see your post. Looking forward to sangha. Several of us have autoimmune issues so we stay home if sick or wear masks. I shampooed my hair then sat in sun for it to dry. Wonderful but definitely nap time.


Dreamweaver(Jynx) sends love and best wishes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh gosh, I have a daughter almost your age!! :sm06: :sm06:


Tami. Me too! My Cathy was 58 in March.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this from Matthew. It is one of the drawings he did for his friend's graduation gift. Beautiful IMHO as all his work is!


Wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got good news from DH last night. He can fix my clothes dryer! The new part will be about $33. While he was ordering it, I told him to order a new lint catcher, as the screen is badly frayed at the edges of the frame. That was about $35, so for less than $80 I will be good to go in a few days.
> 
> It's a dreary day, but considerably cooler today than yesterday. We hit a record of 95°F. Today is to be about 80°F.
> 
> We arrived home from our RV rally at about 2pm on Sunday. As soon as we had the stuff we need in the house unloaded and put away, we went out for lunch/dinner. We didn't stop for lunch, as there wasn't anything left to eat but bread in the RV, and we missed the few places we could have stopped at with enough room to park the RV with the truck being towed. We both found something to snack on later.


Whoohoo!! That's great!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for posting the link. I imagine that was quite a wonderful day. I loved seeing the pictures of all the pageantry.


Yes, I enjoyed that too...thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. Miss Jynx, plz give her my love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> What a lovely baby hoodie! :sm11:
> (Maatje's photos posted on Page 39 of this thread... showed up under today's *Newest Pictures*)
> 
> Maatje and Swedenme, I believe the basic construction method may be similar to the Dutch Heel Baby Hoodie by Pam Stiff on ravelry and Knit a Little Bit - Dutch Heel Hooded Cardigan... just add lace!
> ...


Welcome to the tea table, and thank you for the links to the patterns, those are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. How is Marla doing?


She is doing better, tired a bit and sore, but not too bad, she sees the surgeon tomorrow for the follow-up, she's hoping that they'll take the drains out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, good the dryer is an inexpensive fix.
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling better today, and you, too, Joy.
> 
> ...


Me too, hope you don't have one from the fire smoke around you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The only real talent there was picking the ball of yarn and following a pattern I have done a few times now as I really like it! However as I said I really love the look of this one.
> 
> Needed to order more yarn for the temperature Blanket likely need 3 more balls so ordered them all. Would have cost me $47 including postage so instead I ordered another ball for a total of $54. Figured effectively $7 for a 200gm ball of pure superwash wool was too good to pass up so bought it. As I haven't yet started my yarn diet that was fine. Even on my yarn diet the first 3 would have been bought. Thought this would make a nice cardigan for E (with the froggie buttons she loved!) https://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/candyland-luxury I got limelicious-the light green.


Ooh, what lovely colors, the green will be perfect with the frog buttons. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. Miss Jynx, plz give her my love.


I will.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She is doing better, tired a bit and sore, but not too bad, she sees the surgeon tomorrow for the follow-up, she's hoping that they'll take the drains out.


Oh the cursed drains. I hope they take them out. Sure can sleep easier without them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is that from the palace? --- sam


Swedenme said:


> She walks like she has just got off a horse too :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> She is doing better, tired a bit and sore, but not too bad, she sees the surgeon tomorrow for the follow-up, she's hoping that they'll take the drains out.


I hope she gets the drains out tomorrow. She'll feel so much better when they come out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does she do? --- sam



angelam said:


> Yes Princess Anne is the Princess Royal, it's the title always given to the eldest daughter of the sovereign.
> She has her home in Gloucestershire which is in the south west of the UK but also has a working base at Buckingham Palace. You may not see too much of her but she is one of the hardest working royals.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could have - it would have been true. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> I too very nearly commented on the pot calling the kettle black (at least I don't think I said it!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, hope you don't have one from the fire smoke around you.


Not so far--air is looking a bit better since the rain and I'm hoping it lasts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay--I'm attaching the soap recipe as a pdf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by the way - when last did you visit christopher and how was he. does he ever get out to exercise or get some fresh air? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news on the dryer Tami. Sure is good to have husband handy at doing such things.


tami_ohio said:


> I got good news from DH last night. He can fix my clothes dryer! The new part will be about $33. While he was ordering it, I told him to order a new lint catcher, as the screen is badly frayed at the edges of the frame. That was about $35, so for less than $80 I will be good to go in a few days.
> 
> It's a dreary day, but considerably cooler today than yesterday. We hit a record of 95°F. Today is to be about 80°F.
> 
> We arrived home from our RV rally at about 2pm on Sunday. As soon as we had the stuff we need in the house unloaded and put away, we went out for lunch/dinner. We didn't stop for lunch, as there wasn't anything left to eat but bread in the RV, and we missed the few places we could have stopped at with enough room to park the RV with the truck being towed. We both found something to snack on later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good points machriste. There are many, many EOs that are wonderful to use for various reasons. Also, one way to check if the oils is 100% pure essential oils is to put a small drop on a piece of white paper and let it dry. You should not see any "ring" or oil spot once it has dried. It you do, then it has had something else added such as a carrier oil. I just learned this myself from the class I attended.


machriste said:


> I would add that chamomile is good for relaxing, sleep and to use for steaming when you have a chest cold. One important thing to know about essential oils is that the US does not grade them as Europe does, and there is a great difference in the quality. The best I have found are made by a company called Young Living; some YL oils are available on Amazon. If you want oils for their therapeutic quality, don't buy them at Target, unless you just want them for their scent. Some better quality ones are available at Health food stores, Whole Foods and co-ops. Good ones are expensive, but you only need small amounts and they last forever. Libraries have lots of books on oils. I have taught many classes on their history and use. I got interested in them when we started using them with dementia patients in assisted living facilities.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay--I'm attaching the soap recipe as a pdf.


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another very reputable company to get EOs from is Plant Therapy and Doterra. What I don't like about Doterra is that you have to join (like a membership for a fee) and then still have to purchase the oils which the price pretty high. I know since my DstepD has recently started selling them. Another thing I don't like is that they promote ingesting them and even though they may "train" their reps they are not qualified to make such a decision for you. It's a real issue for me. Except for one bottle I've order through my DstepD (she is placing order without me having to join) I don't buy from them; their oils are good however. and you can find some of them on Amazon too. 
I'll see if I can round up the list I have of other reputable EO businesses.


Cashmeregma said:


> I use the food grade ones but couldn't remember what I bought so thank you for the name "Young Living." I use them on skin problems, like frankincense and myrrh and I make my own deodorant and have used carrot oil, hard to find, and a little peppermint. I use the high quality if it is going on my body. I use very little in the deodorant as the heat from the body would make the scent overwhelming. LOL. So little that the fragrance is not really noticeable. Perhaps better than the alternative odor, but still.... :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good points machriste. There are many, many EOs that are wonderful to use for various reasons. Also, one way to check if the oils is 100% pure essential oils is to put a small drop on a piece of white paper and let it dry. You should not see any "ring" or oil spot once it has dried. It you do, then it has had something else added such as a carrier oil. I just learned this myself from the class I attended.


Good info.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be great. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Tami, good the dryer is an inexpensive fix.
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling better today, and you, too, Joy.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will we see her for the kap? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver(Jynx) sends love and best wishes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> will we see her for the kap? --- sam


She's still in the undecided column.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay--I'm attaching the soap recipe as a pdf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go check on dinner. TTYL hopefully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell her i am looking forward to seeing her and gerry. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She's still in the undecided column.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell her i am looking forward to seeing her and gerry. --- sam


I will.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good points machriste. There are many, many EOs that are wonderful to use for various reasons. Also, one way to check if the oils is 100% pure essential oils is to put a small drop on a piece of white paper and let it dry. You should not see any "ring" or oil spot once it has dried. It you do, then it has had something else added such as a carrier oil. I just learned this myself from the class I attended.


Funny thing, I saw a facebook post this morning that had a list of oils for anxiety--I had all but one. I guess something drew me to those particular ones when I bought them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam do hope you continue to improve! Winter solstice coming up for us, then the long haul back into some lighter days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keep mending, Sam (and I'd be happy to give you the extra pounds that menopause seems to have given me!). I need to get to work on that...and on that note, I do need to fix supper. Haha


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks, Gwen. I will be checking out your link. I agree about not ingesting any EOs.


Those are the reasons I bought those particular EO. With my husband's dementia etc. I thought that they might help.
Do I mix them together in water in a vase and put in sticks or 1 at a time in water or oil and put in bamboo skewers. I am willing to try new things if this relaxes etc.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I thought the Queen looked absolutely beautiful; not just the clothing but her face was lovely. Hard to believe she is 92.


 :sm24: :sm24: I really enjoyed all the pomp.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh the cursed drains. I hope they take them out. Sure can sleep easier without them


Yes, they aren't fun, that's for sure. She's been sleeping in the recliner since her bed is too high to get in and out of easily with the surgery site where it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not so far--air is looking a bit better since the rain and I'm hoping it lasts.


That's good, hopefully it will stay that way. I'm enjoying the cooler air here, but the cloud cover is so oppressive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> by the way - when last did you visit christopher and how was he. does he ever get out to exercise or get some fresh air? --- sam


It's been a while since I've been over there, but I've been writing back and forth to him and sending him books via Amazon, he seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


Very good that you've gained a few pounds, hopefully a few more.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> I would add that chamomile is good for relaxing, sleep and to use for steaming when you have a chest cold. One important thing to know about essential oils is that the US does not grade them as Europe does, and there is a great difference in the quality. The best I have found are made by a company called Young Living; some YL oils are available on Amazon. If you want oils for their therapeutic quality, don't buy them at Target, unless you just want them for their scent. Some better quality ones are available at Health food stores, Whole Foods and co-ops. Good ones are expensive, but you only need small amounts and they last forever. Libraries have lots of books on oils. I have taught many classes on their history and use. I got interested in them when we started using them with dementia patients in assisted living facilities.


I bought 4oz bottles on Amazon to use with my dementia DH at home. What do they do with them?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the sweater fits you. As for the dryer balls, I don't know. I've only made them from wool yarn, not roving.


When I made dryer balls years ago with kids at camp we just wrapped them into balls of wool and used Dawn and their hands to manipulate them with warm water, rinse keep working we really didn't need nylon socks unless putting in washing machine & dryer. Never had a problem with getting sock stuck on ball.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It will feel good to have the Henley done. As for the pantyhose, perhaps getting the dryer balls damp will loosen it up?


Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, good the dryer is an inexpensive fix.
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling better today, and you, too, Joy.
> 
> ...


I'd like it also. Please post. Thank you in advance :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami. Me too! My Cathy was 58 in March.


Our daughter just turned 40 on June 13th


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's been a while since I've been over there, but I've been writing back and forth to him and sending him books via Amazon, he seems to be doing fine.


Has he been to court yet or know when he will get out?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has he been to court yet or know when he will get out?


Court on July 18.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they aren't fun, that's for sure. She's been sleeping in the recliner since her bed is too high to get in and out of easily with the surgery site where it is.


With incision in the "bikini" area, it's nearly impossible to bend from the waist. Getting out of bed required a series of rolling onto the stomach and sliding to get feet on the floor and then pushing off of the bed to stand up. If the drains are nearly empty at each checking point, they will likely be taken out. What a relief it will be for her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess I better go throw some BLTs together, chips and pickles along with a HB egg and custard for dessert.
Just have to guess how hungry he is and give him variety, or I'm bored. TTYL I'll look for answers later


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen:
http://www.indigowild.com
See some soaps made with goat's milk that have those bright colors, fragrances and ridges.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> With incision in the "bikini" area, it's nearly impossible to bend from the waist. Getting out of bed required a series of rolling onto the stomach and sliding to get feet on the floor and then pushing off of the bed to stand up. If the drains are nearly empty at each checking point, they will likely be taken out. What a relief it will be for her.


Lol, yes, that would be an interesting feet to get off the bed, it was bad enough being pregnant with a water bed. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver(Jynx) sends love and best wishes.


Thanks and right back at her. We haven't heard from her in ages. I hope she and Gerry are okay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


glad that you are doing a bit better. Maybe you will gain a few more pounds during KAP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


I'm glad that you've gained a few pounds. Sure wish I could share some of mine with you. I need to lose about 10 so I can get back into my summer clothes. Didn't the doctor think your bp is low? Normal is 120/80. I hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo. 
Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


Wonderful. Hoping you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a lovely birthday with Julie.,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


Fabulous!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you ladies, it certainly warmed up this chilly day inside and out! I saw her fabulous WIPs she is working on also, such a talent Julie has.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


That's awesome.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fan, such a lovely basket. Love English Breakfast Tea, but drink Decaf! LOL Doesn't have the punch.
Sounds a wonderful, tasty time.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fan, such a lovely basket. Love English Breakfast Tea, but drink Decaf! LOL Doesn't have the punch.
> Sounds a wonderful, tasty time.


I meant I have to drink decaf!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks re the gift, I am very lucky having dear Julie for a friend and neighbour.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days. 
I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got good news from DH last night. He can fix my clothes dryer! The new part will be about $33. While he was ordering it, I told him to order a new lint catcher, as the screen is badly frayed at the edges of the frame. That was about $35, so for less than $80 I will be good to go in a few days.
> 
> It's a dreary day, but considerably cooler today than yesterday. We hit a record of 95°F. Today is to be about 80°F.
> 
> We arrived home from our RV rally at about 2pm on Sunday. As soon as we had the stuff we need in the house unloaded and put away, we went out for lunch/dinner. We didn't stop for lunch, as there wasn't anything left to eat but bread in the RV, and we missed the few places we could have stopped at with enough room to park the RV with the truck being towed. We both found something to snack on later.


Good about the dishwasher and the cooler weather. 95 is hot even when used to it but even worse when not used to it. Is it humid as well? If so that makes it even worse.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, I like your shawl!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I like your shawl!


Thank you It is a bit of an experiment and was easy to do. 
Hope you are feeling ok! Warm healing wishes to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


I like it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it.


Thank you Rookie, much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, what a lovely birthday lunch & gift, Nice shawl, I thin everyone is more critical of their own work

10 pm & still very hot in the house. DH has been talking about putting in A/C, seems a little crazy to me when e don’t have that much hot weather but I’m just the wife.????. I love these long days, it’s still bright outside, if I was more ambitious & willing to brave the mosquitoes, I should get out for a walk????????
I finished off my sweater, now have it blocking, will post a photo when it’s dry


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had nice visit with sangha sisters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


That sounds like a fantastic way to spend the day!!! Yummy for sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


It's very pretty, it will be even better when blocked. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely birthday lunch & gift, Nice shawl, I thin everyone is more critical of their own work
> 
> 10 pm & still very hot in the house. DH has been talking about putting in A/C, seems a little crazy to me when e don't have that much hot weather but I'm just the wife.????. I love these long days, it's still bright outside, if I was more ambitious & willing to brave the mosquitoes, I should get out for a walk????????
> I finished off my sweater, now have it blocking, will post a photo when it's dry


Lol, but it would be nice on the days that are very hot, but I'm not sure it would be worth spending much money on for only a couple days a year. 
The mosquitos seem to think that I'm a tasty dinner, so I try to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had nice visit with sangha sisters.


That is very good, and great for lifting your spirits if needed too. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank You KayeJo, the gift box has been opened and Stu has selected what he would like and headed to his man cave for a good munch! 
I think I will like the shawl better once it has been blocked. Might go and do it right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank You KayeJo, the gift box has been opened and Stu has selected what he would like and headed to his man cave for a good munch!
> I think I will like the shawl better once it has been blocked. Might go and do it right now.


Haha!! Too funny, that didn't take him long. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm almost 73 or 45, depending on whether you want the age or the birth year. ???? :sm23:
> 
> I must say I am feeling a lot older today. Just drained and no energy at all. I wake up great but too early, however, I must say that the weather today is absolutely perfect, so if I'm tired, it will be a nice day to soak up a little sunshine and fresh air. I really need to get back on my vitamins as they seem to really make a difference for me.


YOu've also only just got back from overseas and that is tiring as well- remember how well you did there and so accept some tiredness now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I'm hiding in my bedroom for a few minutes of peace and quiet! ???? just put lunch out and figured the troops will be happy for a bit while I attempt to catch up here! Although I see you are on page 50 something and I'm still back in the 30's, so I will probably not catch up any time soon!


Lol I sometimes hide out in the bedroom too especially when I get an overload of sport ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver(Jynx) sends love and best wishes.


Is she feeling better ? I do hope so


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So do you have lavender plants by the doors or the oil?
> 
> Glad to hear your Great niece is doing better


I have 3 small plants in my living room , bedroom and son's room , I also use a spray round the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


That is good news Sam, hope the extra medication helps


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


Meal sounds delicious Fan and your early birthday gift looks wonderful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


Your shawl looks lovely Fan , you should wait till it's blocked before being critical, I love the way the lace part opens up and almost becomes something completely different after blocking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely birthday lunch & gift, Nice shawl, I thin everyone is more critical of their own work
> 
> 10 pm & still very hot in the house. DH has been talking about putting in A/C, seems a little crazy to me when e don't have that much hot weather but I'm just the wife.????. I love these long days, it's still bright outside, if I was more ambitious & willing to brave the mosquitoes, I should get out for a walk????????
> I finished off my sweater, now have it blocking, will post a photo when it's dry


I love the long days too 
Look forward to seeing a picture of your sweater and hoping it fit


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your shawl looks lovely Fan , you should wait till it's blocked before being critical, I love the way the lace part opens up and almost becomes something completely different after blocking


Thank you Sonja, I definitely need to get it blocked. Having myself some rye and caraway crackers with Danish Brie from the gift box. Oh they are yummy won't last too long.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


Sounds like a good doctor's visit. Great news on the weight gain, keep it going Sam.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


W hat a lovely birthday gift. My eyes were immediately drawn to the Brie. I just love Brie. Enjoy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> W hat a lovely birthday gift. My eyes were immediately drawn to the Brie. I just love Brie. Enjoy!


Thanks, have just demolished some rye and caraway crackers with the Brie yummy!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great birthday lunch and gift Fan . Many Happy Returns


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm hiding in my bedroom for a few minutes of peace and quiet! ???? just put lunch out and figured the troops will be happy for a bit while I attempt to catch up here! Although I see you are on page 50 something and I'm still back in the 30's, so I will probably not catch up any time soon!


Sometimes keeping up is very tough work!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I didn't even notice you spelt mum correctly! :sm01:


RE Kaye Jo.... me either..LOL. I think I am used to seeing it spelled either way after being on TP for so long. :sm11:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan, just seen your birthday basket and your crocheted shawl, both are lovely. It’s amazing that you and Julie are within easy visiting distance! I like the shawl, it will be perfect for flinging over your shoulders and you are too critical of your own work. Maybe you will be happier with it once it’s blocked. Hope you will have a special time on your birthday and many happy returns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


It was a pleasure to see you! Glad it all went down well!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ve finally finished a shawl I’ve been struggling with for weeks, I think I’ve tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it’s a pattern I’ve made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I’m blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It’s a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Tinked or (k)not, your effort was worth it, very lovely!!! Beading was a great extra.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> Tinked or (k)not, your effort was worth it, very lovely!!! Beading was a great extra.


Thankyou for those kind words!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


That's beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


That's definitely better news Sam - keep on gaining that weght.....I'll be very happy to send you some! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It was only 2c here still at 8am this morning and slowly got up to 13c by 3.30pm. Gee wizz it was cold this morning. Just thought I would share that useless bit of information....LOL. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments about the BSJ for Gordon. Should be nice and warm for him in this cold spell we are having.
> 
> The last three days have been very cold (well for us) the warmest of them was 13.9 (57) but 12.9 and 12.5 (54.5) really are getting very cold for us. But two dry days-and today I actually got a load of washing done yesterday dry outside! But looks like it was a similar temperature again today. Very helpful as this is not the colour I am low on so will help me not get too far behind while I wait for the next yarn to come (most of the days in the following week will probably be the one I am low on though).


Brrr not looking forward to July as it will be our coldest month... but then the sooner it we get it over with the better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Great birthday lunch and gift Fan . Many Happy Returns


Thank you but it is a few days away, 4th July is my birthday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


The shawl is lovely Lin ,is it for yourself or a gift ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I like your shawl!


Me too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fan, just seen your birthday basket and your crocheted shawl, both are lovely. It's amazing that you and Julie are within easy visiting distance! I like the shawl, it will be perfect for flinging over your shoulders and you are too critical of your own work. Maybe you will be happier with it once it's blocked. Hope you will have a special time on your birthday and many happy returns.


Thank you your shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It was only 2c here still at 8am this morning and slowly got up to 13c by 3.30pm. Gee wizz it was cold this morning. Just thought I would share that useless bit of information....LOL. :sm06:


Chilly chilly hope you are managing to stay warm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, thank you for your wisdom. Woke feeling much better. Tylenol is helping with tightness and pulling of chest incision. Took French bath and all clean jammies. I walked around more yesterday. Hoping Al will take me to feed Buster carrots. Getting house bound. Mindy was talking of yoga so will pull out my yoga mat and do a few floor poses. I'm going to pop by sangha after their meditation just to connect with sangha sisters. I'm thinking sitting upright on cushion may tire me too much right now. But I can meditate "with them" in my bed and then pop in.
> Stephanie, my friend from grade and high school told me we a having 60th reunion in Orlando end of Jan 2019. We graduated North Shore High School, Glen Head, NY. But over 20 of us live in FL so that works well. Stephanie and Ed are going. Al probably won't. He traveled enough as Grumman Tech Rep and doesn't want to fly anymore. Thinking maybe I could meet Gwen if I had stopover in Atlanta!


That would be a great trip for you.... :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


Well worth the blood sweat and tears, it's beautiful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami. Me too! My Cathy was 58 in March.


And thats my age right now too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great news on the dryer Tami. Sure is good to have husband handy at doing such things.


Ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


Well done on the weight gain Sam., hope the meds have you feeling much better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


Oh how lovely! Lunch sounds very yummy. So glad you both had a nice time. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


Very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I like your shawl!


So do I. It is beautiful and will, indeed, make a nice warmer for the cold weather.
TNS, your shawl is gorgeous. Great work.
Good work on the weight gain Sam. Hoping that you continue on a path of health.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


Wow that is very lovely. I wouldnt have the patience to make something that lacy... well done. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Chilly chilly hope you are managing to stay warm


Yep, I have a very warm dressing gown for the mornings, and was at my volunteering today and they always have heaters on about 23c so quite warm indeed.Even had my cardigan off in there for a while. :sm19:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's definitely better news Sam - keep on gaining that weght.....I'll be very happy to send you some! :sm16: :sm09:


I agree, keep those pounds gained.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The shawl is lovely Lin ,is it for yourself or a gift ?


Thank you Sonja. I knitted it for myself, to go with a summer dress.
And thanks to everyone else who has commented on it, sorry not to thank you all individually.... :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


That is gorgeous Lin and such a lovely colour. You have much more patience than I!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Seems like a good news day—two lovely shawls and some pounds added to Sam; life is good!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS and Fan both shawls are lovely I’ve never seen anyone wearing them here though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


Stunning! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great news on the dryer Tami. Sure is good to have husband handy at doing such things.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another very reputable company to get EOs from is Plant Therapy and Doterra. What I don't like about Doterra is that you have to join (like a membership for a fee) and then still have to purchase the oils which the price pretty high. I know since my DstepD has recently started selling them. Another thing I don't like is that they promote ingesting them and even though they may "train" their reps they are not qualified to make such a decision for you. It's a real issue for me. Except for one bottle I've order through my DstepD (she is placing order without me having to join) I don't buy from them; their oils are good however. and you can find some of them on Amazon too.
> I'll see if I can round up the list I have of other reputable EO businesses.


I agree with you on the doTERRA EO. Very good quality but the first rep I bought from was promoting ingesting certain ones. In my opinion, not a good thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


That's great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, yes, that would be an interesting feet to get off the bed, it was bad enough being pregnant with a water bed. :sm09:


I loved the waterbed when I was pregnant! No issue getting out that I remember. The problem is we have a temperpedic mattress and base IN the waterbed frame. DH had to cut a piece off of the frame when I had my hysterectomy so I could get out of bed without him to help. He took a few days off when I had it . I could do everything else but get up by myself. He worked midnight shift at the time. Hmm come to think about it, that was between the waterbed and the temperpedic. That was just a regular mattress. Once he cut the piece out of the sideboard, I could get up alone and he could go back to work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


How wonderful! Sounds like you had a great early birthday celebration.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I spent a whole summer the year I was 14 smelling of chamomile, ????I had really blonde white hair that started turning more of a light toffee colour , someone told me if I picked fresh chamomile stewed it for awhile and left it on my head over night it would lighten my hair up , told you I was gullible


I, too, was really white blonde. So I used straight lemon juice to keep it lighter. Didn't need it in the summers actually as I got really bleached out with sun. But winters.
Then as it started darkening maybe in my mid-20's I went back to lemon juice.
Never heard of chamomile in my house. Had to wait until I became a hippie and then I knew all that good stuff. Some we are still using, right: chamomile, Dr. Bronners Castile soap, granola (home made), fun times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh gosh, I have a daughter almost your age!! :sm06: :sm06:


Lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver(Jynx) sends love and best wishes.


Sending love back!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami. Me too! My Cathy was 58 in March.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good about the dishwasher and the cooler weather. 95 is hot even when used to it but even worse when not used to it. Is it humid as well? If so that makes it even worse.


Yes, it's humid. It was cooler yesterday, and again today. But it rained again over night. When I went out to get yesterday's mail there was only 1 1/2" in the rain gauge. It must have been heavier rain where it had been reported from in our town. We are only about 6 miles straight south of Lake Erie, one of the Great Lakes in the USA. So we do get more humidity than some.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> That's definitely better news Sam - keep on gaining that weght.....I'll be very happy to send you some! :sm16: :sm09:


I have lots of weight I could send and then I'll have my husband donate some of his. He has a big appetite but is not moving much & it adds up
Glad Sam gained some weight too bad to lose it when you really need it.
Those of us that need to lose it seem not able to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


Nicely done! Love the color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank You KayeJo, the gift box has been opened and Stu has selected what he would like and headed to his man cave for a good munch!
> I think I will like the shawl better once it has been blocked. Might go and do it right now.


It's really amazing the difference blocking makes. I'd never even heard of blocking before I discovered KP but then I never knit anything Lacey then either. KP has made me a much more adventurous knitter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Tinked or (k)not, your effort was worth it, very lovely!!! Beading was a great extra.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will visit often. What are you working on?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's definitely better news Sam - keep on gaining that weght.....I'll be very happy to send you some! :sm16: :sm09:


Wouldn't it be nice if we could easily share excess ????????I know I'd have lots to send


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


Lunch sounds delicious and what a lovely gift basket.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, a lovely, heirloom quality shawl!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That would be a great trip for you.... :sm11:


Sure would.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


It's very pretty - makes me think of a butterfly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really amazing the difference blocking makes. I'd never even heard of blocking before I discovered KP but then I never knit anything Lacey then either. KP has made me a much more adventurous knitter.


same here!
I blocked as suggested It made a real difference. I used bed etc. Then I sent away for all the real stuff and haven't completed anything to block since.
I have started 3 shawls, but it takes my rapt attention to knit lace and I have too many interruptions to get it right, at present. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lin, great showal & what a pretty color.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It is interesting (but seems strange) to be corresponding with people who have freezing weather in our summer. In India they talked about seasons but it was only rainy, hot or hotter. Ha,Ha. I have so much to learn from you folks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


Your shawl is lovely. I still have one I need to block - I just keep putting it off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Anyone know if I could use lidocaine on incision site? Haven’t had pain pills since day after I came home from hospital due to nausea. Taking 2 Tylenol every 4 hours but pain level probably a 5.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

If incision is closed and healing, I don't think numbing spray would do harm.
I 1st learned about it with my second child I had an episiotomy and was told to spray regular.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, oh! I will definitely try. Thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, a lovely, heirloom quality shawl!


Too many mistakes for that! But thank you for being so kind as to say it. Hugs, lin.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting to bed a little earlier each night (1/2 hour)to see if that helps DH.
He was awake from 3a.m. every hour. So obviously, I didn't get much sleep as I have to get up to help every hour.
At about 5-6 the kitten somehow got into the room and up on the bed. He was more restless than DH. I thought of straightening his blanket out as he had in a ball. I was wanting a little rest too much to bother. When I had to get up at 7:30 for the day. There was more than the 3 of us in the bed. He had caught a mouse & brought it along.
No wonder he was so restless (probably chasing mouse around the bed). I sure am glad that I didn't check or straighten the blanket in the dark during the night.
He was born in August, came in October and a rascal since.There was an option to let him out or return him, as he kept escaping. Well he chose to go to the top of the tree for 4 days & 3 nights. Hasn't tried to go out since. so I guess honey has a mind of his own. He shall stay here as he is a Mouser.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, oh! I will definitely try. Thank you.


Hope it helps! Have you tried heat or cold? they use it for everything else.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> TNS and Fan both shawls are lovely I've never seen anyone wearing them here though.


No, I always think that. I don't think we have the fierce air conditioning in shops and restaurants that those in hotter climates sometimes have, therefore don't need a shawl/wrap.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I always need a wrap on my arms. Seems I can't get a shawl done yet, I bought several "Sun shirts" to wear most days. keeps sun off and just warm enough to keep cool off inside some places.
The 2 finished shawl are both beauties. I hope to finish mine someday. I made one before out of acrylic, but it looks mousey. These that I started are out of sock yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, lidocaine créeme with aspirin helps. I’m not sure if it’s the incision or nerve pain. Just dang uncomfortable.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Joy, do what you need to do. Discomfort is not easy to deal with after surgery of any type. I have just bought spray. I'm sure cream would work just as well if it does not irritate your skin. M-E
You have already been so brave to go for the double surgery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have had that cloud cover for two days now and yes - it is depressing and oppressive. the humidity is quite high though. the boys each have a game tonight - it's not going to be very pleasant for players or parents. tuesday when it was a 93° they each had a game also. heidi came home slightly sun burned. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's good, hopefully it will stay that way. I'm enjoying the cooler air here, but the cloud cover is so oppressive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far away is he? and does he have a final sentence? what kind of books? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's been a while since I've been over there, but I've been writing back and forth to him and sending him books via Amazon, he seems to be doing fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Getting to bed a little earlier each night (1/2 hour)to see if that helps DH.
> He was awake from 3a.m. every hour. So obviously, I didn't get much sleep as I have to get up to help every hour.
> At about 5-6 the kitten somehow got into the room and up on the bed. He was more restless than DH. I thought of straightening his blanket out as he had in a ball. I was wanting a little rest too much to bother. When I had to get up at 7:30 for the day. There was more than the 3 of us in the bed. He had caught a mouse & brought it along.
> No wonder he was so restless (probably chasing mouse around the bed). I sure am glad that I didn't check or straighten the blanket in the dark during the night.
> He was born in August, came in October and a rascal since.There was an option to let him out or return him, as he kept escaping. Well he chose to go to the top of the tree for 4 days & 3 nights. Hasn't tried to go out since. so I guess honey has a mind of his own. He shall stay here as he is a Mouser.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Anyone know if I could use lidocaine on incision site? Haven't had pain pills since day after I came home from hospital due to nausea. Taking 2 Tylenol every 4 hours but pain level probably a 5.


My thought is that the incision is to new to put anything on it. But I have no medical knowledge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my b/p always runs low - it's when it gets into the 70's over whenever that they start to worry. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm glad that you've gained a few pounds. Sure wish I could share some of mine with you. I need to lose about 10 so I can get back into my summer clothes. Didn't the doctor think your bp is low? Normal is 120/80. I hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely basket of stuff - lunch sounds delicious. lovely of julie to have such a good lunch for you. lucky you. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have had that cloud cover for two days now and yes - it is depressing and oppressive. the humidity is quite high though. the boys each have a game tonight - it's not going to be very pleasant for players or parents. tuesday when it was a 93° they each had a game also. heidi came home slightly sun burned. --- sam


Damien had a game in Monday's 95°F heat. Yuck. Amber took plenty of water and frozen fruit for the boys. Last night's game was cancelled because the field was supposedly too wet. He probably has a game tonight, but I'm not sure. They are still undefeated!!! He is on a multi nationality team, and there has been a few problems from other teams this year. I am ready to string up a coach on one team, and parents on another. I am VERY proud of our boys. They showed nothing but respect, even after the nasty comments and gestures made by the other team's coach and parents.One of the boy's dad speaks mostly Spanish, very little English. He shouts encouragement to all of the boys in Spanish, as that is easiest for him. He is a great dad, very nice man. First incident was a parent on another team that kept flipping their finger over their lips, like we make noise for babies, and other gestures at him. The next incident was the coach on another team. Said go back where you came from. In front of ALL team members and parents, including his own team. I was very proud of his team, as they did not join him in his rudeness. When I heard about it, I said the league association needed to be notified. I know they were, but don't know the outcome. As far as I am concerned, he should not be coaching. You can't do much about the rude parents, unless it is something really out of hand, then the umpires can make them leave the area, but that's about it for parents. The coach should have been sidelined and told to keep his mouth shut by the umpire, but wasn't. Best response our boys can give is to beat the pants off of the other teams. And they have! They are a great bunch of players and parents that have become D's baseball family.

It's supposed to be near 80 today but is barely 70.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely to me. it definitely will keep the shoulders warm. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you feeling today joy? did you get to feed the horses? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I like your shawl!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my b/p always runs low - it's when it gets into the 70's over whenever that they start to worry. lol --- sam


I'm sure your doctor knows what's normal for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you all remember our member OneApril? She had posted for a couple of years, then stopped last June, just before KAP. Her DD was to get married the same weekend as KAP last year. Her DD's DFIL had a fall and was hospitalized for several weeks, so the wedding was put on hold. Well, I have been thinking of her, so finally sent her a message. She is doing good. The kids were finally married this February! The DFIL is almost back to normal, finally. She said she was embarrased to come back to the table after so long away, but I told her she would be welcomed back with open arms. I hope she will pop in again. She sent me a couple photos from the wedding. Her DD is gorgeous! 

Also, has anyone heard from NurseNikki? She has also been missing for a long time. I think she stopped in soon after she started her new job, but it's been a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty - love the bottom with beads. --- sam



TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome and i hope you are enjoying sharing a cuppa with us, we sure are enjoying you and would like to know more about you. what are you knitting. we hope you continue visiting us whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Tinked or (k)not, your effort was worth it, very lovely!!! Beading was a great extra.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you all remember our member OneApril? She had posted for a couple of years, then stopped last June, just before KAP. Her DD was to get married the same weekend as KAP last year. Her DD's DFIL had a fall and was hospitalized for several weeks, so the wedding was put on hold. Well, I have been thinking of her, so finally sent her a message. She is doing good. The kids were finally married this February! The DFIL is almost back to normal, finally. She said she was embarrased to come back to the table after so long away, but I told her she would be welcomed back with open arms. I hope she will pop in again. She sent me a couple photos from the wedding. Her DD is gorgeous!
> 
> Also, has anyone heard from NurseNikki? She has also been missing for a long time. I think she stopped in soon after she started her new job, but it's been a long time.


Thank you Tami I have been thinking about her too , but was a bit unsure wether to message her , as I put my big foot in my mouth last year as I sent her a message to congratulate her on her daughters wedding and she told me all about SIL s fathers accident and the postponed wedding 
I'm so happy that they finally got married and his father is doing so well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was cold here this morning also - heidi came over around nine this morning and it was still just 69°. it was warmed up a little - just 72° with 83% humidity mid-afternoon. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It was only 2c here still at 8am this morning and slowly got up to 13c by 3.30pm. Gee wizz it was cold this morning. Just thought I would share that useless bit of information....LOL. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could use arnica gel. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, lidocaine créeme with aspirin helps. I'm not sure if it's the incision or nerve pain. Just dang uncomfortable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i also wish we would hear from betty once in a while. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Do you all remember our member OneApril? She had posted for a couple of years, then stopped last June, just before KAP. Her DD was to get married the same weekend as KAP last year. Her DD's DFIL had a fall and was hospitalized for several weeks, so the wedding was put on hold. Well, I have been thinking of her, so finally sent her a message. She is doing good. The kids were finally married this February! The DFIL is almost back to normal, finally. She said she was embarrased to come back to the table after so long away, but I told her she would be welcomed back with open arms. I hope she will pop in again. She sent me a couple photos from the wedding. Her DD is gorgeous!
> 
> Also, has anyone heard from NurseNikki? She has also been missing for a long time. I think she stopped in soon after she started her new job, but it's been a long time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I’m proud of your boys too. Hope coach is pulled from team. Thank you for connecting with OneApril! Life happens and we always welcome everyone back with open arms.
Sam, didn’t feed horses today. Rough night. Better with lidocaine but still sore. Maybe tomorrow. Today’s goal cut Maya’s nails and change sheets. Rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i also wish we would hear from betty once in a while. --- sam


Betty posts over on main sometimes Sam , she has been getting some commissions for her crochet names and making some beautiful quilts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would suggest you diffuse them. You can simply put a few drops of the oil on a dish ( do NOT use plastic!) and let if diffuse that way or purchase a diffuser; (you can find relatively inexpensive ones at many place or online like at Amazon.) I have both an wax diffuser (uses soy wax blocks that are unscented) and a water diffuser. Also, inspite of directions not to put EOs in a humidifier you can put a drop or two in the water of a humidifier.


Pearls Girls said:


> I bought 4oz bottles on Amazon to use with my dementia DH at home. What do they do with them?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty and delicate looking. Happy Birthday too! Wonderful to have celebrated with Julie.


Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Warm thanks to you all re the shawl. You have made me realise it is not half bad really. Today will get it blocked and then I will wear it gladly in this iffy winter weather. We made a great inroad into the gift basket last night. Am so thrilled and grateful to Julie for such a great surprise.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a rich color and beautiful execution of the 1/2 pi shawl. Simply lovely.


TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very pretty and delicate looking. Happy Birthday too! Wonderful to have celebrated with Julie.


Thank you Gwen. It was a very early celebration, my actual birthday is 4th July, yes Independence Day. ????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started back at the stretching class this morning and also my first yoga class; found my self thinking of KayeJo and Joy/Sassafras during the yoga class. It is yoga for seniors; leaned 1st warrior, 2nd warrior, and tree today....you can laugh away you two yoga experience ones....these even gave me the wobbles! LOLOL! But at least I started and am determined to continue. Love the new instructor too. She is very conscientious of each pupils abilities/disabilities and very supportive. The class today was very small which I selfishly hope it stays that way!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you loved yoga class. I can still wobble with tree pose if im not practicing regularly. So I stand by wall. Some place chair in front of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I have been thinking about her too , but was a bit unsure wether to message her , as I put my big foot in my mouth last year as I sent her a message to congratulate her on her daughters wedding and she told me all about SIL s fathers accident and the postponed wedding
> I'm so happy that they finally got married and his father is doing so well


You are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i also wish we would hear from betty once in a while. --- sam


Me too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a shame that the one coach is so inappropriate to put it mildly; flat out racist IMHO. Be sure Damien knows others are very proud of his team, their efforts, and even more so their respectful behavior! I sure hope that coach gets canned!


tami_ohio said:


> Damien had a game in Monday's 95°F heat. Yuck. Amber took plenty of water and frozen fruit for the boys. Last night's game was cancelled because the field was supposedly too wet. He probably has a game tonight, but I'm not sure. They are still undefeated!!! He is on a multi nationality team, and there has been a few problems from other teams this year. I am ready to string up a coach on one team, and parents on another. I am VERY proud of our boys. They showed nothing but respect, even after the nasty comments and gestures made by the other team's coach and parents.One of the boy's dad speaks mostly Spanish, very little English. He shouts encouragement to all of the boys in Spanish, as that is easiest for him. He is a great dad, very nice man. First incident was a parent on another team that kept flipping their finger over their lips, like we make noise for babies, and other gestures at him. The next incident was the coach on another team. Said go back where you came from. In front of ALL team members and parents, including his own team. I was very proud of his team, as they did not join him in his rudeness. When I heard about it, I said the league association needed to be notified. I know they were, but don't know the outcome. As far as I am concerned, he should not be coaching. You can't do much about the rude parents, unless it is something really out of hand, then the umpires can make them leave the area, but that's about it for parents. The coach should have been sidelined and told to keep his mouth shut by the umpire, but wasn't. Best response our boys can give is to beat the pants off of the other teams. And they have! They are a great bunch of players and parents that have become D's baseball family.
> 
> It's supposed to be near 80 today but is barely 70.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you contacted OneApril. No one should feel embarrassed to step away for awhile for whatever reason and then come on back anytime. I've also wondered about NurseNikki. Thank you Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Do you all remember our member OneApril? She had posted for a couple of years, then stopped last June, just before KAP. Her DD was to get married the same weekend as KAP last year. Her DD's DFIL had a fall and was hospitalized for several weeks, so the wedding was put on hold. Well, I have been thinking of her, so finally sent her a message. She is doing good. The kids were finally married this February! The DFIL is almost back to normal, finally. She said she was embarrased to come back to the table after so long away, but I told her she would be welcomed back with open arms. I hope she will pop in again. She sent me a couple photos from the wedding. Her DD is gorgeous!
> 
> Also, has anyone heard from NurseNikki? She has also been missing for a long time. I think she stopped in soon after she started her new job, but it's been a long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too Sam.


thewren said:


> i also wish we would hear from betty once in a while. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We used chairs, too. In fact, she said there will be no getting on the floor for this class. I'm going to try and practice some at home, too.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you loved yoga class. I can still wobble with tree pose if im not practicing regularly. So I stand by wall. Some place chair in front of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, DH just got home so I've got to go start dinner. TTYL unless I fall asleep early....really feeling the effects of todays exercise & yoga classes. Good feeling but tired. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is such a shame that the one coach is so inappropriate to put it mildly; flat out racist IMHO. Be sure Damien knows others are very proud of his team, their efforts, and even more so their respectful behavior! I sure hope that coach gets canned!


Yes, he does. The whole team knows. And the kids on the other team were just as respectful, even though their coach was not. I was proud of them for not emulating their inappropriate coach. Shoes their parents are teaching them right even if their coach isn't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you contacted OneApril. No one should feel embarrassed to step away for awhile for whatever reason and then come on back anytime. I've also wondered about NurseNikki. Thank you Tami.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you contacted OneApril. No one should feel embarrassed to step away for awhile for whatever reason and then come on back anytime. I've also wondered about NurseNikki. Thank you Tami.


I just sent her a PM. At least I hope it was her!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I “sneak in” poses while waiting for coffee to brew, microwave, tea pot, sautéing, etc.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Surely we all have to step away sometimes, and shouldn’t feel embarrassed about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Surely we all have to step away sometimes, and shouldn't feel embarrassed about it.


Exactly, we would all love to hear what they've been up too.

Tami, thanks for the update on April.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.

I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henley-perfected

The actual color is more aqua than green


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


Very nice. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Talking of people we haven't heard from for a while, *nittergma* just posted this on last week's KTP.

Hi everyone I'm sorry I've been missing again prayers for Sam and others with injuries and battling cancer I've been to Florida to visit my brother. a loooonnnggg drive and a few car issues along the way I've just had a cataract removed from my left eye and vision is improving I hope Those who went to the KAP enjoyed it I sure missed being there hopefully I'll find Dom pictures on the other Ktps hopefully after a while I'll be able to read better I'll check in soon
nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - are you still on the bone broth? has your weight steadied? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Started back at the stretching class this morning and also my first yoga class; found my self thinking of KayeJo and Joy/Sassafras during the yoga class. It is yoga for seniors; leaned 1st warrior, 2nd warrior, and tree today....you can laugh away you two yoga experience ones....these even gave me the wobbles! LOLOL! But at least I started and am determined to continue. Love the new instructor too. She is very conscientious of each pupils abilities/disabilities and very supportive. The class today was very small which I selfishly hope it stays that way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bonnie - looks warm. great color. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


That is very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


It's lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling. 
She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Kaye Jo.... me either..LOL. I think I am used to seeing it spelled either way after being on TP for so long. :sm11:


 :sm09:


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


Such an attractive sweater, great job!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a lovely sweater Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, what a beautiful Henley! Great job.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


You will look stunning in that sweater.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Lovely great color.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just jumping on to read a bit. I am tired tonight and will get to bed soon. I fall asleep as soon as I hit the pillow which is a blessing. I am looking forward to some time off from all work and responsibilities. The last day off that I had was at the end of April when Matthew and I traveled to Minnesota for the art show. 

I have enjoyed seeing the beautiful knitting and crocheting that some have done. It is delightful to know the OneApril is okay and that Sam is gaining some weight and spending time with us once again.

I was just asked to work this weekend which I knew was coming. 

It was almost 100*F here over the weekend and on Monday. Now we are experiencing cool air of 69*F. What a difference those 30 degrees makes. Matthew and I are loving it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


Oh so sorry to read that devastating news for you. Do hope something more suitable comes along, and someone very kind and caring will give Maggie a home. 
My thoughts are with you as you face this heartbreaking time. Hugs from over the ditch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party sealcookie - we hope you had as much fun as we did sharing a cuppa with you.be sure to check back in whenever you are on line - a seat with your name on it will be right there with hot fresh tea at hand. we would love to hear about you and what you are knitting. --- sam



Sealcookie said:


> Lovely great color.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry heather that maggie may must be rehomed. hopefully someday you will be able to have another maggie may. how big is your caravan? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


Take all the naps you want. . .they are refreshing


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, what a beautiful Henley! Great job.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


I am so sad it has come to this.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems they didn't accept your application . . .
Do you dare to go back and ask why?
Is it the no pet clause or are they refusing for another reason?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The Henley came out great!

Also glad to hear Marla is healing well in spite of issues, and good J made it back fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


Oh, I am heartbroken for you. I know how it feels...And will keep you in my heart through this trying time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, praying you get work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I loved the waterbed when I was pregnant! No issue getting out that I remember. The problem is we have a temperpedic mattress and base IN the waterbed frame. DH had to cut a piece off of the frame when I had my hysterectomy so I could get out of bed without him to help. He took a few days off when I had it . I could do everything else but get up by myself. He worked midnight shift at the time. Hmm come to think about it, that was between the waterbed and the temperpedic. That was just a regular mattress. Once he cut the piece out of the sideboard, I could get up alone and he could go back to work.


Oh I did, I slept with my tummy in between the mattress and the frame, poor Christopher, I slept on him alot, lol, and I slept on the side against the wall so had to roll out. :sm23: It didn't help that I looked like I was having triplets. 
Definitely easier with a cutout in the side frame. :sm04:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


So sorry that you will not have Maggie May with you. I expect that she will quickly be adopted by another fortunate family. Best wishes on your move. 
Bonnie, love your Henley. Neat color and design. I bet you will really enjoy wearing it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come.
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry to hear this. I know we were all hoping things would work out better for you. Life sure is not fair some times. Sending a hug.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


Very pretty. Glad it fits!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs for you and Maggie May.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I did, I slept with my tummy in between the mattress and the frame, poor Christopher, I slept on him alot, lol, and I slept on the side against the wall so had to roll out. :sm23: It didn't help that I looked like I was having triplets.
> Definitely easier with a cutout in the side frame. :sm04:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have had that cloud cover for two days now and yes - it is depressing and oppressive. the humidity is quite high though. the boys each have a game tonight - it's not going to be very pleasant for players or parents. tuesday when it was a 93° they each had a game also. heidi came home slightly sun burned. --- sam


I'm glad she didn't get more than slightly burned, it can get bad before you know it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far away is he? and does he have a final sentence? what kind of books? --- sam


He's a couple blocks away. Not until the middle of July. He just finished Stephen Kings the Dark Tower series and I started him on Dean Koontz's Odd Thomas series, and he's requested the Piers Anthony Xanth series books.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Damien had a game in Monday's 95°F heat. Yuck. Amber took plenty of water and frozen fruit for the boys. Last night's game was cancelled because the field was supposedly too wet. He probably has a game tonight, but I'm not sure. They are still undefeated!!! He is on a multi nationality team, and there has been a few problems from other teams this year. I am ready to string up a coach on one team, and parents on another. I am VERY proud of our boys. They showed nothing but respect, even after the nasty comments and gestures made by the other team's coach and parents.One of the boy's dad speaks mostly Spanish, very little English. He shouts encouragement to all of the boys in Spanish, as that is easiest for him. He is a great dad, very nice man. First incident was a parent on another team that kept flipping their finger over their lips, like we make noise for babies, and other gestures at him. The next incident was the coach on another team. Said go back where you came from. In front of ALL team members and parents, including his own team. I was very proud of his team, as they did not join him in his rudeness. When I heard about it, I said the league association needed to be notified. I know they were, but don't know the outcome. As far as I am concerned, he should not be coaching. You can't do much about the rude parents, unless it is something really out of hand, then the umpires can make them leave the area, but that's about it for parents. The coach should have been sidelined and told to keep his mouth shut by the umpire, but wasn't. Best response our boys can give is to beat the pants off of the other teams. And they have! They are a great bunch of players and parents that have become D's baseball family.
> 
> It's supposed to be near 80 today but is barely 70.


That coach definitely doesn't need to be coaching children anything, that's awful, and the parents need to learn restraint. 
DGS is definitely on the better team and not because they are winning games, but because they are winning at life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you all remember our member OneApril? She had posted for a couple of years, then stopped last June, just before KAP. Her DD was to get married the same weekend as KAP last year. Her DD's DFIL had a fall and was hospitalized for several weeks, so the wedding was put on hold. Well, I have been thinking of her, so finally sent her a message. She is doing good. The kids were finally married this February! The DFIL is almost back to normal, finally. She said she was embarrased to come back to the table after so long away, but I told her she would be welcomed back with open arms. I hope she will pop in again. She sent me a couple photos from the wedding. Her DD is gorgeous!
> 
> Also, has anyone heard from NurseNikki? She has also been missing for a long time. I think she stopped in soon after she started her new job, but it's been a long time.


Wonderful that the kids got married finally and that DFIL is doing so well, I hope she comes back she's missed. 
I was wondering about Nikki also, I hope everything is going well with her new job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Getting to bed a little earlier each night (1/2 hour)to see if that helps DH.
> He was awake from 3a.m. every hour. So obviously, I didn't get much sleep as I have to get up to help every hour.
> At about 5-6 the kitten somehow got into the room and up on the bed. He was more restless than DH. I thought of straightening his blanket out as he had in a ball. I was wanting a little rest too much to bother. When I had to get up at 7:30 for the day. There was more than the 3 of us in the bed. He had caught a mouse & brought it along.
> No wonder he was so restless (probably chasing mouse around the bed). I sure am glad that I didn't check or straighten the blanket in the dark during the night.
> He was born in August, came in October and a rascal since.There was an option to let him out or return him, as he kept escaping. Well he chose to go to the top of the tree for 4 days & 3 nights. Hasn't tried to go out since. so I guess honey has a mind of his own. He shall stay here as he is a Mouser.


Okay, I'd have been screaming and the neighbors would have called 911 thinking someone had been murdered, if the kitten/cat brought a mouse to bed. :sm06: I'd also probably not be able to sleep in the bed for a while, irrational I know, but it is what it is. :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Better as day progressed. Lidocaine definitely helps. Rested a lot but did change bedding with Al’s help. Wrote thank you letter to Rene, the compassionate nurse anesthetist and one to his boss saying how compassionate, professional, and responsive to patients request he was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'd have been screaming and the neighbors would have called 911 thinking someone had been murdered, if the kitten/cat brought a mouse to bed. :sm06: I'd also probably not be able to sleep in the bed for a while, irrational I know, but it is what it is. :sm12:


Me too, I don't like mice????. A couple of days ago I saw a posting of someone who found a large snake in the room with her grand baby & before anyone could catch it it got away elsewhere in the house ????I'd have had to move out. I really hate snakes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> doctor's visit - gained five pounds - now weigh 103 - more meds - bactrim and then some stuff for the thrush that doesn't seem to want to go away. see him in three months or sooner if needed. he was in a personable mood today - more so than usual so the appointment lasted a little longer. a good visit all in all. the weather was lovely - i about froze at the doctor's - i have a heavy flannel shirt on the heidi made me - wrapped around me tightly. my hands are still cold. my b/p was 102/80 which is fine - a little high - i rarely top 199 - usually in the 90/60 range. hope everyone had a good day/night. summer arrives thursday. --- sam


Good about the weight gain and all in all sounds like a positive visit. Maybe you and the doctor are getting to know each other now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.

For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just spent a delightful lunch invitation with Julie. She made a yummy mushroom, tomato, cheese omelet, followed by an even more delicious almond apple cake with lemon curd. Then I was given this fabulous basket filled with surprises for my upcoming birthday. Had plenty of doggy kisses too from Ringo.
> Lots of warm fuzzies from this quarter for sure!


Good looking basket there- she told me she looked for low sugar to stop you itching!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I’m glad Marla got rid of all that fluid & she’s lucky there was no infection, I hope it heals better now.

Joy, I’m glad the lidocaine helped 

Heather, I’m sorry you couldn’t find suitable accommodations for you & Maggie

Thanks for all the nice comments on the sweater, I’m glad it came out well. I used Schachemayr Catania yarn that I got from Hobium Yarn, it’s 100% cotton 

We had a nice time at the BBQ. Anna had made kabobs with chicken, peppers & onions & made one for me with just chicken, it was very good.
I put sewing beef to marinate today with BBQ sauce, lemon juice & soya sauce that I put on skewers with mushrooms, cherry tomatoes & some with peppers for DH, we will have that tomorrow night.
I also defrosted some ground beef to make some more of the buns filled with meat & sauerkraut but decided it was too hot today to have the oven on. I’m not sure tomorrow will be any cooler but guess I will do them then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


I hope Maryann is on the mend soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


With blocking it will look really good, but it does need blocking to bring out the best in it. Is it cotton? I like the shape of it- maybe I should try a crochet one at some point. Do you have a pattern for it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good about the dishwasher and the cooler weather. 95 is hot even when used to it but even worse when not used to it. Is it humid as well? If so that makes it even worse.


It was a dryer wasn't it not a dishwasher? No idea where dishwasher came from.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good looking basket there- she told me she looked for low sugar to stop you itching!


I am very spoiled, the basket is fantastic. I itch with sugar and sneeze with dairy, quite annoying but have a menthol gel to put on, plus cold packs to deal with it.
Do hope your MaryAnne will be ok, warm thoughts to you for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely birthday lunch & gift, Nice shawl, I thin everyone is more critical of their own work
> 
> 10 pm & still very hot in the house. DH has been talking about putting in A/C, seems a little crazy to me when e don't have that much hot weather but I'm just the wife.????. I love these long days, it's still bright outside, if I was more ambitious & willing to brave the mosquitoes, I should get out for a walk????????
> I finished off my sweater, now have it blocking, will post a photo when it's dry


Can you get reverse cycle a/c? Most of ours are reverse cycle and they would warm up the room on your cooler days that just a little for a short period. Wouldn't do you all year like us though!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> With blocking it will look really good, but it does need blocking to bring out the best in it. Is it cotton? I like the shape of it- maybe I should try a crochet one at some point. Do you have a pattern for it?


The pattern is from Pinterest, I got it quite some time ago by Cheri McEwen. htt://crochetvolution.vom/archives/winter-2012/to-the-point 
The yarn I used is a double knit and hook size is 5.50mm hope this helps you locate it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Margaret, The yarn is an acrylic one, pattern says just to use whatever double knit yarn you choose, quite flexible really.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


That looks good- Knitty do have some great patterns don't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's definitely better news Sam - keep on gaining that weght.....I'll be very happy to send you some! :sm16: :sm09:


I think if he could be sent fat that it would create a great deal of conflict here- many eager givers so He would end up overweight!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


It's lovely Bonnie, so glad that it fits


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


Prayers being said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it's humid. It was cooler yesterday, and again today. But it rained again over night. When I went out to get yesterday's mail there was only 1 1/2" in the rain gauge. It must have been heavier rain where it had been reported from in our town. We are only about 6 miles straight south of Lake Erie, one of the Great Lakes in the USA. So we do get more humidity than some.


So the worst of both heat and humidity- sounds revolting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you get reverse cycle a/c? Most of ours are reverse cycle and they would warm up the room on your cooler days that just a little for a short period. Wouldn't do you all year like us though!


I've never heard of that here, everyone has a furnace & separate A/C if they have it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


Glad to hear that Marla was lucky and that the wound is healing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


So sorry to hear that Heather you must be heartbroken , and poor Maggie May she won't understand, do hope she gets adopted quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I don't like mice????. A couple of days ago I saw a posting of someone who found a large snake in the room with her grand baby & before anyone could catch it it got away elsewhere in the house ????I'd have had to move out. I really hate snakes


You are not alone Bonnie I hate snakes too ,would have to have proof that they had caught it before I would step foot back inside


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> same here!
> I blocked as suggested It made a real difference. I used bed etc. Then I sent away for all the real stuff and haven't completed anything to block since.
> I have started 3 shawls, but it takes my rapt attention to knit lace and I have too many interruptions to get it right, at present. :sm02:


I posted this about 6 weeks ago but the lace in this is really easy. Just yo,k2tog for the round and simply repeat the same round for however long you want. (would need to adapt it for straight knitting).The pattern is the Willow Cowl on Ravelry. 
I made this for Mum and loved it so much I have started another one for myself.

Doing anything complicated is going to be hard for you indeed. Need to find things you can drop at any point and not have problems. And that doesn't need much concentration as this is likely to be difficult. Either you will be tired or keeping on eye on DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting (but seems strange) to be corresponding with people who have freezing weather in our summer. In India they talked about seasons but it was only rainy, hot or hotter. Ha,Ha. I have so much to learn from you folks.


We have the same 4 seasons as you but in reverse (and we call your fall autumn).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I posted this about 6 weeks ago but the lace in this is really easy. Just yo,k2tog for the round and simply repeat the same round for however long you want. (would need to adapt it for straight knitting).The pattern is the Willow Cowl on Ravelry.
> I made this for Mum and loved it so much I have started another one for myself.
> 
> Doing anything complicated is going to be hard for you indeed. Need to find things you can drop at any point and not have problems. And that doesn't need much concentration as this is likely to be difficult. Either you will be tired or keeping on eye on DH.


That is a lovely cowl, my kind of colours too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Anyone know if I could use lidocaine on incision site? Haven't had pain pills since day after I came home from hospital due to nausea. Taking 2 Tylenol every 4 hours but pain level probably a 5.


Have you tried taking the stronger pain meds with food? That often helps the nausea. And if you do it from the start you are not trying to eat when nauseated. Also it is possible that it won't be as bad now as the anaesthetic may still have been bothering you as well. But having said that they can cause nausea. Have you got any anti-nausea tablets? Taken with the pain medication can make a great difference. Important to keep the pain under control. Also keep an eye on the wound if the pain has started getting worse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Getting to bed a little earlier each night (1/2 hour)to see if that helps DH.
> He was awake from 3a.m. every hour. So obviously, I didn't get much sleep as I have to get up to help every hour.
> At about 5-6 the kitten somehow got into the room and up on the bed. He was more restless than DH. I thought of straightening his blanket out as he had in a ball. I was wanting a little rest too much to bother. When I had to get up at 7:30 for the day. There was more than the 3 of us in the bed. He had caught a mouse & brought it along.
> No wonder he was so restless (probably chasing mouse around the bed). I sure am glad that I didn't check or straighten the blanket in the dark during the night.
> He was born in August, came in October and a rascal since.There was an option to let him out or return him, as he kept escaping. Well he chose to go to the top of the tree for 4 days & 3 nights. Hasn't tried to go out since. so I guess honey has a mind of his own. He shall stay here as he is a Mouser.


A Mouser is good- but not bought into the bed again. That would have been horrid to encounter in the dark.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Damien had a game in Monday's 95°F heat. Yuck. Amber took plenty of water and frozen fruit for the boys. Last night's game was cancelled because the field was supposedly too wet. He probably has a game tonight, but I'm not sure. They are still undefeated!!! He is on a multi nationality team, and there has been a few problems from other teams this year. I am ready to string up a coach on one team, and parents on another. I am VERY proud of our boys. They showed nothing but respect, even after the nasty comments and gestures made by the other team's coach and parents.One of the boy's dad speaks mostly Spanish, very little English. He shouts encouragement to all of the boys in Spanish, as that is easiest for him. He is a great dad, very nice man. First incident was a parent on another team that kept flipping their finger over their lips, like we make noise for babies, and other gestures at him. The next incident was the coach on another team. Said go back where you came from. In front of ALL team members and parents, including his own team. I was very proud of his team, as they did not join him in his rudeness. When I heard about it, I said the league association needed to be notified. I know they were, but don't know the outcome. As far as I am concerned, he should not be coaching. You can't do much about the rude parents, unless it is something really out of hand, then the umpires can make them leave the area, but that's about it for parents. The coach should have been sidelined and told to keep his mouth shut by the umpire, but wasn't. Best response our boys can give is to beat the pants off of the other teams. And they have! They are a great bunch of players and parents that have become D's baseball family.
> 
> It's supposed to be near 80 today but is barely 70.


That is just not acceptable in a coach- like you said he shouldn't be coaching. Congratulations to your DGSs team.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you all remember our member OneApril? She had posted for a couple of years, then stopped last June, just before KAP. Her DD was to get married the same weekend as KAP last year. Her DD's DFIL had a fall and was hospitalized for several weeks, so the wedding was put on hold. Well, I have been thinking of her, so finally sent her a message. She is doing good. The kids were finally married this February! The DFIL is almost back to normal, finally. She said she was embarrased to come back to the table after so long away, but I told her she would be welcomed back with open arms. I hope she will pop in again. She sent me a couple photos from the wedding. Her DD is gorgeous!
> 
> Also, has anyone heard from NurseNikki? She has also been missing for a long time. I think she stopped in soon after she started her new job, but it's been a long time.


Thanks Tami- of course we will welcome her (well both of them) back eagerly if they return.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


That would look rally good in Aqua- the lighter colour would suit it really well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Breaking news our Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern has a baby girl born this afternoon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


Lovely sweater, pretty colour.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


Good that she saw the surgeon and yes, lucky the wound has healed. Hope things get better between now and Tuesday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


Sorry to hear this and even sorrier to hear you will have to give up Maggie May. That's so hard for you. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Better as day progressed. Lidocaine definitely helps. Rested a lot but did change bedding with Al's help. Wrote thank you letter to Rene, the compassionate nurse anesthetist and one to his boss saying how compassionate, professional, and responsive to patients request he was.


Glad you're feeling better but don't forget to rest as much as you can. 
I'm sure Rene and his boss really appreciated your letters. People are quick to complain but often don't take the time to praise when it's due.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


Best wishes for Maryanne, hope she's better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


What a nuisance that it was made clear whether it was her or the staff. Written instructions are generally best as they can be checked later rather relying on memory.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have you tried taking the stronger pain meds with food? That often helps the nausea. And if you do it from the start you are not trying to eat when nauseated. Also it is possible that it won't be as bad now as the anaesthetic may still have been bothering you as well. But having said that they can cause nausea. Have you got any anti-nausea tablets? Taken with the pain medication can make a great difference. Important to keep the pain under control. Also keep an eye on the wound if the pain has started getting worse.


I did take pain med after eating. Still nauseous. I did take med for nausea and it helped. Just rather have pain than nausea and told doc I wanted to stop pain med. I think now its nerve pain and incision looks good. Thank you for advice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, a gorgeous cowl.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Breaking news our Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern has a baby girl born this afternoon.


She doesn't hang around does she. I read yesterday that she made her last public appearance just one day before her due date. Congratulations to her!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


The only good thing with this is that you won't be homeless. But what a shame to have to give up Maggie May. Does the unit have room fo ryour craft stuff?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The pattern is from Pinterest, I got it quite some time ago by Cheri McEwen. htt://crochetvolution.vom/archives/winter-2012/to-the-point
> The yarn I used is a double knit and hook size is 5.50mm hope this helps you locate it.


Thanks- found it on Ravelry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of that here, everyone has a furnace & separate A/C if they have it


Whereas here very few are only a/c only now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Breaking news our Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern has a baby girl born this afternoon.


How wonderful for them. Is she taking any time off?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting (but seems strange) to be corresponding with people who have freezing weather in our summer. In India they talked about seasons but it was only rainy, hot or hotter. Ha,Ha. I have so much to learn from you folks.


LOL. Yes we sure do learn so much about all over the world on here. It's wonderful. It wasnt quite as cold early this morning here and we got to a sunny 14c and tomorrow to be sunny again. I even spent a little time outside today cutting back a couple more rose bushes.

And this morning I had a (routine) mammogram... fun (not) but worth having done as we all know well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you contacted OneApril. No one should feel embarrassed to step away for awhile for whatever reason and then come on back anytime. I've also wondered about NurseNikki. Thank you Tami.


Ditto....

Am having trouble posting on here tonight, keep getting an error.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


Very nice Bonnie... will you model it for us when the buttons are on? 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Talking of people we haven't heard from for a while, *nittergma* just posted this on last week's KTP.
> 
> Hi everyone I'm sorry I've been missing again prayers for Sam and others with injuries and battling cancer I've been to Florida to visit my brother. a loooonnnggg drive and a few car issues along the way I've just had a cataract removed from my left eye and vision is improving I hope Those who went to the KAP enjoyed it I sure missed being there hopefully I'll find Dom pictures on the other Ktps hopefully after a while I'll be able to read better I'll check in soon
> nittergma


Thanks Kate...nice to hear from her.

Julie.... are you ok? Just busy I hope.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


I would have thought they might have had nurse come to the house to be checking the drain., pretty sure that's what happens here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh so sorry to read that devastating news for you. Do hope something more suitable comes along, and someone very kind and caring will give Maggie a home.
> My thoughts are with you as you face this heartbreaking time. Hugs from over the ditch.


Re Busyworkerbee... oh Heather sorry to hear this. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry heather that maggie may must be rehomed. hopefully someday you will be able to have another maggie may. how big is your caravan? --- sam


It sounded to me that it is a cabin/unit in a caravan park.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sad it has come to this.


Oh there you are Julie... I was getting worried, havent heard very much from you last few days. Hope all is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'd have been screaming and the neighbors would have called 911 thinking someone had been murdered, if the kitten/cat brought a mouse to bed. :sm06: I'd also probably not be able to sleep in the bed for a while, irrational I know, but it is what it is. :sm12:


 :sm06: :sm09: Well I must admit I probably would have too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


Thanks for update and sorry to hear that Maryanne is struggling. :sm19:

(((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for update and sorry to hear that Maryanne is struggling. :sm19:
> 
> (((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


(((((((((I'm in!)))))))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was having problems posting on here earlier, like Cathy I was getting an 'error' message, but it seems to be ok now - only problem is that now I can't remember all that I was going to comment on! 
*Joy* - I hope you are feeling good today with no nausea or pain.
*Heather* - So sorry to hear you need to rehome Maggie May. {{{hugs}}}
*Kaye Jo* - I immediately thought of you when I read Pearl's girls story about the mouse! I don't mind mice, but I wouldn't want one anywhere near my bed....especially when I was in it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the sweater. You really did a nice job on it. I tried to get it but couldn't find the link to the free lace book and on Ravelry it was $6.50. Since I have so many "want to do-s" I just didn't get it. Do really like it though. 
You did a lovely job on it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, I've done okay with the maintanence and weight has pretty much steaded. I did gain 20 lbs back initially but that's okay for now. I keep saying I'm going to go back on the strick bone broth but haven't yet. Just really takes me wrapping my head around the strictness to be success with it and lately just not there. I'll get back to it eventually.


thewren said:


> gwen - are you still on the bone broth? has your weight steadied? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness there wasn't any problem due to the incorrect drain usage! At least one drain is gone and she soon will be without the other one. Having a drain would drive me nuts. I know when I had my bladder tack surgery done I had to come home with a catheter and it drove me nuts. The finally took it out and then I still couldn't urinate and ended up in the ER having another put in and just hated it. Think I ended up having it for something like 2 weeks. Yuck! I know I haven't commented much on Marla's surgery but have been praying for her and a speedy recovery.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better but don't forget to rest as much as you can.
> I'm sure Rene and his boss really appreciated your letters. People are quick to complain but often don't take the time to praise when it's due.


That is for real!
BTW I rang Ballantynes yesterday, and thanked Rosie, who put together Fan's hamper. I told her it had gone down well with her hubby, and that I was delighted with the card too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry about Maggie May. Praying for you and also that she will be rehomed into a loving environment soon. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful for them. Is she taking any time off?


Six weeks- her Deputy is Winston Peters, from one of the Northland Electorates, and Leader of the New Zealand First Party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another person we haven't heard from is Evelyn in Alabama. I'll see if I can find her avatar name and send her a pm.


Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that the kids got married finally and that DFIL is doing so well, I hope she comes back she's missed.
> I was wondering about Nikki also, I hope everything is going well with her new job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Yes we sure do learn so much about all over the world on here. It's wonderful. It wasnt quite as cold early this morning here and we got to a sunny 14c and tomorrow to be sunny again. I even spent a little time outside today cutting back a couple more rose bushes.
> 
> And this morning I had a (routine) mammogram... fun (not) but worth having done as we all know well.


 :sm24: 
I've run out of the freebie ones, they would be well over a 100 dollars if I were to have another, now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maryanne has them as well as you. Glad Julie is just busy.


darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Kate...nice to hear from her.
> 
> Julie.... are you ok? Just busy I hope.


Fine, dear! just busy knitting- and getting out and walking.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'd have been screaming and the neighbors would have called 911 thinking someone had been murdered, if the kitten/cat brought a mouse to bed. :sm06: I'd also probably not be able to sleep in the bed for a while, irrational I know, but it is what it is. :sm12:


I used to be more panicky. Not much I can do about it. I am the one to take care of everything now. I just got a tissue picked it up and outside to the trash bucket for the dump. I could have screamed all day & no one to come to my rescue. Tenant leaves early as she drives a school bus. Husband couldn't even turn his head the right direction to even see it. When I showed him, his response was "OH". That is not much help to rescue a damsel in distress. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would have thought they might have had nurse come to the house to be checking the drain., pretty sure that's what happens here.


The ward sister came to me for several days after I was discharged, to attend to something or other, till the District Nurse could be organised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh there you are Julie... I was getting worried, havent heard very much from you last few days. Hope all is ok.


I was up, only to page 29, and then got seriously behind!
Just been busy and cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for update and sorry to hear that Maryanne is struggling. :sm19:
> 
> (((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


I am in on the {{{{{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}}!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years and years ago when teaching I had a ball python. (I do hate snakes believe it or not) I had it home during a break and the d*%& thing got loose in my house. I totally freaked out! Called the pet store where I has purchased it and aske if someone there could help me locate it and if so I would give it to them. A worker came by, walked into my sewing room, went over to a stack of fabric and fanned through it and right in the middle was the snake. EEEeeeeee! 
He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but I decline; said I was totally done with reptiles.


Swedenme said:


> You are not alone Bonnie I hate snakes too ,would have to have proof that they had caught it before I would step foot back inside


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I said it before and will again...I love that cowl and the color you used. There are several Willow Cowls on Ravelry can you tell us the designer please? I'm having trouble figuring out which one you used


darowil said:


> I posted this about 6 weeks ago but the lace in this is really easy. Just yo,k2tog for the round and simply repeat the same round for however long you want. (would need to adapt it for straight knitting).The pattern is the Willow Cowl on Ravelry.
> I made this for Mum and loved it so much I have started another one for myself.
> 
> Doing anything complicated is going to be hard for you indeed. Need to find things you can drop at any point and not have problems. And that doesn't need much concentration as this is likely to be difficult. Either you will be tired or keeping on eye on DH.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fine, dear! just busy knitting- and getting out and walking.


Good to hear! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Breakfast finished and have caught up here so I'm off to clean the kitchen. TTYL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! :sm11: :sm24:


 :sm24: We have 8*C right now- and the forecast is intermittent clouds for tomorrow- so the plan is to take the walk up to the bus stop again, because that way I can roll the stroller onto the bus, I am contemplating getting out at the Z Station (Petrol Station), negotiating the lights, and walking up past the MacDonald's where I first met Fan to the post office, and then bus back to Alfriston, and walk home. More letters I want to post before the price hike.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> I did take pain med after eating. Still nauseous. I did take med for nausea and it helped. Just rather have pain than nausea and told doc I wanted to stop pain med. I think now its nerve pain and incision looks good. Thank you for advice.


They never tell you that it can take 4-6 weeks (or more) for anesthesia to work its way out of your system.
When I had my thumb surgery a year ago, it was just the thumb but the rest of me felt awful. Nurse friend reminded me what it was. I sure hope you start to feel better soon. It took a year for my thumb to heal so that I can start knitting little things for short periods of time.
We are so eager to do things. . . we forget to bring patience in to the healing. Have a wonderful day doing as little as you please.
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> They never tell you that it can take 4-6 weeks (or more) for anesthesia to work its way out of your system.
> When I had my thumb surgery a year ago, it was just the thumb but the rest of me felt awful. Nurse friend reminded me what it was. I sure hope you start to feel better soon. It took a year for my thumb to heal so that I can start knitting little things for short periods of time.
> We are so eager to do things. . . we forget to bring patience in to the healing. Have a wonderful day doing as little as you please.
> :sm24: :sm24:


Wise comment.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> A Mouser is good- but not bought into the bed again. That would have been horrid to encounter in the dark.


That is why I waited until day light to check.It was still on top of the spread warm, but dead.
Kind of a bumpy start to the day.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better but don't forget to rest as much as you can.
> I'm sure Rene and his boss really appreciated your letters. People are quick to complain but often don't take the time to praise when it's due.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm caught up to 77, must serve breakfast & get ready for Bank lady to come at 10.Mis-placed another CC this weekend. She is not going to be very happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is why I waited until day light to check.It was still on top of the spread warm, but dead.
> Kind of a bumpy start to the day.


The worst thing one of our cats ever brought home was a Stoat, but it was not dead, only stunned. Fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm caught up to 77, must serve breakfast & get ready for Bank lady to come at 10.Mis-placed another CC this weekend. She is not going to be very happy.


What is a CC?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is a CC?


Credit Card


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said it before and will again...I love that cowl and the color you used. There are several Willow Cowls on Ravelry can you tell us the designer please? I'm having trouble figuring out which one you used


Amelia Lyon. Uses one skein of fingering weight yarn (100gm ball)-I've used hand dyed sock yarn for that one and my current one.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willow-cowl her first photo doesn't do it credit at all.
I must have got it with a code at some point as I'm sure I didn't pay for it and I see it is a paid pattern.
I found when I tried it on that it was a good shape and size. Has some decreasing in it so it sits well. That is why I'm doing it again. Not far enough yet but don't think the yarn is as good but will be fine.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What is a Stoat?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: We have 8*C right now- and the forecast is intermittent clouds for tomorrow- so the plan is to take the walk up to the bus stop again, because that way I can roll the stroller onto the bus, I am contemplating getting out at the Z Station (Petrol Station), negotiating the lights, and walking up past the MacDonald's where I first met Fan to the post office, and then bus back to Alfriston, and walk home. More letters I want to post before the price hike.


Sounds like you have your day well planned. Keep warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Credit Card


Right, I see your problem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is a Stoat?


Similar to a Weasel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you have your day well planned. Keep warm.


Looking forward to getting some muscle strength back, Angela! (in my legs mainly).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice Bonnie... will you model it for us when the buttons are on?
> :sm11:


.....maybe????????im usually behind the camera, not in front????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


Oh no I am so very sorry......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started back at the stretching class this morning and also my first yoga class; found my self thinking of KayeJo and Joy/Sassafras during the yoga class. It is yoga for seniors; leaned 1st warrior, 2nd warrior, and tree today....you can laugh away you two yoga experience ones....these even gave me the wobbles! LOLOL! But at least I started and am determined to continue. Love the new instructor too. She is very conscientious of each pupils abilities/disabilities and very supportive. The class today was very small which I selfishly hope it stays that way!


Lol! Just remember to spread your toes and sink into your feet, but yoga is called a practice not a perfect, because nobody does it without wobbling at times, it's fun to watch the professionals wobble. :sm23: 
Have fun! I'm glad you like the new instructor, that makes it so much better and much more fun. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


That is very pretty.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen, good for you beginning yoga. I always took a very hot bath when I got home at the beginning and it helped relaxed the muscles. You will be a little stiff and sore as new muscles are being used and everything used a new way. But, it gets better. I'm like Joy, I work in a few up and down dogs just at the sink while waiting for tea to brew. Or when drying hair with dryer, I do a front bend. Tree is still hard for most of us. Balance isn't what it was when we were 40 and should have started yoga!! LOL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I’m on here for a few minutes before making breakfast for the masses. Another family is leaving this morning and that will leave dil and her 3 littles as they have a wedding Saturday. DS comes in tonight after work. They return home Sunday. It’s been a great week, super fun to have everyone, but I’m a little pooped! Everyone helps out a bunch but it’s still busy. Still haven’t properly caught up just skimmed some, Bonnie, lovely sweater, could you model it for us? Fan, sounds like a lovely luncheon Julie had for you, Sam, glad you’re on the mend. I know there’s lots been going on, but I don’t remember everything. Trust you all will have a wonderful day and if you’re unde the weather get better soon. Will talk to you all later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all, David headed to Denver with a load at 4:30 a this morning, I went back to bed. lol
I'm going to head to Marla's in just a bit, I told the pups that they can go with, I need to sweep and mop the floors over there, then I'm coming home to stay and do some gardening I think. 
Hopefully you all won't be so chatty that I can't get caught up, I'm already 7 pages behind. lol
See you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. Less pain today. Drove myself to feed Buster, but he wasn’t there. So drove to other place and fed cow and calf. No walking, just getting out of car to fence! Hoping to go to knitting today just for short spell.
Pearls Girls, thank you. I’ve had many surgeries including 3 C-sections but this is the worst to recover from. No reserve, very tired but a little each day. Hoping to make crockpot Keto chili today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the sweater. You really did a nice job on it. I tried to get it but couldn't find the link to the free lace book and on Ravelry it was $6.50. Since I have so many "want to do-s" I just didn't get it. Do really like it though.
> You did a lovely job on it.


I was trying to find the link, it's in the free book of lace knits that's linked to the pattern page but it wouldn't go there. I will try again & send you the link when I get it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I've run out of the freebie ones, they would be well over a 100 dollars if I were to have another, now.


Do they quit giving free ones at a certain age? Here you can get one/ year, unless trouble then more as required


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.ibtimes.com/international-yoga-day-2018-10-facts-know-about-spiritual-exercise-2693269

International Yoga Day today. Gwen here's a link if you are interested...and anyone else, of course.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years and years ago when teaching I had a ball python. (I do hate snakes believe it or not) I had it home during a break and the d*%& thing got loose in my house. I totally freaked out! Called the pet store where I has purchased it and aske if someone there could help me locate it and if so I would give it to them. A worker came by, walked into my sewing room, went over to a stack of fabric and fanned through it and right in the middle was the snake. EEEeeeeee!
> He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but I decline; said I was totally done with reptiles.


Ewww, I'd have had to move out, I freak out when I see a baby garter snake in the yard, they are only as big as my little finger & a foot long???? occasionally I see adult ones, about 3 ft long & they don't last long here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm on here for a few minutes before making breakfast for the masses. Another family is leaving this morning and that will leave dil and her 3 littles as they have a wedding Saturday. DS comes in tonight after work. They return home Sunday. It's been a great week, super fun to have everyone, but I'm a little pooped! Everyone helps out a bunch but it's still busy. Still haven't properly caught up just skimmed some, Bonnie, lovely sweater, could you model it for us? Fan, sounds like a lovely luncheon Julie had for you, Sam, glad you're on the mend. I know there's lots been going on, but I don't remember everything. Trust you all will have a wonderful day and if you're unde the weather get better soon. Will talk to you all later.


It's always nice to see company come but usually good to see them go as well as it's exausting to have a crowd around.

Thanks for the compliment on the sweater, it was actually quite an easy knit, by the time I was 1/4 done I had the lace pattern memorized


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they quit giving free ones at a certain age? Here you can get one/ year, unless trouble then more as required


Here free screening is available for all women over 40 years of age who have no symptoms. If you have symptoms not covered under this scheme so may or may not need to pay something. Women between 50 and 75 are called in every 2 years as this the target group most likely to develop breast cancer. However between 40 and 49 and over 75 can still have them free but need to organise them for yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I wasn't getting notifications- stopped sometime today so went and looked in my profile and sure enough somehow they had become unmarked. So see if when I come here later today I have my notifications again.
In fact a notification came through from another topic while writing this!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


That sounds like just my sort of shop Sonja. Did you buy anything? I hope you enjoyed the trip out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sounds like a great shop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That sounds like just my sort of shop Sonja. Did you buy anything? I hope you enjoyed the trip out.


Strawberries, blueberries and raspberries all 99p each for 500g and cherries were 1.49 , and got some flavoured ribs s and chickens plus some kind of mustard salad that was only 50p for that price it was worth it to try


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


I would like a shop like that also. When I was a young lassI would go to a shop like that with my grandfather. It was run by George Shaw on the main street of the city. No longer. . .It is now a mega shopping chain in several states, no personal-ness and certainly not much butchering,& no hand made jellies or breads. Slowly farmers are trying to make markets 1/2 day a week.It does not always fit in my schedule. :sm01: 
Oh the good ole days, lots of memories. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. Less pain today. Drove myself to feed Buster, but he wasn't there. So drove to other place and fed cow and calf. No walking, just getting out of car to fence! Hoping to go to knitting today just for short spell.
> Pearls Girls, thank you. I've had many surgeries including 3 C-sections but this is the worst to recover from. No reserve, very tired but a little each day. Hoping to make crockpot Keto chili today.


As we age (sorry) things take longer, but you will get better.You have no idea how long the disease has been exhausting your body.With C-Sections you know "this too shall pass" and you then have a wee one to keep you slowed down.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Strawberries, blueberries and raspberries all 99p each for 500g and cherries were 1.49 , and got some flavoured ribs s and chickens plus some kind of mustard salad that was only 50p for that price it was worth it to try


Sounds like anew adventure in eating with the salad greens. . . maybe he will take you along another time. It all sounds good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right that her picture does not do it justice! She should use your picture which truly showcases it! Thanks for the info; I would never had picked out that one as being the pattern.


darowil said:


> Amelia Lyon. Uses one skein of fingering weight yarn (100gm ball)-I've used hand dyed sock yarn for that one and my current one.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willow-cowl her first photo doesn't do it credit at all.
> I must have got it with a code at some point as I'm sure I didn't pay for it and I see it is a paid pattern.
> I found when I tried it on that it was a good shape and size. Has some decreasing in it so it sits well. That is why I'm doing it again. Not far enough yet but don't think the yarn is as good but will be fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement; also to Joy and Kayejo! Yes, our instructor said that even many students in their 20s wobble worse than we do and attributes it to the fact that they haven't been as active as our generation was at their age!

While I'm online let me ask everyone....does anyone know a way to get rid of carpenter bees?


MindyT said:


> Gwen, good for you beginning yoga. I always took a very hot bath when I got home at the beginning and it helped relaxed the muscles. You will be a little stiff and sore as new muscles are being used and everything used a new way. But, it gets better. I'm like Joy, I work in a few up and down dogs just at the sink while waiting for tea to brew. Or when drying hair with dryer, I do a front bend. Tree is still hard for most of us. Balance isn't what it was when we were 40 and should have started yoga!! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go check on the oils melting for the soap I'm making....check back later. TTYL One last thing...Gracie so wants in the area on the deck where I'm making the soap. Just pitiful....and molly is next to her lying down


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful for them. Is she taking any time off?


She is having 6 weeks off. She is only the second PM to give birth whilst in the job. The first was Bennizer Bhutto from Pakistan in 199? Sadly she was assassinated though. Our PMs baby is 7lbs 3oz born and all is well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, so happy to see your post. Looking forward to sangha. Several of us have autoimmune issues so we stay home if sick or wear masks. I shampooed my hair then sat in sun for it to dry. Wonderful but definitely nap time.


Sitting out in the sun brings back wonderful memories of my days in a very religious family. The women would take down their buns and wash their gorgeous long hair, rinsed with lemon or vinegar and water, then let the sun and light breeze do its work. Hope you got your nap.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


Hope this place works for you. Sooooo sorry to hear about Maggie May having to find a new home. She sounds lovely and it would be so nice if she finds a good new home too. You have had many difficult moves. Hoping this will be a long lasting and wonderful one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m off to get ready to go get my gray colored. Probably tomorrow before I get back on. DH is practicing for the Jazz Festival. Nice to hear the piano being played so much with him off school.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well answered my own question about carpenter bees thanks to the might google....deck already made of pressure treated wood but can spray them with essential oils mixed in alcohol or make a spray using citris fruits boiled in water and spray area. Also stuff steel wool in burrows but hey, I'm not climbing up high so that is out. Dang it...it is starting to thunder..guess we are in for an afternoon shower. Oh well...at least I won't have to water the plants today. Have about 15 more minutes before I pour the soap into mold. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sounds like anew adventure in eating with the salad greens. . . maybe he will take you along another time. It all sounds good.


We got a bit lost getting there today or should I say they got lost as I was sat in the back admiring the beautiful countryside and smiling at there friendly bickering over whose fault it was, but now we know the exact way there we will definitely go back , especially as there is a beautiful little stream with a picnic area just nearby


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta go check on the oils melting for the soap I'm making....check back later. TTYL One last thing...Gracie so wants in the area on the deck where I'm making the soap. Just pitiful....and molly is next to her lying down


That's so funny , do you feel like you are being spied on ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Strawberries, blueberries and raspberries all 99p each for 500g and cherries were 1.49 , and got some flavoured ribs s and chickens plus some kind of mustard salad that was only 50p for that price it was worth it to try


Great prices.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this and even sorrier to hear you will have to give up Maggie May. That's so hard for you. Hugs.


I am sorry about this too. Hope you find a good place for Maggie May.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Similar to a Weasel.


But stoatally different. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> But stoatally different. :sm02:


A good pun! Weasley words? lol!????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Watching early breakfast show and many pieces of advice for our new parents.
One good one I thought sounds interesting, use cornflour on baby for diaper rash. Apparently works very well. 
Just remember not to keep the cornflour in the pantry lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


I'm so sorry, and hugging you hard from a distance. That had to be the hardest decision to make, I wish you had someone who could take her until you could get settled in a place that would allow pets, can you get her certified as a therapy dog, that way no one could turn her down?
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that something better comes along from somewhere, God willing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Marla got rid of all that fluid & she's lucky there was no infection, I hope it heals better now.
> 
> Joy, I'm glad the lidocaine helped
> 
> ...


Yes, Doc said that she was very lucky that it hadn't all sloughed off and then he'd have had to be doing skin grafts on her stomach.

Sewing beef! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Stewing beef might be more tender. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


Definitely praying, I hope she doesn't need a stint in the spa again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The Henley came out great!
> 
> Also glad to hear Marla is healing well in spite of issues, and good J made it back fine.


Yes, it could have been really bad. 
Yes, she's back alright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they quit giving free ones at a certain age? Here you can get one/ year, unless trouble then more as required


Yup, cuts out as you turn 69.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> But stoatally different. :sm02:


 :sm24: good one Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That coach definitely doesn't need to be coaching children anything, that's awful, and the parents need to learn restraint.
> DGS is definitely on the better team and not because they are winning games, but because they are winning at life.


We talked about it today. One of the moms had a 5 year old that she had to explain it to. She sent an email to the president of the association. He was NOT happy. He showed up at the next game. Coach knew he had been reported as soon as he saw the president. He has been put on probation. Idiot is a lawyer and should know better. Amber said that one of the umpires didn't know what to do when it happened. The other was black and didn't say anything. Should have. Both of them. Bet they know how to handle it now! I told Damien that I have friends all over the world that are very proud of him and his team. He says to tell all of you thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


Good to know Julie is just busy. Prayers for Maryanne.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was a dryer wasn't it not a dishwasher? No idea where dishwasher came from.


Yes, it was the dryer. It's now fixed, so I get to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think if he could be sent fat that it would create a great deal of conflict here- many eager givers so He would end up overweight!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> So the worst of both heat and humidity- sounds revolting.


It's not bad most of the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are not alone Bonnie I hate snakes too ,would have to have proof that they had caught it before I would step foot back inside


Me too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I posted this about 6 weeks ago but the lace in this is really easy. Just yo,k2tog for the round and simply repeat the same round for however long you want. (would need to adapt it for straight knitting).The pattern is the Willow Cowl on Ravelry.
> I made this for Mum and loved it so much I have started another one for myself.
> 
> Doing anything complicated is going to be hard for you indeed. Need to find things you can drop at any point and not have problems. And that doesn't need much concentration as this is likely to be difficult. Either you will be tired or keeping on eye on DH.


That's really pretty. I may have to look for the pattern and save it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is just not acceptable in a coach- like you said he shouldn't be coaching. Congratulations to your DGSs team.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Tami- of course we will welcome her (well both of them) back eagerly if they return.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for update and sorry to hear that Maryanne is struggling. :sm19:
> 
> (((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


I'm in! (((((((((Group Hug))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another person we haven't heard from is Evelyn in Alabama. I'll see if I can find her avatar name and send her a pm.


You're right. Hope you can find her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years and years ago when teaching I had a ball python. (I do hate snakes believe it or not) I had it home during a break and the d*%& thing got loose in my house. I totally freaked out! Called the pet store where I has purchased it and aske if someone there could help me locate it and if so I would give it to them. A worker came by, walked into my sewing room, went over to a stack of fabric and fanned through it and right in the middle was the snake. EEEeeeeee!
> He tried to give me an iguana in exchange but I decline; said I was totally done with reptiles.


 :sm06: Where is the screaming emoji? :sm01: Hate snakes and mice both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm caught up to 77, must serve breakfast & get ready for Bank lady to come at 10.Mis-placed another CC this weekend. She is not going to be very happy.


Hope you can find the cc. Can you remember where you used it last?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


Sounds nice!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Watching early breakfast show and many pieces of advice for our new parents.
> One good one I thought sounds interesting, use cornflour on baby for diaper rash. Apparently works very well.
> Just remember not to keep the cornflour in the pantry lol!


We used to have a starch powder called Robin Starch which I don't think is manufactured any more. This was very good for rashes too though I never tried it on my babies' bottoms!.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> We used to have a starch powder called Robin Starch which I don't think is manufactured any more. This was very good for rashes too though I never tried it on my babies' bottoms!.


I remember that Robin Starch, my mum used that back in the 50s. Also Reckitts Blue for the white sheets. It was good on bee stings also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


Sounds like a nice shop


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Strawberries, blueberries and raspberries all 99p each for 500g and cherries were 1.49 , and got some flavoured ribs s and chickens plus some kind of mustard salad that was only 50p for that price it was worth it to try


Sounds pretty reasonable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> But stoatally different. :sm02:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Watching early breakfast show and many pieces of advice for our new parents.
> One good one I thought sounds interesting, use cornflour on baby for diaper rash. Apparently works very well.
> Just remember not to keep the cornflour in the pantry lol!


That's been commonly used here for generations but we call it corn starch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Doc said that she was very lucky that it hadn't all sloughed off and then he'd have had to be doing skin grafts on her stomach.
> 
> Sewing beef! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Stewing beef might be more tender. :sm23:


????????I must learn to proof read????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I remember that Robin Starch, my mum used that back in the 50s. Also Reckitts Blue for the white sheets. It was good on bee stings also.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the Xanth books are not up my alley - i love dean koontz. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> He's a couple blocks away. Not until the middle of July. He just finished Stephen Kings the Dark Tower series and I started him on Dean Koontz's Odd Thomas series, and he's requested the Piers Anthony Xanth series books.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds pretty reasonable


It was , I got quite a few things that I needed for the midsummer festivities but no elderflower , niece is going to get some tomorrow , we cheat with the elderflower ice cream much to the disgust of my sister who keeps sending me a recipe for it and also moose which I'm sorry but no thank you I will stick to herring with dill and smörgås tårta ( sandwich cake my favourite )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - what hear we of husband's best friend's son? i don't know why he sticks in my mind - i pray daily for him. i am so in hopes that he come through this and least able to function on his own. suicide is such a terrible choice - it eventually entails a lot of people thinking 'what is' or 'i should have' - not a good place to be. 
--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Marla got rid of all that fluid & she's lucky there was no infection, I hope it heals better now.
> 
> Joy, I'm glad the lidocaine helped
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

It's what i like about my heat - besides have the heater high on the wall out of the way - it both cools and heats - it also has a setting that just takes moisture out of the house which also cools it somewhat. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of that here, everyone has a furnace & separate A/C if they have it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great looking cowl margaret - what color are you knitting yours? --- sam



darowil said:


> I posted this about 6 weeks ago but the lace in this is really easy. Just yo,k2tog for the round and simply repeat the same round for however long you want. (would need to adapt it for straight knitting).The pattern is the Willow Cowl on Ravelry.
> I made this for Mum and loved it so much I have started another one for myself.
> 
> Doing anything complicated is going to be hard for you indeed. Need to find things you can drop at any point and not have problems. And that doesn't need much concentration as this is likely to be difficult. Either you will be tired or keeping on eye on DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Didn’t make knitting. Tired myself out standing and chopping veggies for chili. Even though Al browned meat I was wiped.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops on me - thanks cathy. how are the two grandbabies? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It sounded to me that it is a cabin/unit in a caravan park.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


Wonderful! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think any diet is hard to get your head around after a while. - one does need a break. you might try on a month - off a month. one really need a chance to eat 'normally' once in a while. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, I've done okay with the maintanence and weight has pretty much steaded. I did gain 20 lbs back initially but that's okay for now. I keep saying I'm going to go back on the strick bone broth but haven't yet. Just really takes me wrapping my head around the strictness to be success with it and lately just not there. I'll get back to it eventually.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pearl -i really do think you need some downtime. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I used to be more panicky. Not much I can do about it. I am the one to take care of everything now. I just got a tissue picked it up and outside to the trash bucket for the dump. I could have screamed all day & no one to come to my rescue. Tenant leaves early as she drives a school bus. Husband couldn't even turn his head the right direction to even see it. When I showed him, his response was "OH". That is not much help to rescue a damsel in distress. LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's been commonly used here for generations but we call it corn starch


Thanks I thought somebody might know that one. New to me, not having my own babies!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the encouragement; also to Joy and Kayejo! Yes, our instructor said that even many students in their 20s wobble worse than we do and attributes it to the fact that they haven't been as active as our generation was at their age!
> 
> While I'm online let me ask everyone....does anyone know a way to get rid of carpenter bees?


Exterminators have privilege to stronger poisons.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Pearls Girls said:


> Credit Card


I found it in my car, it fell out of my pocket. Banker is thrilled. I told her it was misplaced not lost. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen I never heard of carpenter bees, so googled and there is a you tube item on how to get rid of them. Good luck!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I found it in my car, it fell out of my pocket. Banker is thrilled. I told her it was misplaced not lost. :sm02:


Whew that is a big relief for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


Happy dancing!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> She is having 6 weeks off. She is only the second PM to give birth whilst in the job. The first was Bennizer Bhutto from Pakistan in 199? Sadly she was assassinated though. Our PMs baby is 7lbs 3oz born and all is well.


Wonderful that women can serve and have families as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That is fantastic news.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you can find the cc. Can you remember where you used it last?


Found it in my car. . .it fell out of my pocket when I got in the drivers side and maneuvered to put my seat belt on is the only idea that I can figure out.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wonderful that women can serve and have families as well.


She has a wonderful partner in Clark who will be house husband when Jacinda resumes her role as Prime Minister. 
A huge change from the days when you were made to give up work outside home completely and dedicate your life to rearing children.
We really are super woman with that we do!.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love fresh strawberries, blueberries and raspberries. when phyllis's parents were alive they had maybe 40 blueberries and they were under some kind of netting - screens all around the outside - you went through a screen door to get inside - it was like blueberry overload - walter took such good care of them - they had red raspberry bushes - and strawberry patch. i was like being in fresh fruit heaven. they also had an abundance of fruit trees plus a regular garden. if it hadn't been in pennsylvania i would have loved to live there after the folks were gone. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Strawberries, blueberries and raspberries all 99p each for 500g and cherries were 1.49 , and got some flavoured ribs s and chickens plus some kind of mustard salad that was only 50p for that price it was worth it to try


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That is a very good outcome indeed. If you can find a good home for yourself , you might be able to have her back with you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> I remember that Robin Starch, my mum used that back in the 50s. Also Reckitts Blue for the white sheets. It was good on bee stings also.


Is Reckitts Blue the same as bluing.Ladies here used it on hair turned it lavender more that yellow. We only used bluing with coal, food coloring and perhaps Ammonia in a clear rose bowl to grow crystals.
We were suggested to use corn starch on baby bottoms (safer than baby powder which is talc)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never heard of carpenter bees - my goodness they can bore in deep. here are a couple of idea. --- sam

Vinegar and Steel Wool
Carpenter bees build their nests in early spring. Identifying them is fairly easy, as they are quite large, up to 1 inch long, with a yellow thorax and a shiny abdomen. Bumblebees have a fuzzy abdomen. Once a carpenter bee hole is detected, spray the hole with white vinegar, then stuff it with steel wool. You also can use fingernail polish instead of vinegar. Seal the hole with caulking or wood putty, then paint over it.

Lubricant
Another way to eliminate problems with carpenter bees is to use a lubricant and penetrating oil such as WD-40. If there are known areas where these bees tend to build nests each year, preempt the situation by spraying lubricant on wood surfaces in the spring before the bees arrive. They rarely cross the sprayed area. If it's too late for that, spray the lubricating oil directly into the holes using the provided stick to insert it as deep as possible. This kills the bees as well as the eggs they lay.

Precautions
Always wear protective clothing when dealing with insects, even ones that are not particularly aggressive. Only female carpenter bees have the ability to sting, and they typically are docile. However, when threatened, it is possible they will sting. Avoid using pesticides and chemicals unless absolutely necessary. These products are harmful to children and pets, as well as to the environment.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the encouragement; also to Joy and Kayejo! Yes, our instructor said that even many students in their 20s wobble worse than we do and attributes it to the fact that they haven't been as active as our generation was at their age!
> 
> While I'm online let me ask everyone....does anyone know a way to get rid of carpenter bees?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is Reckitts Blue the same as bluing.Ladies here used it on hair turned it lavender more that yellow. We only used bluing with coal, food coloring and perhaps Ammonia in a clear rose bowl to grow crystals.
> We were suggested to use corn starch on baby bottoms (safer than baby powder which is talc)


Sounds like it could be, also known as bluing. it is made from ultramarine powder and baking soda, thank you Google. Wow I am learning stuff today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news - he really should have been fired. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We talked about it today. One of the moms had a 5 year old that she had to explain it to. She sent an email to the president of the association. He was NOT happy. He showed up at the next game. Coach knew he had been reported as soon as he saw the president. He has been put on probation. Idiot is a lawyer and should know better. Amber said that one of the umpires didn't know what to do when it happened. The other was black and didn't say anything. Should have. Both of them. Bet they know how to handle it now! I told Damien that I have friends all over the world that are very proud of him and his team. He says to tell all of you thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never heard of carpenter bees - my goodness they can bore in deep. here are a couple of idea. --- sam
> 
> Vinegar and Steel Wool
> Carpenter bees build their nests in early spring. Identifying them is fairly easy, as they are quite large, up to 1 inch long, with a yellow thorax and a shiny abdomen. Bumblebees have a fuzzy abdomen. Once a carpenter bee hole is detected, spray the hole with white vinegar, then stuff it with steel wool. You also can use fingernail polish instead of vinegar. Seal the hole with caulking or wood putty, then paint over it.
> ...


That is good advice Sam, as you mention toxic sprays are very harmful to our insects then get into our food chain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me three. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Me too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That's wonderful news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I found it in my car, it fell out of my pocket. Banker is thrilled. I told her it was misplaced not lost. :sm02:


That's great! I am so glad you found it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That's great, you must be relieved and happy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Found it in my car. . .it fell out of my pocket when I got in the drivers side and maneuvered to put my seat belt on is the only idea that I can figure out.


Yay!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news - he really should have been fired. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy happy dance time that is such good news heather. so happy for you. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but so hard on the environment, dangerous for pets and children. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Exterminators have privilege to stronger poisons.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was up, only to page 29, and then got seriously behind!
> Just been busy and cold!


Oh good! I understand getting behind! And it seems the days you get behind everyone is more chatty! Sure hope it warms up a bit for you in your home! Did you ever manage to get over to the landlords place? I forget the name.... I think you were going to mention the window situation and the electrical wiring?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i use 'little boy blue bluing' when i have a washer load of white things. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Is Reckitts Blue the same as bluing.Ladies here used it on hair turned it lavender more that yellow. We only used bluing with coal, food coloring and perhaps Ammonia in a clear rose bowl to grow crystals.
> We were suggested to use corn starch on baby bottoms (safer than baby powder which is talc)


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: We have 8*C right now- and the forecast is intermittent clouds for tomorrow- so the plan is to take the walk up to the bus stop again, because that way I can roll the stroller onto the bus, I am contemplating getting out at the Z Station (Petrol Station), negotiating the lights, and walking up past the MacDonald's where I first met Fan to the post office, and then bus back to Alfriston, and walk home. More letters I want to post before the price hike.


Have a nice walk - before our recent price hike we bought a number of extra stamps...ours are now the forever kind so no matter the price it's still valid....I should also have bought more international stamps tho...those are crazy spendy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> They never tell you that it can take 4-6 weeks (or more) for anesthesia to work its way out of your system.
> When I had my thumb surgery a year ago, it was just the thumb but the rest of me felt awful. Nurse friend reminded me what it was. I sure hope you start to feel better soon. It took a year for my thumb to heal so that I can start knitting little things for short periods of time.
> We are so eager to do things. . . we forget to bring patience in to the healing. Have a wonderful day doing as little as you please.
> :sm24: :sm24:


I never knew that! Re anesthesia


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is why I waited until day light to check.It was still on top of the spread warm, but dead.
> Kind of a bumpy start to the day.


Yuck


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The worst thing one of our cats ever brought home was a Stoat, but it was not dead, only stunned. Fun!


Oh that must have been smelly


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's always nice to see company come but usually good to see them go as well as it's exausting to have a crowd around.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the sweater, it was actually quite an easy knit, by the time I was 1/4 done I had the lace pattern memorized


Yes, nice to have them nice to see them go! ???? my dil helped me change all the vacated beds and vacuumed the entire basement. Also we cleaned up the living room and washed some fingerprints off. Of course her 3 are still here - the baby is no problem, but the 2 and 4 year old are busy leaving new fingerprints - but that's ok at least it feels a bit cleaner now.... the 2 boys are missing their cousins. That baby is a doll! And growing like crazy! She's 6 weeks already! 
We have a mature bing cherry tree in our yard. It is loaded with fruit every year! My husband picked and dried masses of them and there were still tons left. So he had the grand kids sit outside and sell bags of cherries to people coming home from work or going for a walk to the river. In total they made about $150! Not bad for a bunch of 9-5 year olds! They're already talking about next years cherry crop. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness there wasn't any problem due to the incorrect drain usage! At least one drain is gone and she soon will be without the other one. Having a drain would drive me nuts. I know when I had my bladder tack surgery done I had to come home with a catheter and it drove me nuts. The finally took it out and then I still couldn't urinate and ended up in the ER having another put in and just hated it. Think I ended up having it for something like 2 weeks. Yuck! I know I haven't commented much on Marla's surgery but have been praying for her and a speedy recovery.


Yes, it could have been bad, she's very ready to get the second one out. 
Yuck!!! on the catheter, that would drive me nuts too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was , I got quite a few things that I needed for the midsummer festivities but no elderflower , niece is going to get some tomorrow , we cheat with the elderflower ice cream much to the disgust of my sister who keeps sending me a recipe for it and also moose which I'm sorry but no thank you I will stick to herring with dill and smörgås tårta ( sandwich cake my favourite )


What is the elderflower for? Is the herring pickled? That's the only way I've seen it here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - what hear we of husband's best friend's son? i don't know why he sticks in my mind - i pray daily for him. i am so in hopes that he come through this and least able to function on his own. suicide is such a terrible choice - it eventually entails a lot of people thinking 'what is' or 'i should have' - not a good place to be.
> --- sam


No real news of him, he's totally blind, ãs for other functions, I don't think they know yet how it will go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i use 'little boy blue bluing' when i have a washer load of white things. --- sam


I remember my mom using bluing for clothes but I didn't know it was still used.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am amazed at all you have been doing! Just be careful not to overdo things. (yes, another pot calling the kettle black....I know.) 
I am happy that you are doing so well Joy.


sassafras123 said:


> Didn't make knitting. Tired myself out standing and chopping veggies for chili. Even though Al browned meat I was wiped.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent her a pm and told her to please drop in and let us know how she is doing.


tami_ohio said:


> You're right. Hope you can find her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he awake? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No real news of him, he's totally blind, ãs for other functions, I don't think they know yet how it will go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I used to be more panicky. Not much I can do about it. I am the one to take care of everything now. I just got a tissue picked it up and outside to the trash bucket for the dump. I could have screamed all day & no one to come to my rescue. Tenant leaves early as she drives a school bus. Husband couldn't even turn his head the right direction to even see it. When I showed him, his response was "OH". That is not much help to rescue a damsel in distress. LOL


Lol! True, you'd be in a bit of trouble waiting for rescue, been there done that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that Marla was lucky and that the wound is healing


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, nice to have them nice to see them go! ???? my dil helped me change all the vacated beds and vacuumed the entire basement. Also we cleaned up the living room and washed some fingerprints off. Of course her 3 are still here - the baby is no problem, but the 2 and 4 year old are busy leaving new fingerprints - but that's ok at least it feels a bit cleaner now.... the 2 boys are missing their cousins. That baby is a doll! And growing like crazy! She's 6 weeks already!
> We have a mature bing cherry tree in our yard. It is loaded with fruit every year! My husband picked and dried masses of them and there were still tons left. So he had the grand kids sit outside and sell bags of cherries to people coming home from work or going for a walk to the river. In total they made about $150! Not bad for a bunch of 9-5 year olds! They're already talking about next years cherry crop. ????


Great the kids picked the cherries & sold them, wish you were closer, I love cherries & would buy some.
I have sour cherry trees, ????I get a few cherries this year as I had flowers for the first time


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news! I am so happy for you and for Maggie May. Also pray that you will still eventually find a place that will allow you to get her back with you. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a nuisance that it was made clear whether it was her or the staff. Written instructions are generally best as they can be checked later rather relying on memory.


Yes, it should have been written on the sheet with the other instructions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is he awake? --- sam


Yes, some, he talks but doesn't really make much sense


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam! I may give the WD40 a try in some of the holes they've made if I can get up the ladder. Also will mix up some tea tree oil spray and spray the area. I'm surprised that we are having issues with them as the entire decking and pergola are out of pressure treated wood which usually they don't bother.


thewren said:


> i never heard of carpenter bees - my goodness they can bore in deep. here are a couple of idea. --- sam
> 
> Vinegar and Steel Wool
> Carpenter bees build their nests in early spring. Identifying them is fairly easy, as they are quite large, up to 1 inch long, with a yellow thorax and a shiny abdomen. Bumblebees have a fuzzy abdomen. Once a carpenter bee hole is detected, spray the hole with white vinegar, then stuff it with steel wool. You also can use fingernail polish instead of vinegar. Seal the hole with caulking or wood putty, then paint over it.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, great news that your sister will take. Aggie.

Pearl, I’m glad you located the credit card, such a pain in the butt if you have to,cancel it & get another.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


So wonderful. Such a relief for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, what wonderful news. What a wonderful daughter! So happy for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Doc said that she was very lucky that it hadn't all sloughed off and then he'd have had to be doing skin grafts on her stomach.
> 
> Sewing beef! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Stewing beef might be more tender. :sm23:


I love Sewing beef. Thanks for that. Now to look for knitting beef.
Thanks, I needed that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm glad you didn't proof read it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely praying, I hope she doesn't need a stint in the spa again.


So sorry Maryanne is struggling Darowil. I'm not caught up, so not sure what is wrong. Sure hope she is ok.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, how fun for the grands to have a cherry stand! Hope you have a restful week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, feeling better. Slept most of afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, this was a huge operation. I hope you will get some energy back but I think it will take some time. I know that is difficult as your life is full of so many wonderful things. Slowly but surely, you will get there. Remember the turtle being so slow but he eventually got there. You will too but it will take some patience as you allow your body the time it needs to heal. Your energy will be used up where it is needed most, deep inside. Hugs and know things will get better. It will take time, but it will happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, feeling better. Slept most of afternoon.


You just made me happy. So good to know you are listening to your body. That is so wise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta go check on the oils melting for the soap I'm making....check back later. TTYL One last thing...Gracie so wants in the area on the deck where I'm making the soap. Just pitiful....and molly is next to her lying down


That is so funny with the nose sticking through the fencing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> but so hard on the environment, dangerous for pets and children. --- sam


I was thinking they are eating her house like carpenter ants. When you get rid of them you are protecting your house, not getting it near kids, pets or environment.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No real news of him, he's totally blind, ãs for other functions, I don't think they know yet how it will go.


I used to teach crafts at a YWCA. I had a blind lady in my class for the same reason. She had an abusive husband who would not let her leave, so, she attempted to kill herself but, only blinded. It was the only way she figured that she could escape him. He abandoned her then. So sad. I hope that is the worse this young man has.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


This is so wonderful, both for you and Maggie May. I would love it if you could, with time, find a home where both of you could live together again. But, in the meantime, this is so great.

A word about anesthesia. May I correct some misunderstandings. The anesthesia itself, the inhalation agents and narcotic drugs, other drugs, that are used for an anesthetic, are all short lived. Studies have been done to see just how long each lasts, and each has a half life and a full life before it is gone from the system. Most drugs have a half life of about 35 minutes, except for narcotics such as Demerol (Pithadine in other countries I think) and morphine sulfate, which can last up to 3-4 hours, depending on the route given and a combinatin of drugs which can potentiate each other. . In short, the anesthetic agents themselves, through a definitive study done in the UK, show that minute amounts are discernible at the most 24 hours later. none after that. The inhalation agents are even shorter lived, thus must be continuously administered to keep the patient anesthetized, for when that administration stops, the person awakens..rather quickly. But, what one is dealing with is the RESULT of these drugs on one's body systems. In short, the anesthetic itself is gone in 24 hours, most by 1-2, but the effects are on the body, the liver, kidneys, even the lungs, depending on the length of time and depth of anesthesia required. What makes you tired are the effects of anesthesia that your body must now deal with, along with the effects of your being nervous, fasting, poor sleep, blood loss and the trauma caused by the surgery itself. Surgery is major harm to the body. In short, most patients are awake and responding correctly 20-30 minutes with the anesthesia agents gone to any discernible degree before they even leave the post anesthesia care unit. Many are awake and talking on the way to the recovery room after their surgery is over. Hope this helps understanding anesthesia. Anesthesia is a great blessing and much of the wonderful surgeries we do now could not be done without it.
Sorry for the soap box, just trying to right some wrong information.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I spent most of the day with the bank still working out sabotage from February.Needed temporary accounts.Now need to get back on target. I found an acct with DH & his DM on it. Now I have a hunt to make. I found her S.S. # and now need a death certificate. I asked my friend to pick it up who still lives in the same town where they died. So now a waiting game. I also found other money affairs that need to be settled to our good before kids inherit all the work.It was a busy, but, real good day.
I also found out I will have my shed built shortly and add-on this fall.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Corn starch, yes, I'm sure Mum used it on brother Allen and sis Laurel. They are 9 and 11 years my junior. But I recall that yellow box.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

OOPS double post. Sorry.

Corn starch, yes, I'm sure Mum used it on brother Allen and sis Laurel. They are 9 and 11 years my junior. But I recall that yellow box.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gardeners Supply sells hives for them. Here in Sonoma county, people seem to encourage them, as they are pollinators, they say.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hh


thewren said:


> the Xanth books are not up my alley - i love dean koontz. --- sam


How about Harlan Coben and the Myron Bolitar series? I love them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you dear sis. It is hard for me to feel completely exhausted after something as simple as standing and chopping veggies. But there is no arguing. I had to lay down and then slept, woke to use rest room and back to sleep until 5:15 p.m.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, thank you for info on anesthesia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sent her a pm and told her to please drop in and let us know how she is doing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the tea table, and thank you for the links to the patterns, those are so cute.


Thanks for catching that Kayjo, I am not on my game this week with all the goings on.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I spent most of the day with the bank still working out sabotage from February.Needed temporary accounts.Now need to get back on target. I found an acct with DH & his DM on it. Now I have a hunt to make. I found her S.S. # and now need a death certificate. I asked my friend to pick it up who still lives in the same town where they died. So now a waiting game. I also found other money affairs that need to be settled to our good before kids inherit all the work.It was a busy, but, real good day.
> I also found out I will have my shed built shortly and add-on this fall.


Then it was a good day. Hope it won't take long to get it all taken care of. Good you will get the shed, ect done soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you dear sis. It is hard for me to feel completely exhausted after something as simple as standing and chopping veggies. But there is no arguing. I had to lay down and then slept, woke to use rest room and back to sleep until 5:15 p.m.


Sit down to do things like chopping veggies. I'm glad you slept so well. You need it to heal.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just finished this crochet shawl. It will need some blocking but will be ok to pop on on chilly days.
> I am very critical of my work, not that happy with it. The yarn is not the best.


Lovely work, I'm sure it will look even better once blocked


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> I've finally finished a shawl I've been struggling with for weeks, I think I've tinked more stitches than it actually has! And it's a pattern I've made before! Brain fade definitely contributed to it but I'm blaming the fact that I used a very thin cone yarn held triple to knit with, and I added beads to the bottom section which drew it in a bit more than intended. It's a half Pi shawl pattern from Knitty.com called Wavedeck (knitty patterns are free, lots of interesting ones)


Beautiful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really amazing the difference blocking makes. I'd never even heard of blocking before I discovered KP but then I never knit anything Lacey then either. KP has made me a much more adventurous knitter.


I sure agree! Have learned so much since being on KP


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could easily share excess ????????I know I'd have lots to send


I'll share but don't you send any my way! Maybe we should all send some to Sam- a win win situation


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started back at the stretching class this morning and also my first yoga class; found my self thinking of KayeJo and Joy/Sassafras during the yoga class. It is yoga for seniors; leaned 1st warrior, 2nd warrior, and tree today....you can laugh away you two yoga experience ones....these even gave me the wobbles! LOLOL! But at least I started and am determined to continue. Love the new instructor too. She is very conscientious of each pupils abilities/disabilities and very supportive. The class today was very small which I selfishly hope it stays that way!


I need to find some sort of class - I think it would I prove my balance...I hate going to new places by myself, so can always find some evidence excuse. I'm an introvert and find it difficult to go places where I don't know anyone. I hear you ladies going to knitting groups and think I'd like that, but the thought gets me anxious so I just do t even try. I know it's silly.....????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lovely work, I'm sure it will look even better once blocked


Thank you, yes I have blocked it and it looks much better and sits better on my shoulders also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> This may be old news but last night just as I entered a church for a commissioning service Julie rang. Couldn't talk but she said she has just been busy-she was trying to fill in time until she could take her bedtime meds.
> 
> For those of you who pray- Maryanne is struggling again and prays would be welcomed.


Sorry about Maryanne...prayers forthcoming


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this and even sorrier to hear you will have to give up Maggie May. That's so hard for you. Hugs.


From me too


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, I've done okay with the maintanence and weight has pretty much steaded. I did gain 20 lbs back initially but that's okay for now. I keep saying I'm going to go back on the strick bone broth but haven't yet. Just really takes me wrapping my head around the strictness to be success with it and lately just not there. I'll get back to it eventually.


Good for you for maintaining, that's hard to do for sure!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another person we haven't heard from is Evelyn in Alabama. I'll see if I can find her avatar name and send her a pm.


Was it ESJ? Or is that some one else?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


Sounds like a great place to shop!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


Wonderful news! How thoughtful of her!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I found it in my car, it fell out of my pocket. Banker is thrilled. I told her it was misplaced not lost. :sm02:


That's a relief!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I spent most of the day with the bank still working out sabotage from February.Needed temporary accounts.Now need to get back on target. I found an acct with DH & his DM on it. Now I have a hunt to make. I found her S.S. # and now need a death certificate. I asked my friend to pick it up who still lives in the same town where they died. So now a waiting game. I also found other money affairs that need to be settled to our good before kids inherit all the work.It was a busy, but, real good day.
> I also found out I will have my shed built shortly and add-on this fall.


What happened in February? Wow how long has his DM been gone? Certainly seems you have a bit of a mess to deal with! So sorry but glad you are getting it figured out. And lovely to have the add on this fall! That should make it easier for both you and DH.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you dear sis. It is hard for me to feel completely exhausted after something as simple as standing and chopping veggies. But there is no arguing. I had to lay down and then slept, woke to use rest room and back to sleep until 5:15 p.m.


Good you are sleeping so much...sleep is a great healer


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would have thought they might have had nurse come to the house to be checking the drain., pretty sure that's what happens here.


No, she's too far from where she had the surgery, if we lived closer they'd have had her come in every 3 days or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was having problems posting on here earlier, like Cathy I was getting an 'error' message, but it seems to be ok now - only problem is that now I can't remember all that I was going to comment on!
> *Joy* - I hope you are feeling good today with no nausea or pain.
> *Heather* - So sorry to hear you need to rehome Maggie May. {{{hugs}}}
> *Kaye Jo* - I immediately thought of you when I read Pearl's girls story about the mouse! I don't mind mice, but I wouldn't want one anywhere near my bed....especially when I was in it!


Lol! Yes, that would definitely ruin good nights sleep for several nights.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, form your own knitting group! Just two or three friends works.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I need to find some sort of class - I think it would I prove my balance...I hate going to new places by myself, so can always find some evidence excuse. I'm an introvert and find it difficult to go places where I don't know anyone. I hear you ladies going to knitting groups and think I'd like that, but the thought gets me anxious so I just do t even try. I know it's silly.....????


Not silly...It's how you're wired. I am the same way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not silly...It's how you're wired. I am the same way.


Me too, I prefer my own company and get very anxious in crowded situations and can't wait to go home to own secure surroundings. A bit of a loner, 
I force myself to get out but it is hard sometimes. I joined 60s club last year with Julie but found it not to my liking due to some older ladies sitting around griping. I am too young in my head for that carryon, so decided not to attend this year. So it is just me and you all, for which am very thankful. 
I have friends but they are busy with work often so only meet up occasionally.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Was it ESJ? Or is that some one else?


Yes, I'm sure that's it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That is great news Heather


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


Happy news indeed-great that she is willing to do that for the two of you. Yeah to being to keep seeing Maggie May.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love fresh strawberries, blueberries and raspberries. when phyllis's parents were alive they had maybe 40 blueberries and they were under some kind of netting - screens all around the outside - you went through a screen door to get inside - it was like blueberry overload - walter took such good care of them - they had red raspberry bushes - and strawberry patch. i was like being in fresh fruit heaven. they also had an abundance of fruit trees plus a regular garden. if it hadn't been in pennsylvania i would have loved to live there after the folks were gone. --- sam


Sounds like a fantastic garden 
I've still got the raspberry and blueberry plants oldest son got for me , they are doing really well and youngest son has planted a strawberry patch next to them , the strawberries are looking really good just starting to turn from green to red


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I found it in my car, it fell out of my pocket. Banker is thrilled. I told her it was misplaced not lost. :sm02:


What a relief. When we misplace a CC we can now just put a block on it so it can't be used but can then unblock it ourselves if we find it without having to go through a replacement. Only need the replacement if it doesn't turn up. Once needed to report it lost immediately which meant couldn't use it even if it then turned up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a great looking cowl margaret - what color are you knitting yours? --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I never knew that! Re anesthesia


We just assume the effect of the anaesthetic wears of quickly but it does hang around for around 6 weeks. Maybe it's actually good- often we need to rest after one and more likely to as we are more tired!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


Great news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is the elderflower for? Is the herring pickled? That's the only way I've seen it here


We make elderflower ice cream , Mid summer is a big thing in Sweden and a public holiday, time for anyone to meet up with family and friends at summer houses and party , There will be maypoles raised all around Sweden this weekend , plenty of singing and dancing going on and all the girls will have made there own flower garlands for there heads , plenty of herring both pickled and smoked will be eaten and lots of strawberries 
I like to celebrate some Swedish traditions and this year we are all going to nieces as her auntie from Croatia is visiting so there will be a couple of Croatian dishes there too , I'm not so fussed on pickled herring I knows shocking for a Swede ????so for me it will be smoked


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have been out with my 2 sons , middle son wanted to go visit a butcher/ farmers shop in a small village about 20 minutes by car from us so since husband went to his nephews I went with them , the shop was fantastic a lot bigger than I thought , more like a small supermarket and very reasonably priced all fresh produce . It was like stepping back in time, they sold everything from homemade jams to home made sausages and the strawberries smelt delicious tasted delicious too , it's a long time since Ive saw actual whole pig getting chopped up , good thing it was right on the edge of the little village because it was very busy


Sounds like a good day out and a wonderful little shop. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta go check on the oils melting for the soap I'm making....check back later. TTYL One last thing...Gracie so wants in the area on the deck where I'm making the soap. Just pitiful....and molly is next to her lying down


Awww. lol. Very cute nose poking in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, nice to have them nice to see them go! ???? my dil helped me change all the vacated beds and vacuumed the entire basement. Also we cleaned up the living room and washed some fingerprints off. Of course her 3 are still here - the baby is no problem, but the 2 and 4 year old are busy leaving new fingerprints - but that's ok at least it feels a bit cleaner now.... the 2 boys are missing their cousins. That baby is a doll! And growing like crazy! She's 6 weeks already!
> We have a mature bing cherry tree in our yard. It is loaded with fruit every year! My husband picked and dried masses of them and there were still tons left. So he had the grand kids sit outside and sell bags of cherries to people coming home from work or going for a walk to the river. In total they made about $150! Not bad for a bunch of 9-5 year olds! They're already talking about next years cherry crop. ????


Wow that was a lot of cherries. And what a windfall for the kids-that was worthwhile effort for them.
Sounds like a great but exhausting few days- at least most of the cleaning up after is done. Some time with just the three GKs is good as well I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am amazed at all you have been doing! Just be careful not to overdo things. (yes, another pot calling the kettle black....I know.)
> I am happy that you are doing so well Joy.


At least I can tell people to slow down being not much more than a turtle when it comes to the house. Still making my way through getting this area sorted, Almost there. Have a few piles, UFOs to put somewhere, small amounts of yarn mainly large scraps, a frogpond (which of course will then leave with more yarn to put away!). But should meet my self imposed deadline of the end of the month.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it should have been written on the sheet with the other instructions.


Odd actually that it wasn't if the rest of the instructions were written.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love Sewing beef. Thanks for that. Now to look for knitting beef.
> Thanks, I needed that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm glad you didn't proof read it.


I enjoy the knitting so just want the sewing beef.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes I have blocked it and it looks much better and sits better on my shoulders also.


Do you like it now?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well answered my own question about carpenter bees thanks to the might google....deck already made of pressure treated wood but can spray them with essential oils mixed in alcohol or make a spray using citris fruits boiled in water and spray area. Also stuff steel wool in burrows but hey, I'm not climbing up high so that is out. Dang it...it is starting to thunder..guess we are in for an afternoon shower. Oh well...at least I won't have to water the plants today. Have about 15 more minutes before I pour the soap into mold. TTYL


I hope the bee treatment works. :sm19:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, well Marla saw the surgeon, she didn't know that she had to squish the drains flat after stripping so they weren't working properly, so she had the serum between the skin and the stomach, he pulled out the one drain and it went everywhere, so he pushed and pushed and got most of it out, left in the other drain until next Tuesday, he said that the wound itself looks great, but that she's really lucky with not using the drains properly, that it did heal. I don't think the nurses told her she needed to squish flat to make suction, but with all the chaos that not having the wound vac working caused, no telling.
> She's tired but feels better. Now I'm pooped, we met J and brought her back, now I'm going to relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


So sorry to hear about this. Thank goodness Marla will be ok but things certainly do need to be written down. When I worked I would have made up a list for each condition and had it printed up ahead and then had a place for the doctor or nurse to write additional instructions. Glad she will be ok now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


Oh that is good news at least. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oops on me - thanks cathy. how are the two grandbabies? --- sam


Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:

Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Oh dear that's not sounding like fun for DD with two sick. Hopefully the antibiotics will work well and quickly.
Seems funny that can cost so much to see your GP but a locum comes to your home and costs nothing over Medicare.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Awwwww, poor babies. Especially when asthma is involved on top of any tonsillitis. Hoping they both feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, just saw your post about the terrible way the coach and parents have been acting. Quite upsetting and really wakes one up to the prejudice still alive. Having travelled a lot I find such lovely people around the world and a shame they are treated in such a way in our country. I want to believe the majority of us are not like that but sadly, the minority are more vocal. Sad that they are passing on this type of behavior. Years ago when our son, then living in NYC, was dating a gorgeous Korean girl who was a journalist and traveled all over the world to cover stories. She told me a man approached her and meanly told her to go back where she came from. Well, she was born here. I thought at least because she was so beautiful, she wouldn't suffer that type of behavior, but I was Wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, hoping all is going well. Are you feeling any after effects at this point from your hip surgery or are you able to walk without pain now? Are there any further developments in finding out anything about Fale?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My goodness, I am up at 4am lately since the trip. Hoping I get a nap today. Where did this week go???? My sisters will be coming up to visit, so sure hoping I can get on the ball and get some work done on the bedrooms and actually, the whole house.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No, she's too far from where she had the surgery, if we lived closer they'd have had her come in every 3 days or so.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice colours. :sm11:


Oops meant to do Quote reply... re Darrowil's cowl.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh dear that's not sounding like fun for DD with two sick. Hopefully the antibiotics will work well and quickly.
> Seems funny that can cost so much to see your GP but a locum comes to your home and costs nothing over Medicare.


I know, right? Do you the Home visiting doctor service there? Here the number is 13sick. DD has used them twice and both times doctor has been very nice and also thorough.

Serena isnt sick anymore just a slight cough now and then. I had her for a few hours today before we all tripped off to doctor, it was sunny so we spent time outside playing and watering pots etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know, right? Do you the Home visiting doctor service there? Here the number is 13sick. DD has used them twice and both times doctor has been very nice and also thorough.
> 
> Serena isnt sick anymore just a slight cough now and then. I had her for a few hours today before we all tripped off to doctor, it was sunny so we spent time outside playing and watering pots etc.


Yes we do have them. But the only time tried to get them they refused to come- David was having a stroke so needed an emergency ambulance.
Well I knew he wasn't having a stroke and needed just antibiotics for his sinusitis. Of course he couldn't open his eye. It was swollen and so couldn't open. But they had a list that told them what to do and do it she did. Did I know what I was talking about? Of course not. He did end up in hospital on IV antibiotics but not the stroke they tried to tell me he was having.
Yes being unable to open the eye is a sign of a stroke, but if someone rings and wants a doctor becuase of swelling around the eye can't they use some brains and realise that of course they can't open there eyes. By all means check for other signs as well but don't rely on one only when there is an obvious reason for it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes we do have them. But the only time tried to get them they refused to come- David was having a stroke so needed an emergency ambulance.
> Well I knew he wasn't having a stroke and needed just antibiotics for his sinusitis. Of course he couldn't open his eye. It was swollen and so couldn't open. But they had a list that told them what to do and do it she did. Did I know what I was talking about? Of course not. He did end up in hospital on IV antibiotics but not the stroke they tried to tell me he was having.
> Yes being unable to open the eye is a sign of a stroke, but if someone rings and wants a doctor becuase of swelling around the eye can't they use some brains and realise that of course they can't open there eyes. By all means check for other signs as well but don't rely on one only when there is an obvious reason for it.


 :sm06: That's not good that they refused to come at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Oh no not both of them , hope the little ones are all better soon , your poor daughter must be worn out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I know, right? Do you the Home visiting doctor service there? Here the number is 13sick. DD has used them twice and both times doctor has been very nice and also thorough.
> 
> Serena isnt sick anymore just a slight cough now and then. I had her for a few hours today before we all tripped off to doctor, it was sunny so we spent time outside playing and watering pots etc.


We can phone our own doctors out during surgery opening times and when they are closed it can be any doctor who is on call who comes
Thank fully no charge


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That is a much better outcome for her than never seeing you. Maybe meantime you can find somewhere dog friendly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, sad little ones sick. Hope antibiotics work and they are well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh good! I understand getting behind! And it seems the days you get behind everyone is more chatty! Sure hope it warms up a bit for you in your home! Did you ever manage to get over to the landlords place? I forget the name.... I think you were going to mention the window situation and the electrical wiring?


 :sm24: There is a whole chunk I just have not read- I am going to rely on the summaries this week. It takes quite a lot of time getting out and walking. Nothing yet re electricity, but it seems Nasir may have finally found a builder, if that is the case, maybe the work will get done? I am looking at doing full length curtains, rather than draft proofing the windows- that would be a major maintenance job. Once open some are nearly impossible to close!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Have a nice walk - before our recent price hike we bought a number of extra stamps...ours are now the forever kind so no matter the price it's still valid....I should also have bought more international stamps tho...those are crazy spendy


It was a lovely sunny day, although chilly! I am not sure how much the postage is going up, but in my opinion we are getting very poor service. We have only a three day delivery weekly. Cut back from six days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh that must have been smelly


Not so, it was actually very alive, and by the time my brothers caught it (holding the very tip of it's tail) it was bending up double trying to bite him!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: That's not good that they refused to come at all.


To them it was an emergency and so couldn't guarantee someone seeing him in time. And said straight out I can't make an appointment for him as he has to be seen urgently. Tried arguing but no success. Of course if they had given us an appointment and I was wrong then they could have been in trouble would be there concern. Whether she couldn't or wasn't allowed to think I'm not sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You said this very well and thank you Joyce.


flyty1n said:


> This is so wonderful, both for you and Maggie May. I would love it if you could, with time, find a home where both of you could live together again. But, in the meantime, this is so great.
> 
> A word about anesthesia. May I correct some misunderstandings. The anesthesia itself, the inhalation agents and narcotic drugs, other drugs, that are used for an anesthetic, are all short lived. Studies have been done to see just how long each lasts, and each has a half life and a full life before it is gone from the system. Most drugs have a half life of about 35 minutes, except for narcotics such as Demerol (Pithadine in other countries I think) and morphine sulfate, which can last up to 3-4 hours, depending on the route given and a combinatin of drugs which can potentiate each other. . In short, the anesthetic agents themselves, through a definitive study done in the UK, show that minute amounts are discernible at the most 24 hours later. none after that. The inhalation agents are even shorter lived, thus must be continuously administered to keep the patient anesthetized, for when that administration stops, the person awakens..rather quickly. But, what one is dealing with is the RESULT of these drugs on one's body systems. In short, the anesthetic itself is gone in 24 hours, most by 1-2, but the effects are on the body, the liver, kidneys, even the lungs, depending on the length of time and depth of anesthesia required. What makes you tired are the effects of anesthesia that your body must now deal with, along with the effects of your being nervous, fasting, poor sleep, blood loss and the trauma caused by the surgery itself. Surgery is major harm to the body. In short, most patients are awake and responding correctly 20-30 minutes with the anesthesia agents gone to any discernible degree before they even leave the post anesthesia care unit. Many are awake and talking on the way to the recovery room after their surgery is over. Hope this helps understanding anesthesia. Anesthesia is a great blessing and much of the wonderful surgeries we do now could not be done without it.
> Sorry for the soap box, just trying to right some wrong information.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are pollinators for sure; I just don't want them boring into my pergola; which why I'm leaning toward using the EOs as it repels them but doesn't harm them. I'm thinking some of the lumber used on the deck and pergola just wasn't treated well enough initially when they were milled and pressure treated.


MindyT said:


> Gardeners Supply sells hives for them. Here in Sonoma county, people seem to encourage them, as they are pollinators, they say.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> are invited to a potluck BBQ tonight at DHs cousins. I was requested to bring smokies, pretty easy, I also got dilled carrots out to take, no one else makes them .& all like them.
> 
> I tried the sweater on now that its blocked, I âm quite happy with it but need to buy buttons when I get to the city.
> The sweater is,called Henley Perfected & is free if you follow the link to the free lace book
> ...


Lovely sweater, Bonnie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so understand that feeling Maatje. I truly have to push myself to do it but make a conscious effort to put myself out of my comfort zone as I've finally realized how much I benefit from it in the long run. Besides, I have now made several good friends by making myself do it.


Maatje said:


> I need to find some sort of class - I think it would I prove my balance...I hate going to new places by myself, so can always find some evidence excuse. I'm an introvert and find it difficult to go places where I don't know anyone. I hear you ladies going to knitting groups and think I'd like that, but the thought gets me anxious so I just do t even try. I know it's silly.....????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I give up. Another application refused. Hard decisions made. Going to unit in caravan park/ over 50 lifestyle village. Unfortunately, this means a few sad things to come. What I can Will go to storage, bed(broken), recliner(on way out) and old tv cabinet will go to dump. Unit I am going into is furnished. Still to work out where fridge and washing machine will go, hoping I can fit them in. Hardest thing is that Maggie May, my beautiful English Cocker Spaniel, will go to shelter to be rehomed. Will be getting the best ear muffs I can find for storm season. Hate close thunder. Will keep all informed as I go.


I'm so sorry that you have to rehome Maggie May. It's difficult to part with our pets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was it. I went back through my pms to find it. Hope to hear from her.


Maatje said:


> Was it ESJ? Or is that some one else?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely. Like the muted tones in the yarn too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I don't like mice????. A couple of days ago I saw a posting of someone who found a large snake in the room with her grand baby & before anyone could catch it it got away elsewhere in the house ????I'd have had to move out. I really hate snakes


I would have moved out of the house until the snake was found. When we were boating, we tied up near an island that was covered in snakes. I wouldn't go in the water because they were swimming around. :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I posted this about 6 weeks ago but the lace in this is really easy. Just yo,k2tog for the round and simply repeat the same round for however long you want. (would need to adapt it for straight knitting).The pattern is the Willow Cowl on Ravelry.
> I made this for Mum and loved it so much I have started another one for myself.
> 
> Doing anything complicated is going to be hard for you indeed. Need to find things you can drop at any point and not have problems. And that doesn't need much concentration as this is likely to be difficult. Either you will be tired or keeping on eye on DH.


It is lovely and looks so soft.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Especially good if you can get thermal lined curtains. That is what we have since our house is ancient and drafty. The thermal lined curtains really have helped keep the heat in during winter and cool air in during summer.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: There is a whole chunk I just have not read- I am going to rely on the summaries this week. It takes quite a lot of time getting out and walking. Nothing yet re electricity, but it seems Nasir may have finally found a builder, if that is the case, maybe the work will get done? I am looking at doing full length curtains, rather than draft proofing the windows- that would be a major maintenance job. Once open some are nearly impossible to close!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they quit giving free ones at a certain age? Here you can get one/ year, unless trouble then more as required


In Ontario, they stop the free ones at 75.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the Xanth books are not up my alley - i love dean koontz. --- sam


I read Dean Koontz too. I'm waiting for his latest of a trilogy (I think it's called The Winding Staircase). It started out with "The Silent Corner".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


That is good news. At least, you will be able to see her frequently.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely sunny day, although chilly! I am not sure how much the postage is going up, but in my opinion we are getting very poor service. We have only a three day delivery weekly. Cut back from six days.


Great that you are having sunny days and able to get out and about. Wow only 3 days of post.... we still have 5 here where I am.... for now anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great that you are having sunny days and able to get out and about. Wow only 3 days of post.... we still have 5 here where I am.... for now anyway.


But they have increased the time it takes to get the mail unless we pay more. With decreased use of mail I guess it must be difficult to cover it- but paying more for a poorer service seems to further discourage people from using the postal system.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But they have increased the time it takes to get the mail unless we pay more. With decreased use of mail I guess it must be difficult to cover it- but paying more for a poorer service seems to further discourage people from using the postal system.


Yes that is true and I suppose it's only going to get worse. Shame.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My neighbour and I went to a concert last night to hear a blues band. They were quite good. There was also a market and food vendors. The crowd was huge. Most of the people take their chairs and set them up in the morning; otherwise, there would be no place to sit by the evening. This goes on every week during the summer. Although it was really warm during the day, it cooled off quite a bit and we needed jackets.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, concerts sound fun.

Drove Maya to feed the cow and calf.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Me too, I prefer my own company and get very anxious in crowded situations and can't wait to go home to own secure surroundings. A bit of a loner,
> I force myself to get out but it is hard sometimes. I joined 60s club last year with Julie but found it not to my liking due to some older ladies sitting around griping. I am too young in my head for that carryon, so decided not to attend this year. So it is just me and you all, for which am very thankful.
> I have friends but they are busy with work often so only meet up occasionally.


I'm a bit like that too. I don't get particularly anxious in crowded situations but I don't particularly enjoy them either and am much happier at home on my own. I don't like going out in the evenings at all now and much prefer any outings during the day. With my 2 working afternoons and 2 walking mornings and a monthly book group meeting I'm quite happy. Mind you if something happens and I miss a couple of work afternoons I soon get bored! No pleasing some! If I get too much spare time I feel I should be doing more housework and that's to be avoided at all cost!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I need to find some sort of class - I think it would I prove my balance...I hate going to new places by myself, so can always find some evidence excuse. I'm an introvert and find it difficult to go places where I don't know anyone. I hear you ladies going to knitting groups and think I'd like that, but the thought gets me anxious so I just do t even try. I know it's silly.....????


How about a local Senior Center? At least the folks are all "our age" and more accepting of things than when we were 20 or 30!
I read an article from the NYTimes last week or so that pointed out that yoga and fitness classes are white, young, fit and expensive almost everywhere in the US. One doesn't see the popular yoga classes, etc., with any women of color, heavyset or older.
I can say, in my yoga class, (which is at a Del Webb private Senior community) we are all senior citizens, many are not fit and thin, and although we do not have anyone of color, Sonoma County outside Santa Rosa, is pretty much that way anyway, so it is average. Our classes are $12 now, just up from $10 each all these years.
The Senior Center has all seniors, and many large women and men and it is very comfortable. I think you might find something like that not intimidating. I volunteer at the Senior Center, and got more comfortable with larger groups of people, as I have been retired since 2010 and not "in the mix" anymore. You might like it. Good luck.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Poor little girls. I hope they both start feeling better very soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I need to find some sort of class - I think it would I prove my balance...I hate going to new places by myself, so can always find some evidence excuse. I'm an introvert and find it difficult to go places where I don't know anyone. I hear you ladies going to knitting groups and think I'd like that, but the thought gets me anxious so I just do t even try. I know it's silly.....????


It is not silly... Many people are introverts. I am an extroverted introvert. 
I was an introvert then I trained to be a teacher. Hard to have anxiety attacks while facing a new class room full of new kids. I had to constantly remind myself that I had gotten good grades and was at least one class ahead and a few years older than them. I got through every day of my teaching and still do get through tasks.
Even now I face my fears to go to lectures etc. as I keep telling myself "we are all here for the same reason. I have met some very nice people and made friends with some wonderful people whom, I never would have met otherwise.
It was hard at 1st; but, when you realize that there are others just like you who took a chance, you'll open lots of doors to new opportunities. You may even get a new friend to go places with. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> I've run out of the freebie ones, they would be well over a 100 dollars if I were to have another, now.


Wow, so we are still young in our minds at our age. Are they telling us we are too old to care about and it is just time to do nothing and die?? Shocking. Not sure what they do here but I'm sure someone will know. I pay myself for thermography but that will be a problem once DH retires.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you dear sis. It is hard for me to feel completely exhausted after something as simple as standing and chopping veggies. But there is no arguing. I had to lay down and then slept, woke to use rest room and back to sleep until 5:15 p.m.


A lot is "mind over matter". If you don't mind, it don't matter. Remember that you have been very brave and it takes a while to get back to normal. Have a super day. Pretend that you area "Queen, for a Day".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, so we are still young in our minds at our age. Are they telling us we are too old to care about and it is just time to do nothing and die?? Shocking. Not sure what they do here but I'm sure someone will know. I pay myself for thermography but that will be a problem once DH retires.


They use the most likely ages for it to develop as a guide as to the ages to fund it or encourage it. Doesn't catch everyone clearly but catches the majority. And horrid as it sounds to some extent cost has to be considered. Money isn't unlimited so if the likelihood is low after a certain age then the money might be more usefully spent on some other preventive method that will pick up more cases of something else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, I prefer my own company and get very anxious in crowded situations and can't wait to go home to own secure surroundings. A bit of a loner,
> I force myself to get out but it is hard sometimes. I joined 60s club last year with Julie but found it not to my liking due to some older ladies sitting around griping. I am too young in my head for that carryon, so decided not to attend this year. So it is just me and you all, for which am very thankful.
> I have friends but they are busy with work often so only meet up occasionally.


And I stuck it out for my friend Eva, who has felt forced to move to Levin, because of the housing crisis in Auckland (after she was evicted- no reason given). I am so glad I resigned as Treasurer, I can handle my own finances, but coping with thousands and an Auditor, I found really nerve wracking. I like the President and the new Treasurer, and have agreed to do the phoning before meetings- there is hope there may be an amalgamation with a group of Maori Kaumatua (Elders), if it goes ahead I may carry on, but like Fan I am rather a loner not a groups person, and I objected to losing so much crafting time. (with committee meetings and so on).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a fantastic garden
> I've still got the raspberry and blueberry plants oldest son got for me , they are doing really well and youngest son has planted a strawberry patch next to them , the strawberries are looking really good just starting to turn from green to red


Your sons are a real testament to the quality of your mothering skills, Sonja.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> What happened in February? Wow how long has his DM been gone? Certainly seems you have a bit of a mess to deal with! So sorry but glad you are getting it figured out. And lovely to have the add on this fall! That should make it easier for both you and DH.


Someone got on my computer where I store money records; so it compromised all bank accounts. It was a scam,Idid not pay the $800
Closed everything down and started all over. Temporary cards to get going, all new accounts.Direct deposits and auto pays are still all mixed up. DH's mother died in 2003. . .so 15 years ago. We just learned about lost accounts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief. When we misplace a CC we can now just put a block on it so it can't be used but can then unblock it ourselves if we find it without having to go through a replacement. Only need the replacement if it doesn't turn up. Once needed to report it lost immediately which meant couldn't use it even if it then turned up.


The last time I lost a card, that was it, everything had to be reissued, I could not unblock it, I wonder if it has changed?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

:sm24: I like this stitch when you do the same, but with a 'rest' row between- I use it a lot, You are doing a circle?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, thank you. I shall be Queen today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We make elderflower ice cream , Mid summer is a big thing in Sweden and a public holiday, time for anyone to meet up with family and friends at summer houses and party , There will be maypoles raised all around Sweden this weekend , plenty of singing and dancing going on and all the girls will have made there own flower garlands for there heads , plenty of herring both pickled and smoked will be eaten and lots of strawberries
> I like to celebrate some Swedish traditions and this year we are all going to nieces as her auntie from Croatia is visiting so there will be a couple of Croatian dishes there too , I'm not so fussed on pickled herring I knows shocking for a Swede ????so for me it will be smoked


 :sm24: Strawberries yes, pickled Herring no!
I am so glad we have reached our Winter Solstice, the bad weather is probably still coming, but at least the days lengthen from now on, till mid Summer.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, form your own knitting group! Just two or three friends works.


A new acquaintance of mine started her own knitting group at a coffee shop. She selectively invited friends that she knew knitted. I was surprised to get invited, but, I did. I guess I am liked by more people than I would have guessed.
I don't know any of the rest real well, but, as I continue to go I am getting to know them. The leader is a silversmith that I took classes with at the local H.S. this past year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least I can tell people to slow down being not much more than a turtle when it comes to the house. Still making my way through getting this area sorted, Almost there. Have a few piles, UFOs to put somewhere, small amounts of yarn mainly large scraps, a frogpond (which of course will then leave with more yarn to put away!). But should meet my self imposed deadline of the end of the month.


It does sound like the renovation process has turned a corner for the good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last time I lost a card, that was it, everything had to be reissued, I could not unblock it, I wonder if it has changed?


It's reasonably new here-the block is temporary giving you a chance to see if the missing card turns up. But if it is determined that it is lost then you still have to go through the whole waiting time. But at least you can block it while you try to find it. How often does what happened to Pearl happen that it is temporarily misplaced? Means that if this happens can start using it again rather than still having to wait for the new one with a new number etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I think I should head to bed as it is now Saturday. So TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Oh boy those kids have been having a rough ride!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your sons are a real testament to the quality of your mothering skills, Sonja.


One thing I can thank my mother for ,I was determined I would be nothing like her ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Strawberries yes, pickled Herring no!
> I am so glad we have reached our Winter Solstice, the bad weather is probably still coming, but at least the days lengthen from now on, till mid Summer.


I think in Sweden they feed babies pickled herring before breast milk ????
I used to eat it as a child but not anymore


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does sound like the renovation process has turned a corner for the good!


At least steps back now are followed by 2 or even 3 forward now! David is doing some assignments and once they are done I am trying to convince him that the table and chairs being put in the kitchen would make a huge difference. They are taking up room so why not put them there and the stuff in the corner of the kitchen can go where the table and chairs are?
But yes at last the place is close to being functional. While all my kitchen gear (which needs the rest of the cupboards done) and doors etc would be nice I have most of what I need out now (well all I need but some things would be really useful).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, hoping all is going well. Are you feeling any after effects at this point from your hip surgery or are you able to walk without pain now? Are there any further developments in finding out anything about Fale?


Very occasionally I get an ache around the prosthesis, but the actual hip is amazingly good, just the difficulty of getting the muscles back into shape! That is why I am getting out on foot while the weather is ok, if cold.
I am waiting for Rotorua to find time to fit a visit in, again. It will really depend on her friendship with Tom's (Lupe's hubby) mother, and whether or not she will divulge an address. so hope, but _festina lente_.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, so we are still young in our minds at our age. Are they telling us we are too old to care about and it is just time to do nothing and die?? Shocking. Not sure what they do here but I'm sure someone will know. I pay myself for thermography but that will be a problem once DH retires.


I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


That's fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We can phone our own doctors out during surgery opening times and when they are closed it can be any doctor who is on call who comes
> Thank fully no charge


Whereas we have a very good Healthline- with Registered Nurses, backed up by the Paramedics with the St John ambulances- if they assess it so you will end up in Emergency- especially in cases like mine with no vehicle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Especially good if you can get thermal lined curtains. That is what we have since our house is ancient and drafty. The thermal lined curtains really have helped keep the heat in during winter and cool air in during summer.


That is what I am aiming for, especially for the two large windows in the sittingroom, and my workroom. I may try the bubble wrap on my bedroom window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great that you are having sunny days and able to get out and about. Wow only 3 days of post.... we still have 5 here where I am.... for now anyway.


If everything goes online, we may end up with couriers only.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


That is good news Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, so we are still young in our minds at our age. Are they telling us we are too old to care about and it is just time to do nothing and die?? Shocking. Not sure what they do here but I'm sure someone will know. I pay myself for thermography but that will be a problem once DH retires.


I have no idea why the threshold is so low- other than cost cutting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's reasonably new here-the block is temporary giving you a chance to see if the missing card turns up. But if it is determined that it is lost then you still have to go through the whole waiting time. But at least you can block it while you try to find it. How often does what happened to Pearl happen that it is temporarily misplaced? Means that if this happens can start using it again rather than still having to wait for the new one with a new number etc.


 :sm24: Like my bottle of Eucalyptus Oil that I remember bringing home, and do you think I can find where I have dumped it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas we have a very good Healthline- with Registered Nurses, backed up by the Paramedics with the St John ambulances- if they assess it so you will end up in Emergency- especially in cases like mine with no vehicle.


We have a healthline too, used more for in cases of an emergency, the doctor call outs are good to have especially for patients who are housebound 
There was talk of stopping them but it hasn't happened yet and I think my doctors are pretty good I have very rarely needed to call them out but have always been assured that they will visit if the need arises


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One thing I can thank my mother for ,I was determined I would be nothing like her ????


Thanks for the giggle Sonja- your Mother was I think unique- I sure hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think in Sweden they feed babies pickled herring before breast milk ????
> I used to eat it as a child but not anymore


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least steps back now are followed by 2 or even 3 forward now! David is doing some assignments and once they are done I am trying to convince him that the table and chairs being put in the kitchen would make a huge difference. They are taking up room so why not put them there and the stuff in the corner of the kitchen can go where the table and chairs are?
> But yes at last the place is close to being functional. While all my kitchen gear (which needs the rest of the cupboards done) and doors etc would be nice I have most of what I need out now (well all I need but some things would be really useful).


What a relief, getting somewhere at last!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


That is good news, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have a healthline too, used more for in cases of an emergency, the doctor call outs are good to have especially for patients who are housebound
> There was talk of stopping them but it hasn't happened yet and I think my doctors are pretty good I have very rarely needed to call them out but have always been assured that they will visit if the need arises


I don't think our doctors do home visits any more- I've always been told to go to the After Hours Emergency. (and boy do they cost!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I don't think I've ever eaten herring prepared any way! Last night I thought I'd fix salmon patties but had picked up a can of mackeral by mistake. Make mackeral patties instead and they were pretty good.


Swedenme said:


> I think in Sweden they feed babies pickled herring before breast milk ????
> I used to eat it as a child but not anymore


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a reply from Evelyn/EJS. She is fine just not online much at all. She is moving again but will still be in Alabama. She and DH are getting into a rent-to-own and very, very busy. First time owning a home; very exciting for them. She said to give all her love to folks here so here it is....♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very occasionally I get an ache around the prosthesis, but the actual hip is amazingly good, just the difficulty of getting the muscles back into shape! That is why I am getting out on foot while the weather is ok, if cold.
> I am waiting for Rotorua to find time to fit a visit in, again. It will really depend on her friendship with Tom's (Lupe's hubby) mother, and whether or not she will divulge an address. so hope, but _festina lente_.


Sorry about the occasional ache. I wonder if that will be gone after a few more years. Glad you are making an effort to get the muscles back in shape. So important. Good for you. Fingers crossed for the rest with Rotorua. Sounds like you are walking a tightrope and trying to balance. Hugs ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


Are they free in Canada or covered by insurance?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would let brantley do the ladder work. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam! I may give the WD40 a try in some of the holes they've made if I can get up the ladder. Also will mix up some tea tree oil spray and spray the area. I'm surprised that we are having issues with them as the entire decking and pergola are out of pressure treated wood which usually they don't bother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, thanks for the info. From what you said, I’m thinking it is still possible to get mammogram if covered by private insurance or self-paid but the free ones are not offered when the age is beyond major risk. My SisIL’s MIL got breast cancer in her 80’s. Imagine she had private insurance and still had a hefty bill. Sad thing was after her surgery she did well but developed bad dementia and was rejected from several nursing homes for being violent. So many factors???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


So glad all is AOK.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a reply from Evelyn/EJS. She is fine just not online much at all. She is moving again but will still be in Alabama. She and DH are getting into a rent-to-own and very, very busy. First time owning a home; very exciting for them. She said to give all her love to folks here so here it is....♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


How nice to hear about her. Thank you ????.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, wonderful news!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color - really like how it varies (margaret's cowl) in color as you knit. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if the white was thrush - i happens when the immune system is compromised. glad Serena is feeling better but poor Penelope. ventalin - is that with a nebulizer? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle Sonja- your Mother was I think unique- I sure hope so!


I sure hope so too, as a 12 year old I could cheerfully have throttled her for the things she did as my dad was dying and afterwards but as an adult I got along with her better , could never understand what and why she did the things she did just knew there was no way she would change


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are they free in Canada or covered by insurance?


It's free, that is covered by our Provincial health care program.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Especially good if you can get thermal lined curtains. That is what we have since our house is ancient and drafty. The thermal lined curtains really have helped keep the heat in during winter and cool air in during summer.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news liz. --- sam



budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> very pretty - love the bottom with beads. --- sam


Thanks Sam. I hope your humid hot weather eases up soon. We have had fog, especially morning and evening but today has been perfect flying weather, for the first day of the Alderney Fly In. As the weather started improve we got a lot of very last minute registrations- a total of over 65 planes. Most arrived today but some will come tomorrow. I took a few pics on the iPad which I will show below.

We are soon off to a Welcome BBQ for all our visitors, held at a pub/restaurant just up the road from us. I've been providing transport for visitors so welcome the chance to eat out as it's been rather 'full-on'. I'll try to get a photo of the entire airfield of planes tomorrow. It's a lot more than are usually seen here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam. I hope your humid hot weather eases up soon. We have had fog, especially morning and evening but today has been perfect flying weather, for the first day of the Alderney Fly In. As the weather started improve we got a lot of very last minute registrations- a total of over 65 planes. Most arrived today but some will come tomorrow. I took a few pics on the iPad which I will show below.
> 
> We are soon off to a Welcome BBQ for all our visitors, held at a pub/restaurant just up the road from us. I've been providing transport for visitors so welcome the chance to eat out as it's been rather 'full-on'. I'll try to get a photo of the entire airfield of planes tomorrow. It's a lot more than are usually seen here!


What a special time for you and all involved. Wonderful that the weather cleared up.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, thank you. I shall be Queen today.


There used to be a TV series called "Queen for the Day". The woman was usually wearing a house dress and was treated very special for the day. I can't remember all that they did but she won $100,000. (Back in the day that was a lot of money) I think that, I nominate you for the position for a while. It will make you feel better even without the money. M-E


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam. I hope your humid hot weather eases up soon. We have had fog, especially morning and evening but today has been perfect flying weather, for the first day of the Alderney Fly In. As the weather started improve we got a lot of very last minute registrations- a total of over 65 planes. Most arrived today but some will come tomorrow. I took a few pics on the iPad which I will show below.
> 
> We are soon off to a Welcome BBQ for all our visitors, held at a pub/restaurant just up the road from us. I've been providing transport for visitors so welcome the chance to eat out as it's been rather 'full-on'. I'll try to get a photo of the entire airfield of planes tomorrow. It's a lot more than are usually seen here!


That Fly In sounds so exciting. Is it all weekend?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> They use the most likely ages for it to develop as a guide as to the ages to fund it or encourage it. Doesn't catch everyone clearly but catches the majority. And horrid as it sounds to some extent cost has to be considered. Money isn't unlimited so if the likelihood is low after a certain age then the money might be more usefully spent on some other preventive method that will pick up more cases of something else.


I don't agree on their style of limiting. They are still paying for O2 etc. for people who continue to smoke. The soldiers that were in agent orange don't go back in to the agent orange again. Many drug addicts are getting special treatments to survive and then they go right back in to drugs. Not enough are speaking up for them to get relieved of their drug habits, nor do they want intervention as they have learned through habit to like that feel, I guess. We need to do more to stop it before it starts. In Maine if you take even a narcotic medication you are put on a list. Then they know exactly who has it. I'm not sure there is any good solution for everything.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I think in Sweden they feed babies pickled herring before breast milk ????
> I used to eat it as a child but not anymore


I can't even imagine what pickled herring taste like. . .I like pickles. I do not like many fish for fear of getting a bone and I really don't like the taste of fish even though I know it is good for you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Strawberries yes, pickled Herring no!
> I am so glad we have reached our Winter Solstice, the bad weather is probably still coming, but at least the days lengthen from now on, till mid Summer.


Unfortunately our days are getting shorter. That makes my SAD kick in.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> One thing I can thank my mother for ,I was determined I would be nothing like her ????


Same thing here :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very occasionally I get an ache around the prosthesis, but the actual hip is amazingly good, just the difficulty of getting the muscles back into shape! That is why I am getting out on foot while the weather is ok, if cold.
> I am waiting for Rotorua to find time to fit a visit in, again. It will really depend on her friendship with Tom's (Lupe's hubby) mother, and whether or not she will divulge an address. so hope, but _festina lente_.


My friend is getting a new hip in September. She is doing PT now to strengthen her muscles some before surgery. She will continue PT after surgery also for a while.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> At least steps back now are followed by 2 or even 3 forward now! David is doing some assignments and once they are done I am trying to convince him that the table and chairs being put in the kitchen would make a huge difference. They are taking up room so why not put them there and the stuff in the corner of the kitchen can go where the table and chairs are?
> But yes at last the place is close to being functional. While all my kitchen gear (which needs the rest of the cupboards done) and doors etc would be nice I have most of what I need out now (well all I need but some things would be really useful).


I have a David. Kaye-Jo has a David. You have a David. Funny thought just hit me. . . Does everyone have a David?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Like my bottle of Eucalyptus Oil that I remember bringing home, and do you think I can find where I have dumped it?


Follow your nose. . .Ha,Ha.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwwww, poor babies. Especially when asthma is involved on top of any tonsillitis. Hoping they both feel better soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry about the occasional ache. I wonder if that will be gone after a few more years. Glad you are making an effort to get the muscles back in shape. So important. Good for you. Fingers crossed for the rest with Rotorua. Sounds like you are walking a tightrope and trying to balance. Hugs ????.


That sounds pretty accurate an assessment, Daralene. :sm24:

I am taking all the measures I can think of, to avoid needing a right hip replacement- hopefully the left prosthesis will see me through to the end!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, thanks for the info. From what you said, I'm thinking it is still possible to get mammogram if covered by private insurance or self-paid but the free ones are not offered when the age is beyond major risk. My SisIL's MIL got breast cancer in her 80's. Imagine she had private insurance and still had a hefty bill. Sad thing was after her surgery she did well but developed bad dementia and was rejected from several nursing homes for being violent. So many factors???


The violence is one of the nastiest features of the illness. Sorry to hear of this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy news. My DS asked about what was happening with Maggie May. She has offered to take her as an inside dog, not an outside dog :sm01: .As she normally h as only outside dogs, I hadn't asked her to help. So pleased she offered. Will have to visit often.


So pleased to read this! You must be so relieved :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sure hope so too, as a 12 year old I could cheerfully have throttled her for the things she did as my dad was dying and afterwards but as an adult I got along with her better , could never understand what and why she did the things she did just knew there was no way she would change


I have a lot of fellow feeling there. In our case Mum was one who disciplined with the strap, hair brush, etc, (what ever came to hand) and she was very strong- a wallop on the bottom bruised. I vowed to break the cycle of violence with my own two. Mum and I really fell out by the time I was 13, through to roughly 29, but in her last nine years she was honestly my best friend. Plus I nursed her at home in Christchurch the 9 months she lived after her stroke. She died at my place- I was just turned 39.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam. I hope your humid hot weather eases up soon. We have had fog, especially morning and evening but today has been perfect flying weather, for the first day of the Alderney Fly In. As the weather started improve we got a lot of very last minute registrations- a total of over 65 planes. Most arrived today but some will come tomorrow. I took a few pics on the iPad which I will show below.
> 
> We are soon off to a Welcome BBQ for all our visitors, held at a pub/restaurant just up the road from us. I've been providing transport for visitors so welcome the chance to eat out as it's been rather 'full-on'. I'll try to get a photo of the entire airfield of planes tomorrow. It's a lot more than are usually seen here!


wow! as a former student pilot- very interesting to see these photos!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you like it now?


Margaret thank you I am very happy with it now. Found my cat shawl pin which goes well on it also. 
I like your cowl it is looking great with variegation to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Unfortunately our days are getting shorter. That makes my SAD kick in.


I am sorry you suffer from that one! we don't really get dark enough for it to be much of an issue here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, I will gladly come and gobble up the pickled herring yum! Our Danish SIL introduced me to it and she used to make fabulous open sandwiches with it like your Swedish ones. I love anything fishy, except canned tuna. Lovely tradition for the solstice celebration. Just the opposite here, dark until nearly 8am some mornings and starts to darken again by 4.30pm. Roll on summer!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls, my mom.used to watch Queen for a Day. I thought it was smaltzy. But enjoying being Queen. Al brought me 2 lobster tails! An infrequent and beloved treat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, glad weather cleared. Fun pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Going to be 111F today. I wont be going out so wont feel it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My friend is getting a new hip in September. She is doing PT now to strengthen her muscles some before surgery. She will continue PT after surgery also for a while.


It is so important to keep fit- I bought an exercycle on the suggestion of the Professor of Orthopaedics, but I get so bored sitting at home pedaling - I am much better getting out and about now- besides this house is nearly half the size of my old one- and I really no longer have room for the bike.
I hope your friend goes well with her operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Follow your nose. . .Ha,Ha.


mmmm, :sm23:


----------



## Wyandotte (Aug 2, 2017)

_I'm not sure there is any good solution for everything._

You are so right. We have to keep this in mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Margaret thank you I am very happy with it now. Found my cat shawl pin which goes well on it also.
> I like your cowl it is looking great with variegation to it.


Glad the shawl pin is looking ok, you had said it was a bit big.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a David. Kaye-Jo has a David. You have a David. Funny thought just hit me. . . Does everyone have a David?


No I've got a Bill and I know Daralene (Cashmeregma) has one too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


It does look good!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, my mom.used to watch Queen for a Day. I thought it was smaltzy. But enjoying being Queen. Al brought me 2 lobster tails! An infrequent and beloved treat.


Enjoy your lobster. It is a delicacy here for summer tourists. Regulars soon tire of it as their DHs are all the lobstermen. I got sick on one when I was a child at an all you can eat. .. Can't eat any shell fish since, reaction every time. . . 
It must have been a show, my mother watched also. I never thought too much about it. Was it a Proctor and Gamble show? I was never turned onto daytime T.V.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look good!


Thank you, it is a good fit, unlike the heavier Outlander one which is much bigger also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it is a good fit, unlike the heavier Outlander one which is much bigger also.


That is good!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


Love it even more blocked and especially with the cat laying on it. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love it even more blocked and especially with the cat laying on it. :sm02:


Thank you very much appreciated. It is more suited to summer wearing as is quite light weight.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Took DH out to the Thursday talk at a local library yesterday. It was interesting, but, no close parking for handicapped .We had to park quite a ways away and walk steps etc. It was called "Into the Raging Sea" a book by Rachel Slade.
Local bookstore was selling them. I got my name on a list at the Library to borrow.I don't need any more stuff and think about every purchase. It was about Merchant Marines and the sinking of the El Faro (sp?) The Library was packed with lots of sailors and merchant Marines. It sank a couple of years ago at 7:30 a.m. Oct. 1st. It was a good time even if we could not sit together.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Enjoy your lobster. It is a delicacy here for summer tourists. Regulars soon tire of it as their DHs are all the lobstermen. I got sick on one when I was a child at an all you can eat. .. Can't eat any shell fish since, reaction every time. . .
> It must have been a show, my mother watched also. I never thought too much about it. Was it a Proctor and Gamble show? I was never turned onto daytime T.V.


I don't remember. Thankful I don't have bad reaction from lobster as I truly love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome Wyandotte - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you have a good time - we sure did - and will visit us again whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and there will be a comfy chair with your name on it - hot tea at hand. tell us - what are you knitting now? we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Wyandotte said:


> _I'm not sure there is any good solution for everything._
> 
> You are so right. We have to keep this in mind.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, beautiful shawl, beautiful pin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking shawl fan - i really like the cat pin. --- sam



Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Where can one find a cat pin similar to that one?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking shawl fan - i really like the cat pin. --- sam


Thank you Sam. The cat pin really sets off the aqua colours well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where can one find a cat pin similar to that one?


I bought it from a craft magazine called The Fox Collection. If you google thefoxcollection.com you may find it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, beautiful shawl, beautiful pin.


Thank you, very happy with it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where can one find a cat pin similar to that one?


Just took a look online and it has sold out unfortunately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well three hip-hip-hoorays for Al treating you to the lobster tails! You definitely deserve to be treated to being a Queen! 
I have vague memories of the tv show Queen for a Day also.


sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, my mom.used to watch Queen for a Day. I thought it was smaltzy. But enjoying being Queen. Al brought me 2 lobster tails! An infrequent and beloved treat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The added border is very nice and I love the cat pin with the shawl; shoot, I love the shawl pin and the shawl separately....period!


Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam. I hope your humid hot weather eases up soon. We have had fog, especially morning and evening but today has been perfect flying weather, for the first day of the Alderney Fly In. As the weather started improve we got a lot of very last minute registrations- a total of over 65 planes. Most arrived today but some will come tomorrow. I took a few pics on the iPad which I will show below.
> 
> We are soon off to a Welcome BBQ for all our visitors, held at a pub/restaurant just up the road from us. I've been providing transport for visitors so welcome the chance to eat out as it's been rather 'full-on'. I'll try to get a photo of the entire airfield of planes tomorrow. It's a lot more than are usually seen here!


Great pictures Lin glad the fog cleared ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I can't even imagine what pickled herring taste like. . .I like pickles. I do not like many fish for fear of getting a bone and I really don't like the taste of fish even though I know it is good for you.


I remember it tasting sweet , I used to eat a lot of seafood but not so much now , I like cod especially smoked , and of course being a Swede I like crayfish , Sweden dedicates the whole month of August to crayfish parties , not keen on the catching and cooking part would definitely not make a good farmer's wife , but like the eating part ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a David. Kaye-Jo has a David. You have a David. Funny thought just hit me. . . Does everyone have a David?


I had a David , my oldest brother but sadly he passed away a few years ago


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The added border is very nice and I love the cat pin with the shawl; shoot, I love the shawl pin and the shawl separately....period!


Why thank you kind lady! Much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate, Margaret and I have posted the new Tea Party, you will be able to join us at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550476-1.html

Looking forward to another weeks conversation!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a lot of fellow feeling there. In our case Mum was one who disciplined with the strap, hair brush, etc, (what ever came to hand) and she was very strong- a wallop on the bottom bruised. I vowed to break the cycle of violence with my own two. Mum and I really fell out by the time I was 13, through to roughly 29, but in her last nine years she was honestly my best friend. Plus I nursed her at home in Christchurch the 9 months she lived after her stroke. She died at my place- I was just turned 39.


Funnily enough , mother never hit me or my younger brother but the older ones got what for , with us it was just the total lack of care , I honestly cannot remember getting a kiss or hug of any kind from my mother, after dad died and she finally left us friends used to say don't you miss her and my answer was a straight forward no 
I'm glad you got to become best friends with your mother , You must have had 9 very happy years with her ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funnily enough , mother never hit me or my younger brother but the older ones got what for , with us it was just the total lack of care , I honestly cannot remember getting a kiss or hug of any kind from my mother, after dad died and she finally left us friends used to say don't you miss her and my answer was a straight forward no
> I'm glad you got to become best friends with your mother , You must have had 9 very happy years with her ,


I am pleased that I can honestly say that- she was a woman of many abilities, and I learned much from her. Especially my craft skills.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girls, my mom.used to watch Queen for a Day. I thought it was smaltzy. But enjoying being Queen. Al brought me 2 lobster tails! An infrequent and beloved treat.


How nice that he's spoiling you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wyandotte said:


> _I'm not sure there is any good solution for everything._
> 
> You are so right. We have to keep this in mind.


Hi - I don't remember seeing you here before. Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


That is really quite pretty, Fan.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Just took a look online and it has sold out unfortunately.


What is yours made of?
Saw a mother of pearl that looks similar 4" on Amazon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is yours made of?
> Saw a mother of pearl that looks similar 4" on Amazon.


It is mother of pearl yes!.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy Birthday, Stu.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> It is mother of pearl yes!.


It is in my cart to buy before I sleep.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Is Stu your DH? A very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is Stu your DH? A very Happy Birthday!


Yes he's my DH of 48 years come November. We met on a blind date in 1966! and the rest is history. 
Great that you got a pin, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Really like that! Re Darowills cowl!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wow that was a lot of cherries. And what a windfall for the kids-that was worthwhile effort for them.
> Sounds like a great but exhausting few days- at least most of the cleaning up after is done. Some time with just the three GKs is good as well I'm sure.


Yes it is but the 2 boys have colds now and mom is coming down with it too. Son will attend rehearsal dinner alone tonight....not sure yet if dil will attend wedding tomorrow....

Had another chiro appointment this morning ...praise be my shoulder and arm is finally starting to feel better. It was kind of freaky as my right arm is compromised due to mastectomy and lymph nodes removed. I had terrible tingling in the arm and pain in the same shoulder. Was wondering if I was getting lymphedema or something more terrible was going on.... but the tingling is going away and the pain is almost gone..I'm so thankful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Oh no! Hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and the asthma doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not so, it was actually very alive, and by the time my brothers caught it (holding the very tip of it's tail) it was bending up double trying to bite him!


I actually thought stoats smelled bad like skunks, but not so I see


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Great that you are having sunny days and able to get out and about. Wow only 3 days of post.... we still have 5 here where I am.... for now anyway.


We still have 6 though I'm not sure how they can afford that! They're always saying how broke they are. Now the post rents it's trucks to amazon on sundays so amazon can deliver packages. I have also noticed they must have hired temps as they aren't even dressed as posties! In fact we had company over and they saw the mailman and said who on earth is that?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, so we are still young in our minds at our age. Are they telling us we are too old to care about and it is just time to do nothing and die?? Shocking. Not sure what they do here but I'm sure someone will know. I pay myself for thermography but that will be a problem once DH retires.


I like thermography and wish insurance would cover it...it's very expensive. But the insurance companies and most western doctors think it's all a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What is thermography?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


Wonderful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am aiming for, especially for the two large windows in the sittingroom, and my workroom. I may try the bubble wrap on my bedroom window.


Yes, curtains would certainly help!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a reply from Evelyn/EJS. She is fine just not online much at all. She is moving again but will still be in Alabama. She and DH are getting into a rent-to-own and very, very busy. First time owning a home; very exciting for them. She said to give all her love to folks here so here it is....♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


Sounds like they are busy but doing well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a David. Kaye-Jo has a David. You have a David. Funny thought just hit me. . . Does everyone have a David?


Nope not even the grandkids!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a lot of fellow feeling there. In our case Mum was one who disciplined with the strap, hair brush, etc, (what ever came to hand) and she was very strong- a wallop on the bottom bruised. I vowed to break the cycle of violence with my own two. Mum and I really fell out by the time I was 13, through to roughly 29, but in her last nine years she was honestly my best friend. Plus I nursed her at home in Christchurch the 9 months she lived after her stroke. She died at my place- I was just turned 39.


Glad you were able to reconcile.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


That is very pretty and the shawl pin matches nicely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

double yummy. Happy Birthday Stu - enjoy the goodies. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy birthday! Love pavlova!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, well funny you should ask that question, I was just going to post an update anyway. :sm19:
> 
> Serena is still on her repeat antibiotic for bad tonsilitis and is doing fine now, however Penelope started coughing (again) on Wednesday and by Thurs afternoon was quite wheezy and starting to struggle (again) so DD got loads of ventalin into her and ended up getting an after hours home doctor to come (they bulk bill here for this). Anyway doctor came about 9pm said to start her on some Prednisilone (again) for 3 days and her wheezing wasnt too bad while he was there but he looks in her throat..... AND says oh no I can hardly see any red there at all... its ALL white!! UGH bad infection tonsilitis... this the first time for this for her. Soooo she is on penacillin (yet again) and we went to regular GP to have her checked this afternoon, asthma not too bad but still using ventalin every few hours and he confirmed the mess in her throat and gave DD a repeat for the penacillin so she has 10 days of it. Good Grief... so apart from that we are all fine.....lol.


Good grief, they are having a bad time lately, I hope they are all better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes we do have them. But the only time tried to get them they refused to come- David was having a stroke so needed an emergency ambulance.
> Well I knew he wasn't having a stroke and needed just antibiotics for his sinusitis. Of course he couldn't open his eye. It was swollen and so couldn't open. But they had a list that told them what to do and do it she did. Did I know what I was talking about? Of course not. He did end up in hospital on IV antibiotics but not the stroke they tried to tell me he was having.
> Yes being unable to open the eye is a sign of a stroke, but if someone rings and wants a doctor becuase of swelling around the eye can't they use some brains and realise that of course they can't open there eyes. By all means check for other signs as well but don't rely on one only when there is an obvious reason for it.


????????amazing how people on the phones or at desks with no training can be such experts????& they are usually quite adamant in their opinions


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We can phone our own doctors out during surgery opening times and when they are closed it can be any doctor who is on call who comes
> Thank fully no charge


No visiting doctors here, we are lucky to get some who will man the ER


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Have a wonderful birthday filled with many blessings of love and happiness. The cake looks delicious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But they have increased the time it takes to get the mail unless we pay more. With decreased use of mail I guess it must be difficult to cover it- but paying more for a poorer service seems to further discourage people from using the postal system.


I agree. We still get 5 days a week in town, we have a box no house delivery but last week I mailed a baby sweater for my friends GS & it cost me $15 for postage????& it was a tiny package as I really squished it


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy birthday, Stu!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes. The cake is scrumptious!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


Good all is well


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


Looks really good, Fan. Love the pin!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are they free in Canada or covered by insurance?


Free if you are willing to wait but you can pay for faster service & that's sometimes covered by insurance. When DS hurt his shoulder at work it was paid for by Occupational Health & Safety


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I can't even imagine what pickled herring taste like. . .I like pickles. I do not like many fish for fear of getting a bone and I really don't like the taste of fish even though I know it is good for you.


When I was young I didn't like fish as grandpa used to catch these little boney trout but here we have nice big Northern Pike & my DH & sons filet & debone them, they are so good. We eat lots of fish


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sam. I hope your humid hot weather eases up soon. We have had fog, especially morning and evening but today has been perfect flying weather, for the first day of the Alderney Fly In. As the weather started improve we got a lot of very last minute registrations- a total of over 65 planes. Most arrived today but some will come tomorrow. I took a few pics on the iPad which I will show below.
> 
> We are soon off to a Welcome BBQ for all our visitors, held at a pub/restaurant just up the road from us. I've been providing transport for visitors so welcome the chance to eat out as it's been rather 'full-on'. I'll try to get a photo of the entire airfield of planes tomorrow. It's a lot more than are usually seen here!


Sounds like a fun but busy weekend for you. Is this a yearly event?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't agree on their style of limiting. They are still paying for O2 etc. for people who continue to smoke. The soldiers that were in agent orange don't go back in to the agent orange again. Many drug addicts are getting special treatments to survive and then they go right back in to drugs. Not enough are speaking up for them to get relieved of their drug habits, nor do they want intervention as they have learned through habit to like that feel, I guess. We need to do more to stop it before it starts. In Maine if you take even a narcotic medication you are put on a list. Then they know exactly who has it. I'm not sure there is any good solution for everything.


No what methods they use to determine who gets what of the limited resources someone won't like it and someone will be adversely impacted by it. And I don't always understand why or agree but somewhere they have to cut services.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have a David. Kaye-Jo has a David. You have a David. Funny thought just hit me. . . Does everyone have a David?


And I have a brother David as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


Does look really good blocked, and the cat shawl pin goes well with it.
Althea who used to visit here before your time (whose place I stayed in earlier this year while she was away) would love the pin as she loves all things cat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does look really good blocked, and the cat shawl pin goes well with it.
> Althea who used to visit here before your time (whose place I stayed in earlier this year while she was away) would love the pin as she loves all things cat.


Thanks for that. I am a cat person also, they are my favourite pet. Never owned a dog but like them especially Julie's Ringo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I don't remember. Thankful I don't have bad reaction from lobster as I truly love it.


I've rarely tried it- didn't like it and they are very expensive here so won't even bother trying them again. Even if I loved them would be unlikely to have them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy Birthday to Stu. You know have a couple of weeks to tease him about being old don't you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes it is but the 2 boys have colds now and mom is coming down with it too. Son will attend rehearsal dinner alone tonight....not sure yet if dil will attend wedding tomorrow....
> 
> Had another chiro appointment this morning ...praise be my shoulder and arm is finally starting to feel better. It was kind of freaky as my right arm is compromised due to mastectomy and lymph nodes removed. I had terrible tingling in the arm and pain in the same shoulder. Was wondering if I was getting lymphedema or something more terrible was going on.... but the tingling is going away and the pain is almost gone..I'm so thankful!


What a huge relief that the issue with the shoulder was shoulder related and nothing more sinister.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funnily enough , mother never hit me or my younger brother but the older ones got what for , with us it was just the total lack of care , I honestly cannot remember getting a kiss or hug of any kind from my mother, after dad died and she finally left us friends used to say don't you miss her and my answer was a straight forward no
> I'm glad you got to become best friends with your mother , You must have had 9 very happy years with her ,


Sad that she wasn't more of a mother to you & your brother. My mom wasn't a great one for hugs & kisses but we certainly knew she cared


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy Birthday to Stu. The Pavlova looks divine as does the torte. Heavenly desserts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy birthday Stu. What great looking cakes, lucky man


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes it is but the 2 boys have colds now and mom is coming down with it too. Son will attend rehearsal dinner alone tonight....not sure yet if dil will attend wedding tomorrow....
> 
> Had another chiro appointment this morning ...praise be my shoulder and arm is finally starting to feel better. It was kind of freaky as my right arm is compromised due to mastectomy and lymph nodes removed. I had terrible tingling in the arm and pain in the same shoulder. Was wondering if I was getting lymphedema or something more terrible was going on.... but the tingling is going away and the pain is almost gone..I'm so thankful!


I'm happy that the chiro has helped you and your pain is easing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes it is but the 2 boys have colds now and mom is coming down with it too. Son will attend rehearsal dinner alone tonight....not sure yet if dil will attend wedding tomorrow....
> 
> Had another chiro appointment this morning ...praise be my shoulder and arm is finally starting to feel better. It was kind of freaky as my right arm is compromised due to mastectomy and lymph nodes removed. I had terrible tingling in the arm and pain in the same shoulder. Was wondering if I was getting lymphedema or something more terrible was going on.... but the tingling is going away and the pain is almost gone..I'm so thankful!


Great it's doing better & such a relief it's nothing else happening
I had an appointment with the gynaecologist in North Battleford today , all is well. Since I had to drive there anyway, I made an appointment with a massage therapist there, my shoulder & hip both feel better tonight, they always give me grief when I run the garden tiller


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, the shawl & pin looks great

Lin, hope you have a great weekend, nice photos


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Stu. You know have a couple of weeks to tease him about being old don't you?


Exactly!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Liz and Bonnie. We have a super cake shop locally making fabulous desserts and cakes.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I pushed the button. . .my order is in. Cat shawl Pin was $22.??. Now that I ordered mine you can all order yours on Amazon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I actually thought stoats smelled bad like skunks, but not so I see


Definitely no smell like Skunk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad you were able to reconcile.


So am I- I count it as a definite plus in my life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that. I am a cat person also, they are my favourite pet. Never owned a dog but like them especially Julie's Ringo!


And Ringo loves Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Stu. You know have a couple of weeks to tease him about being old don't you?


 :sm24:

*Happy Birthday Stu!*


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Ringo loves Fan!


What is not to love, he is a gorgeous cuddly bundle of fur boy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least steps back now are followed by 2 or even 3 forward now! David is doing some assignments and once they are done I am trying to convince him that the table and chairs being put in the kitchen would make a huge difference. They are taking up room so why not put them there and the stuff in the corner of the kitchen can go where the table and chairs are?
> But yes at last the place is close to being functional. While all my kitchen gear (which needs the rest of the cupboards done) and doors etc would be nice I have most of what I need out now (well all I need but some things would be really useful).


You have the patience of a saint! At least it's all coming together now, if a bit too slowly....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> That Fly In sounds so exciting. Is it all weekend?


Yes, Friday and Saturday we have various activities and organised dinners, also a few things on Sunday am then most planes leave sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Shawl with cat pin. I added a border round the shawl as had some yarn left over, very happy with results.


Shawl looks great, and I love the pin. It's beautifully designed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a fun but busy weekend for you. Is this a yearly event?


Yes, all voluntary by the Alderney Flying club, but we hope to encourage visitors this way, so they will return on other occasions to swell visitor numbers and help the local economy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> What is not to love, he is a gorgeous cuddly bundle of fur boy!


Who absolutely adores people- and is very good with kids too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I went to get the results of my CT scan yesterday and everything is AOK. I don't have to go for another year. My oncologist said that I can continue to have the scans as long as I wish, even if I live to be 100.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a reply from Evelyn/EJS. She is fine just not online much at all. She is moving again but will still be in Alabama. She and DH are getting into a rent-to-own and very, very busy. First time owning a home; very exciting for them. She said to give all her love to folks here so here it is....♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


Thanks for making contact with her Gwen. Hope she will someday have time to pop in with us again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, thanks for the info. From what you said, I'm thinking it is still possible to get mammogram if covered by private insurance or self-paid but the free ones are not offered when the age is beyond major risk. My SisIL's MIL got breast cancer in her 80's. Imagine she had private insurance and still had a hefty bill. Sad thing was after her surgery she did well but developed bad dementia and was rejected from several nursing homes for being violent. So many factors???


Sad about your family member. And yes I think that is how I understand the rules of mammograms over here.... but I not completely sure, it may be that they dont make contact after 69 but if we want one it might covered. I had a look online and the way it read was a bit confusing to me.

Margaret... do you understand how it works here?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wonder if the white was thrush - i happens when the immune system is compromised. glad Serena is feeling better but poor Penelope. ventalin - is that with a nebulizer? --- sam


No not thrush... pussy tonsils. UGH. And no the ventolin is used with a spacer with a little rubber? face mask at the other end.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had a David , my oldest brother but sadly he passed away a few years ago


And I had a brother David also who passed away in 1999.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is our birthday boy Stu. The fruit cake is a Pavlova for our dessert tonight with roast pork meal.
> The chocolate strawberry torte is for the guys at work on Monday. Trying the pavlova with a coffee now mid morning.


Happy Birthday Stu... yum both those look scrumptious. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sad about your family member. And yes I think that is how I understand the rules of mammograms over here.... but I not completely sure, it may be that they dont make contact after 69 but if we want one it might covered. I had a look online and the way it read was a bit confusing to me.
> 
> Margaret... do you understand how it works here?


As you said- you did understand it. And also from 40 to 50 if you request them. And can't have if any symptoms, they need to be done through other means if you do as the screening ones are done by an organisation set up only for screening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Who absolutely adores people- and is very good with kids too!


Don't know that he would get far with E. She is very happy to see them at a distance and hear them but if they get near she is scared. All her life she has woken screaming sometimes with what seems to be nightmares. How can a baby who has virtually no experience of the world have nightmares? Not like she had a traumatic start to life. Anyway she woke up the other night screaming- 'the doggy scared me' she told them.
Not only dogs though. Loves the zoo but not the children's zoo. Should take her there again and see if she is any better. One visit the alpacas were being taken for a walk- she did very carefully reach out to pat them, one pat for each alpaca-had to pat all 3.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know that he would get far with E. She is very happy to see them at a distance and hear them but if they get near she is scared. All her life she has woken screaming sometimes with what seems to be nightmares. How can a baby who has virtually no experience of the world have nightmares? Not like she had a traumatic start to life. Anyway she woke up the other night screaming- 'the doggy scared me' she told them.
> Not only dogs though. Loves the zoo but not the children's zoo. Should take her there again and see if she is any better. One visit the alpacas were being taken for a walk- she did very carefully reach out to pat them, one pat for each alpaca-had to pat all 3.


Hard to explain, when a child has a reaction like that. Ringo's response to kids usually is to roll over for a belly rub.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Don't know that he would get far with E. She is very happy to see them at a distance and hear them but if they get near she is scared. All her life she has woken screaming sometimes with what seems to be nightmares. How can a baby who has virtually no experience of the world have nightmares? Not like she had a traumatic start to life. Anyway she woke up the other night screaming- 'the doggy scared me' she told them.
> Not only dogs though. Loves the zoo but not the children's zoo. Should take her there again and see if she is any better. One visit the alpacas were being taken for a walk- she did very carefully reach out to pat them, one pat for each alpaca-had to pat all 3.


They call them "Night Terrors". Doesn't have to be a cause. Both grand daughters had them.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> No not thrush... pussy tonsils. UGH. And no the ventolin is used with a spacer with a little rubber? face mask at the other end.


My son, now 34 has had that condition all his life. The Dr told him to use a scraper and scrape all the pus out and carry on until it bothers him, the next time. It gets so enlarged he has to do very regular. They do not want to remove tonsils anymore as they have lost several young ones. (bled to death)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My son, now 34 has had that condition all his life. The Dr told him to use a scraper and scrape all the pus out and carry on until it bothers him, the next time. It gets so enlarged he has to do very regular. They do not want to remove tonsils anymore as they have lost several young ones. (bled to death)


I had so much trouble with my tonsils they were removed when I was 34. I should have had them out as S child when all my friends did st about 6 but for some reason I got missed. It would have been much easier,then.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I had mine out when I was 4. ..most horrible experience in my life. "all alone, people in masks suffocating me. (ether)
I came to in a white room with all tiled walls and sheets pulled up over many. I thought I was in the morgue, had died and very scared. My mother had a big sign posted over my bed that read bed wetter in very Large letters and people making fun of my sign. It was a ward with maybe 10-12 kids of different ages lined up against 2 walls. When I went home, the boarder ,we had at the time, brought me a very special purple African Violet. My mother took it away out of the window sill he put it on, and I never saw it again. Very Hurtful. The reason I had my tonsils out was because my adenoids blocked my ears from hearing. I had been punished un-mercifully for not obeying for what I couldn't hear. Life with my mother was not pleasant before, during or after. She was one very strange parent. I often was the scape goat for siblings, father and in-laws. I vowed to stay in awful situation until I was able to leave on my own. I got married after college and never looked back as she continued to try to punish me for every body else's bad decisions. She was never happy for me or my circumstances.She later told, "It is not fair that you have everything, that I ever wanted." Apparently she was very jealous and wanted me to split the blessings with everyone else. Everything that was ever given to me was taken away and given to siblings, or kept by her and done with as she pleased. M-E


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had so much trouble with my tonsils they were removed when I was 34. I should have had them out as S child when all my friends did st about 6 but for some reason I got missed. It would have been much easier,then.


It is never easy. Some bleed to death. Not so many tonsils removed anymore. Their purpose is to protect the rest of the body.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still have mine. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> It is never easy. Some bleed to death. Not so many tonsils removed anymore. Their purpose is to protect the rest of the body.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i still have mine. --- sam


Our 3 still have theirs also. Only one who has allergies has the issues. He is 34 and has leaned to take care of his health.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My son, now 34 has had that condition all his life. The Dr told him to use a scraper and scrape all the pus out and carry on until it bothers him, the next time. It gets so enlarged he has to do very regular. They do not want to remove tonsils anymore as they have lost several young ones. (bled to death)


My brother had an operation on his throat due to snoring. The doctor thought it went well until he started to bleed. They almost lost him. And, it didn't stop the snoring.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had mine out when I was 4. ..most horrible experience in my life. "all alone, people in masks suffocating me. (ether)
> I came to in a white room with all tiled walls and sheets pulled up over many. I thought I was in the morgue, had died and very scared. My mother had a big sign posted over my bed that read bed wetter in very Large letters and people making fun of my sign. It was a ward with maybe 10-12 kids of different ages lined up against 2 walls. When I went home, the boarder ,we had at the time, brought me a very special purple African Violet. My mother took it away out of the window sill he put it on, and I never saw it again. Very Hurtful. The reason I had my tonsils out was because my adenoids blocked my ears from hearing. I had been punished un-mercifully for not obeying for what I couldn't hear. Life with my mother was not pleasant before, during or after. She was one very strange parent. I often was the scape goat for siblings, father and in-laws. I vowed to stay in awful situation until I was able to leave on my own. I got married after college and never looked back as she continued to try to punish me for every body else's bad decisions. She was never happy for me or my circumstances.She later told, "It is not fair that you have everything, that I ever wanted." Apparently she was very jealous and wanted me to split the blessings with everyone else. Everything that was ever given to me was taken away and given to siblings, or kept by her and done with as she pleased. M-E


I'm sorry that you had a very unhappy childhood.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i still have mine. --- sam


Me too.


----------



## VedaOils (Aug 30, 2019)

My family trust https://www.vedaoils.com, when it comes to buy Natural Products. My parents are using their products since two decades and have a blind faith on their Natural products. They are India's leading manufacturers and suppliers of Natural Essential Oils, Carrier Oils, Soap making Supplies and Floral Waters.


----------

